# [LPF] The Road to Tritower



## Aura (Jul 26, 2014)

LPF - The Road to Tritower
A LPF Adventure for Beginning Characters


GM: Aura
Judge: jkason
Start Date: July 28, 2014


Player List and Initial XP/level:
Brandon the Swift (epicbob) 0 xp/level 1
Leira Olren (Anastrace) 0 xp/level 1
Karra (Lindeloef) 0 xp/level 1
Francis John III (FrancisJohn) 0 xp/level 1 (added Aug 23, 2014)


GM Expectations/Rules/Whatnot:


(1) I try to be a supportive GM and hope everyone will have fun. My message box is open if you need to contact me privately.
(2) I like the coyotecode.net die roller best for it's most direct roll history function (assuming you use the same name every time). I will probably make my own life easier with just good 'ol physical dice.
(3) We're doing group initiative using average initiative value, which means that once your team has the initiative, actions can be resolved in whatever order people post. Those on the losing team (initiative-wise) side, with above team average initiative scores, might be awarded (a pre-initiative action if their individual value beats the entire winning team.
(4) Players are encouraged to at least check on the game on a daily basis. When real life makes posting that difficult or impossible, please leave AFK messages if possible.
(5) Please include a Mini Stats sblock with every post that has some sort of mechanical effect, from combat to skill rolls. Feel free to use this one from my own character (Charity) as a model and then modify to fit your characters (changing values, adding/removing special abilities, etc):
[sblock=Example MiniStats]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Charity_%28Aura%29"][B][COLOR=#0066cc]Charity[/COLOR][/B][/URL]
[COLOR=blue]AC:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]HP:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]23/23[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]CMB:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+4[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]CMD:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]15[/COLOR]


[COLOR=blue]Fort:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+7[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Reflex:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+5[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Will:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+7[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Perception:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+7[/COLOR] [COLOR=blue]Sense Motive:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+6[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Initiative:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]+1[/COLOR]


[COLOR=blue]Lay on Hands remaining:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]4/4[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Smite remaining:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]1/1[/COLOR]


[COLOR=blue]Current Weapon in Hand:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Glaive[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Current Conditions in Effect:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Ioun Torch[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Temporary items in possession:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Items not currently in possession:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]Silk Rope[/COLOR]
[COLOR=blue]Items depleted:[/COLOR] [COLOR=gray]none[/COLOR][/sblock]
[/sblock]
(6) I may make some rolls for you, such as perception checks, saving throws, opportunity attacks, etc, to move the adventure along smoothly. If you anticipate needing a roll (say you suspect an opponent will move in such a way as to provoke your attack of opportunity) you *may* 'preroll' it, however, put the actual roll/damage in a spoiler block. I will only open it if the AoO was triggered.
(7) Above all, have fun. Remember to respect your fellow players so they can, too.


----------



## Aura (Jul 26, 2014)

Encounter 1: Drow Raiders
Encounter difficulty = CR 1
Budget = 400xp
3 Drow @ 135xp ea = 405xp
Party: Leira (L1), Karra (L1), Brandon (L1), FrancisJohn (L1), Anna (?, NPC)
Average level = 1, #Characters = 5, APL = 1
XP award = 100 each
Gold Award = 400 total (100 each)
Award Date = 10/24/14

Encounter 2: The Cook/Swordsman
Encounter difficulty = CR 1
Budget = 400xp
1 L2 Rogue @ 400xp ea = 400xp
Party: Leira (L1), Karra (L1), Brandon (L1), FrancisJohn (L1)
Average level = 1, #Characters = 4, APL = 1
XP award = 100 each
Gold Award = 400 total (100 each)
Award Date = 2/15/15

Encounter 3: Falcon's Gang
Encounter difficulty = CR 3
Budget = 800xp
(aggregate value estimated--stats weakened to have 5 figures without high difficulty)
Party: Leira (L2), Karra (L2), FrancisJohn (L2), Brandon (L2, NPC)
Average level = 2, #Characters = 4, APL = 2
XP award = 200 each
Gold Award = 1200 total (300 each)
Award Date = 4/15/15

Running Totals: total xp/gold awarded (date)

Brandon:
0/0 (7/28/14) [initial]
616/528 (10/24/14) [+616/528,88d@L1]
716/628 (10/24/14) [+100/100,Enc1]
1304/1132 (1/16/15) [+588/504,84d@L1]
1634/1462 (2/15/15) [+330/330,30d@L2]
1734/1562 (2/15/15) [+100/100,Enc2]
1778/1606 (2/19/15) [+44/44,4d@L2] (Went inactive)

Leira:
0/0 (7/28/14) [initial]
616/528 (10/24/14) [+616/528,88d@L1]
716/628 (10/24/14) [+100/100,Enc1]
1304/1132 (1/16/15) [+588/504,84d@L1]
1634/1462 (2/15/15) [+330/330,30d@L2]
1734/1562 (2/15/15) [+100/100,Enc2]
2383/2211 (4/15/15) [+649/649,59d@L2]
2583/2511 (4/15/15) [+200/300,Enc3]
2605/2533 (4/17/15) [+22/22,2d@L2]

Karra:
0/0 (7/28/14) [initial]
616/528 (10/24/14) [+616/528,88d@L1]
716/628 (10/24/14) [+100/100,Enc1]
1304/1132 (1/16/15) [+588/504,84d@L1]
1634/1462 (2/15/15) [+330/330,30d@L2]
1734/1562 (2/15/15) [+100/100,Enc2]
2383/2211 (4/15/15) [+649/649,59d@L2]
2583/2511 (4/15/15) [+200/300,Enc3]
2605/2533 (4/17/15) [+22/22,2d@L2]

FrancisJohn:
0/0 (8/23/14) [initial]
434/372 (10/24/14) [+434/372,62d@L1]
534/472 (10/24/14) [+100/100,Enc1]
1304/1132 (2/11/15) [+770/660,110d@L1]
1348/1176 (2/15/15) [+44/44,4d@L2]
1448/1276 (2/15/15) [+100/100,Enc2]
2097/1925 (4/15/15) [+649/649,59d@L2]
2297/2225 (4/15/15) [+200/300,Enc3]
2319/2247 (4/17/15) [+22/22,2d@L2]

Aura:
18.41 DMC (4/17/15) [263d@0.07DMC/d]


----------



## Aura (Jul 26, 2014)

This space is for adventure notes, such as marching orders, watch rotations, expended items, etc.

'Marching' Order
Francis
--------
Leira
Karra
Brandon
Anzaldo - Anna


Watches
Leira
Karra
Brandon

Next Perception/Initiative rolls
Karra 
Leira 
Francis 
Brandon


----------



## epicbob (Jul 27, 2014)

*OOC:*


Took me long enough to find this place. I thought it would be on the LPF forum, rather than the general gaming sub-forum.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2014)

*Judge Placeholder*

[sblock=ooc]Nothing to see here. Just a placeholder in case I need to add any judge-y stuffs.  [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 29, 2014)

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . .Anton Torelli
The guard leads his charge to one of the seats and pulls the chair out for her before allowing her to sit down. He then waits patiently before allowing each of you to file in, until it looks like nobody else is interested in the job he offers. The priestess, on the other hand, sits there, taking in her environment, running her finger up and down the table slowly.

The priestess' escort begins to speak, "I am Anton Torelli, head guard at the Temple of Cortesia, The Bright Lady. This," He gestures to the young woman, "is Priestess Anna Kallira. If you are here, it is for the purpose of employment with a time frame of 2 weeks and lots of travel, and she is your primary concern."

Anna nods her head in agreement as the guard lays out the overview to the group of you. Finally, Anton adds "And, who all might you be?" 

[sblock=skydreamz]I please don't miss the questions I asked in the DWI tavern thread. Post the answers here with your first post. Thank you.

PS: The game is live and you are now earning time-based experience and gold.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Jul 29, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"I call myself Brandon. Brandon the Swift."*

He sets his backpack down before getting comfortable in a chair.

*"I am a man of magical talents. Quite literally."*


----------



## Anastrace (Jul 29, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"My name is Leira Olren sir, a martial artist from the temple of Amenthia near Tritower." 

Leira takes a bite of pheasant before continuing, "I've been to Tritower many times, in fact I actually joined a merchant caravan from there to Venza to arrive here just a few days ago."


----------



## Aura (Jul 30, 2014)

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anton Torelli
[section]The guard nods politely as Brandon introduces himself. Perhaps he is experienced enough to know what the magician is implying, or perhaps it takes a lot to shake him.

Either way, Leira chimes in next with her introduction. He looks at her a little seriously and replies, "I didn't actually say Tritower, funny you should mention it…." The guard's eyes narrow on her, considering her a moment.

"I'm sure it's pretty obvious," Anna pipes up, speaking in the general direction of her armed escort. "There just isn't anywhere else to go that takes a week in each direction. Nowhere that _matters,_ anyway." That said, the priestess adjusts herself in her seat.

Anton harrumphs. "I suppose."[/section]


----------



## Anastrace (Jul 30, 2014)

Leira laughs nervously, "Ah, well a pleasure to make your acquaintance all." trying to smooth things over in her not so graceful way.

[sblock=ooc]/facepalm, well I've got the poor social graces down at least. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 31, 2014)

Anton Torelli
Anton seemingly accepts Leira's explanation. Or, at least, he doesn't pursue the issue further. Rather, he stands, saying, "I thought I saw one or two more fellows out there looking like they were interested, let me go call out."With that, the head guard of the temple of Cortesia heads to the door, "Anyone else for a job? Two week run time, spots open!" As he heads back in, the only one following him is Marla, and she is armed with dinner, not weapons. Her expedient delivery seems to please the Priestess Anna, but Anton's mind is elsewhere.
[sblock]Making sure to get everyone in and situated before the job description.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2014)

[sblock=ooc] Paging [MENTION=6776877]skydreamz[/MENTION]  Cortesia has need... [/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 1, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I sent him a private message a while back. Also, his profile page says he hasn't done anything on the website since last week.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 1, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Anna stops eating a moment to speak, "I have yet to visit the Temple of Amenthia, and perhaps it could be arranged once I've arrived in Tritower and have gotten work started there." The priestess slowly swirls the soup with her spoon, not setting it down while as she speaks some more, "When my healing gift was first bestowed upon me, the senior priests wondered if the the followers of Amenthia had seen anything similar, in hopes of finding someone I could 'trade notes' with, per se." She lifts the spoon up for another sip.


----------



## Aura (Aug 2, 2014)

As conversation progresses, Anton seems to be conversing with someone back out in the bar area. After a short conversation, he steps aside, clearing a path into the room.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 2, 2014)

A young Woman enters the room. The guard outside said you were hiring. I am here to offer my services. Hmm..." She stops for a moment "My name is Karra by the way"


[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=99102]epicbob[/MENTION] quick question, since Brandon voice parts are *bold, *does he speak up louder/shouts, or is it just a way to mark his speech parts?[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): 
Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Mage Hand
 *Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Shocking Grasp

Low-Light Vision
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 2, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Inside the meeting room, a surprisingly youthful appearing woman receives the latest recruit. "Please, come in, sit down, and tell us about yourself. We are apparently going to be together for a couple of weeks."

Although her demeanor is friendly, it is as if the priestess' gaze goes right through Karra.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 2, 2014)

"Oh yes of course. Hmm..." Karra hesitates and takes a seat "As I said, I am Karra. I am kinda new to this Mercenary and Adventure business.. Hmmm... " She takes a short break "But that doesn't mean I am not competent! I am competent with the ways of the sword and magic and am eager to use those skills. Hmm..." She pauses a moment "Also I am both of Human and Elven heritage. I hope no one here is xenophobic towards Elves."


----------



## epicbob (Aug 3, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]@Lindeloef My bolded text is simply my normal speech.[/sblock]Brandon thanks Marla as she hands him his soup. He goes to take his first sip before hearing Karra's last statement.

*"Xenophobic?"* Brandon asks with a bit of incredulity. *"Wouldn't such a thing be obvious?"
*
With a smirk, he adds: *"Besides, as far as I am concerned, I hate everyone equally."*

He then takes a sip and seems satisfied by the soup's flavor.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 3, 2014)

"Oh good. I was just making some small talk." says Karra smiling at Brandon.


----------



## Aura (Aug 3, 2014)

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anton Torelli
[section]"Fortunately," Anton, the priestess' escort, begins, "We don't have to worry too much about xenophobia towards, or even by, elves. Instead, what I'm proposing is a lot simpler, so let us begin."

Meanwhile, Anna continues to work on her chicken soup as the proposal begins.

"The city of Tritower, about a week's travel to the northeast," Anton continues, "is something of a frontier town. Last stop in civilization before you trek into the wilderness that is the Landadel Baronies. It's a trade town, and its deep water port and location are its two primary assets. This being said, although the city has regular resupply from a variety of sources, from time to time supplies grow scarce. Case in point, they are currently experiencing a shortage in the sorts of alchemical remedies Venzans take for granted."

Anton stops a moment to take a drink from his mug, then continues, "In this regard, the Church of Cortesia, The Bright Lady, thinks it can help. Not only can we help with the supplies, but sending a capable healer to help with the more runaway cases is likely to be of value as well. Priestess Anna is to be that healer." He gestures towards the young woman as she quietly enjoys her meal.

"This said, two things become apparent. First, a shipment of medicines has a large value, in gold. And second, there has been news of kobold activity along the Silver Road, which connects Venza to Tritower. I'm a little short on men to spare for such an extended journey, so it was decided to supplement the mission with hired help.

"What I'd like you all to do is provide security for the caravan. It will be Anna, a guard from the Temple of Cortesia named Galin, a mule driver named Anzaldo and a couple of mules--one with supplies for the mission and the other with medicines for Tritower. The job is over and you will be paid when you arrive at the Shrine to Cortesia in Tritower--a small indoor shrine attended to by just one acolyte." Anton gestures to the northeast with one hand while the other rests on the pommel to his well-worn longsword.

"We can't pay top coin for your services, but if any fallen bandits are to be relieved of their possessions, any gains will be entirely yours. However, there are two things I would like to mention. First, horses are not to be used in any way--it is important that the mission be entirely on foot. And second," Anna's expression begins to sour at this part of the conversation as Anton continues speaking, "let us make it clear you are hired to physically defend her, not to make her life easy. Do not let her convince you otherwise. Any questions?"[/section]
[sblock=The Group]Looks like you three, which is a bit cozy, but not a bad thing. skydreamz seemed active, but so far has not responded to the call.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 3, 2014)

"Hmm..." Karra thinks for a moment "Yes I have two questions. Firstly with supplies for the mission means food and such, yes? So we don't have to bring our own rations? Secondly why no horses or other _'luxury'_ transportation? What is the reason that we have to travel by foot. Why is that important?"


----------



## epicbob (Aug 3, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon barely suppresses a grin as he hears Anton's last statement.

As Karra asks her questions, the last one catches his attention.

*"She does have a good point there. Do we avoid the use of horses to avoid unwanted attention**? Or does it simply relate to the principles of your religion?"*

He takes another sip of his soup as he awaits an answer.


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 3, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"I don't have any problems with elves, or anyone really. We help all comers at the temple of Amenthia." Leira turns back to her pheasant, snapping into a small bone for the marrow.


----------



## Aura (Aug 3, 2014)

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anton Torelli
[section]
Anton's gaze, normally cold and calculating, lightens a moment and he chuckles. Head turning to Anna, he asks, "Well, that went over as _I had expected,_ didn't it?"

The priestess doesn't even look back. "Pretty much," she replies simply.

Resuming his professional demeanor, Anton responds to the questions, "Yes, about everything you need for the trip, food, water, even things like tents, will be provided for you. As for the restriction on horses, it is an edict of the high priest. That is all I can say about that. Anything else?"​[/section]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 4, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After thinking for a moment, Brandon lights up, as if he just thought of something.

*"Only two. What can we expect form the mule driver if things go sour? Also, what will be the overall pecking order?"*

He sips some more of his soup, having nothing more to ask.


----------



## Aura (Aug 4, 2014)

Anton Torelli
"What, how useful is Anzaldo in a fight?" the guard mirrors Brandon's question back in another form. "Not very. He's my age, at least, with nothing in the way of combat experience. He might know which end of the dagger to stick in the bad guy, but that's about it. As a side issue, he'll help with setting up and breaking camp, stuff like that."

(As a point of reference, Anton looks be about 50-ish.)

Shifting subject to the other question, Anton continues, "Anna's in charge, although she isn't allowed to change the mission or any of your directives. If she is unable to do so, then it's Galin, then you guys. Clear? Anything else?" he asks, with a hint of expectation in his voice.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 4, 2014)

"I cannot think of any other questions."

[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] how do you pronounce Leira? 
'Lyra' 'Le-ira' 'Leyra'?

(I like to read the name as intended by the player)
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 4, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"No questions here, just excited to hit the road to my home away from home!" Leira says exuberantly. 

[sblock=ooc]
It'd be Leyra, pronounced kind of like Lair-a. 

No problem, I always like to have a grasp on names myself. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 5, 2014)

Anton Torelli
The Guard of Cortesia's cold, hard gaze falls upon Brandon. He shifts his feet as he awaits a response.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 5, 2014)

Addressing the old guardsman, Karra says "You alright there, good Sir? I am sure this Tavern has a loo for patrons."


----------



## epicbob (Aug 5, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon looks confused as Anton stares at him.

*"What is it? Do I have soup dripping down my face?"

*After a short moment, he seems to realize what the guardsman means to say.

*"I said I only had two questions, didn't I? I have nothing more to ask."
*
He then resumes sipping his soup.


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 5, 2014)

Leira looks blankly between Brandon and Anton, clearly not understanding the standoff between the two men. "Am...Am I missing something? I know I don't get a lot of things sometimes."


----------



## Aura (Aug 6, 2014)

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anton Torelli

[section]"In a manner of speaking," Anton replies to Leira, as he reaches into his pouch and comes up with a gold crown. He places the coin in the priestess' outstretched hand. Without so much as looking at it, or at him, Anna runs her thumb over the coin, smiles, and ferrets it away for future use.

As if nothing had happened, the elder guard concludes, "Tomorrow morning, one hour after dawn, Galin, Anzaldo and the two mules will be waiting for the four of you at the Cathedral of Glass." With that, he stands and heads for the door.

"Where are you going?" Anna asks, before he can make it out of the room.

Without turning, Anton curtly explains, "First, to pay up. Then, home. The new rules are now in force." With that, he steps out of the room.[/section]

Marla the Barmaid
[section]The barmaid comes into the room only moments later, commenting on the untouched place setting with the bowl of chicken soup still full, "I guess he wasn't hungry. Good tipper, though. More drinks?"[/section]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 6, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon shakes his head at Marla's question.

*"Actually, I will be turning in for the night. Also, you were right about the soup. It was quite good"
*
Before he leaves to negotiate his lodgings, he turns to the rest of the group and says :

*"I will be seeing the rest of you at the meeting point. With that, I bid you good night."
*
With those words, he leaves the back room.

[sblock=ooc]Do I need to RP in the Dunn Wright Inn or am I asleep now?[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 6, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Good night then Brandon, I'm going to finish my wine then head to my room. I'll see you in the morning. Good to meet all of you."

Leira takes one last drink of her wine, and turns to Anna.

"I hope we aren't too hard on you. I mean you seem nice and all."

She gets up, and grabs her gear that was haphazardly strewn next to her, and goes to work out lodging for the night.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 6, 2014)

"I will retreat too then. Have a good night and see you in the morrow." Karra leaves to room. Outside she tries to catch Brandon for a talk.


[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=99102]epicbob[/MENTION] hope to catch Brandon for a talk to speak about some magic stuff [/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 6, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

As Brandon hears what seem to be determined footsteps behind him, he turns his head and notices Karra heading directly towards him.

After turning around to better face her, he asks : *"Can I help you with something?"*


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 6, 2014)

"Ah yes. It seems that you are too a magical person. Though I don't know if you need to prepare your spells as I do. Maybe we should have a talk and coordinate our spells. There surly are some spells that both of us could cast but aren't useful if both of us would do it." Karra explains.

[sblock="ooc"]
for example I am not sure if we both need to have detect magic, so I would prepare something else.

(btw this is my first time PF/3.x caster that I play and my 2nd PF/3.x at all, so if you have any good recommendations, I am all ears 
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 6, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"My method of casting spells could be best described as...spontaneous**."*

Brandon thinks for a moment before speaking.

*"So far, I have been able to create about five major effects. One of them allows me to provide a marginal increase of physical and mental resistances."

"The next one allows me to sense the presence of magic within about twenty steps from where I stand."

"After that, I can make objects shine with a bright light."

"Then, I can create a field of force around someone's body, much like a suit of armor."**

"Finally, I can conjure a mass of slippery jelly. I personally like this one."
*
Brandon says that last sentence with a smirk.

*"I also have a minor ability that allows me to shape magic energies into whatever I desire. Nothing that will shatter the world but it has its uses."*

[sblock=ooc]@Lindeloef Basically, I know Resistance, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Mage Armor and Grease. From what I can see of your known spells on your Wiki page, I would definitely suggest Enlarge Person. Leira can certainly take advantage of the spell's perks.

Besides that, Color Spray looks pretty powerful if you can deal with the short range. Obscuring Mist has more range but it doesn't directly affect creatures. True Strike can be powerful but mostly as a Scroll or Wand, so that you can cast it at will. Shocking Grasp doesn't look particularly impressive, however. Your weapons deal more damage and you can use them at will.

Besides that, I haven't used the other spells a lot, as I'm a little green myself. I looked up guides and such but I've only played one session with a Sorcerer. That was back in 3.5e.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 7, 2014)

Anna Kallira
With the group quickly retiring to their rooms (or getting caught up in magic shop talk), Anna is left to finish her dinner and head out into the night, on her way home.

[sblock=morning]We'll shift to morning scene when Brandon and Karra have finished their information exchange.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc/DWI]Generally a game thread does not return to actually posting in the Dunn Wright Inn, even if the characters are physically there, unless there is a specific need to interact with people in the DWI that are not in the game thread. As an example, it happened when a game got low in membership and the group returned to the DWI to bolster their numbers.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 7, 2014)

"Spontaneous Casting... Hmmm... sounds definitively  handy. I will try and prepare some Spells that would complement yours and are helpful to our cause."


----------



## epicbob (Aug 7, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"That sounds good. Now, please excuse me but I really do need to sleep."
*
With those words, Brandon gives a polite nod to Karra and leaves for his room, covering an emerging yawn with his hand.


----------



## Aura (Aug 7, 2014)

With planning for magic finished, the last members of the group put to bed. All awaken well rested and ready for the adventure ahead of them.

The Cathedral of Glass is a relatively easy building to find. It's hard to see the Venza skyline and miss it--it's one of the largest buildings, and probably the only one made of glass. It literally sparkles in the sun. However, the many canals that cut Venza into smaller districts make it less trivial to actually get to, particularly for those unused to the layout of the city.

Snaking your way through the city, you set your course for the Incudine district and finally find yourselves in Benedetto piazza, also known as the Grand Piazza. By Venzan standards, it is a huge open air plaza, and bustles with activity, even early in the morning. All sorts of people vie for your attention: amateur performers, political activists, criers, etc. The only thing distinctly missing are merchants. Additionally, several White Cloaks (the Venzan city watch) are here at all times, keeping an eye on things.

Amidst all this activity, it is impossible not to notice the Cathedral of Glass itself. Looking in that direction, you can see Priestess Anna and two men standing together with two mules. Leaning on her traveling staff, she awaits your arrival, but doesn't seem to notice you as you approach.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 7, 2014)

"Good morning everyone" Karra says cheerful to the group. Turning to the tow men, she hasn't seen before "Nice to meet you. Lets hope the travel will be uneventful." She says with a smile


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 7, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Good morning Anna, and company" Leira says happily, before turning to her party members, "and good morning to the both of you too." 

Leira adjusts her shield and backpack for comfort, checks the retention of the urumi wrapped around her like a belt to make sure the loops are holding up well. Next she adjusts her sword scabbard, and makes sure her shuriken are easily accessible. 

"There, all set. I may not have magic, but I've still got my own tricks." She laughs.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 8, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon nods a greeting to everyone present. Hearing Leira's last statement, he says, with a smirk :

*"Now, no need to be jealous. You might get to enjoy its benefits regardless."*


----------



## Aura (Aug 8, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Your greetings seem to start the priestess from her reverie. "Oh, good morning you three. So good to see you again so shortly. Galin, Anzaldo, these are the people Anton hired last night to travel with us."

[section]Galin, a stout, armored man of about 20 sporting a shortsword as his primary weapon, smiles and nods as you approach, standing fairly close to Anna.

The older man, Anzaldo, grins broadly, exposing his missing front tooth. "Ya lassie, itta be good if we things were nice an quiet, but less interestin! I'll be hoping for a little more excitement than the occasional ratty nuisance, truth be told! If ah die, oh well..better tan liven bored!"  It's unclear if he had more to say, because he is suddenly taken up with some sort of itch under his tunic, and goes silent as he scratchs away for a while.[/section]


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 8, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Looking over to Anzaldo, "Well, I hope it won't come to you dying. I mean that's what we're here for right?" Leira paused.

"No wait, I meant to escort and fight for you, not just do the dying." Leira said, flustered.

"Anyway, shall we depart?" She said, trying to recover her composure.


----------



## Aura (Aug 9, 2014)

Anna Kallira
With the old mule-driver chuckling quietly in the background, Anna responds, "Well, then, I suppose we need to get going, then." With that, the young priestess starts off in a generally eastward direction, staff tapping out the ground ahead of her as she walks. The temple guard walks with her while Anzaldo, the mule-driver, waits for the three of you to start off before following.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 10, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After running a quick equipment check, Brandon follows Anna towards their eastern destination.

In a hushed voice, as if speaking to himself, Brandon says : *"And so it begins..."*.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 10, 2014)

Seeing the priestess walk off, Karra noticed the curious staff tapping she does.
"Hmm..." Karra walks up next to her and holds up 3 fingers. "Lady Anna, how many fingers am I showing?" she says suspecting the Priestess to be blind or at least partially blind.


----------



## Aura (Aug 11, 2014)

Anna Kallira
The young priestess goes through at least three or four steps before answering. However, when she does, it is without slowing down or turning her head to look. "Yes," she replies, simply.

Galin, for his part, watches the exchange passively while Antonio chuckles quietly.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 11, 2014)

"Okay then, I willl refrain from warning you with the words _'Watch out'_."


----------



## Aura (Aug 12, 2014)

Anna Kallira
"It is quite alright," Anna responds to the magus, "I am hardly a literalist. If I were to say I was going to see a friend, it is hardly a prediction of miraculous healing on my part. Just go with what seems natural to you--should the occasion arise.

"Well," the priestess of Cortesia begins, absentmindedly twirling her golden locks around one finger, "Except for disciplines where precise language comes into play. Philosophy comes to mind. I'm sure there are others." She lets her hair fall away from her finger as she lowers her hand again.


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 12, 2014)

"I guess this is what Anton meant by no special treatment, then." Leira says to her companions. Leira clears her throat. "Ahem, Lady Anna please turn your attention to the road as we must be going." Oh Amenthia, I feel terrible about bossing a blind woman about, Leira thinks to herself, but it has to be done.

[sblock=ooc]
I swear I feel like a jerk bossing a blind lady about. Damn you Anton! 
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 12, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After a moment of thought, Brandon turns to Anna with an inquisitive look in his eyes.*

"I have a **more specific question about your eyesight, if you don't mind. Is it in the sense that you perceive absolutely nothing, like darkness? Or is it more like you are looking through a thick fog?"*


----------



## Aura (Aug 13, 2014)

Anna Kallira
"I see nothing," the priestess puts bluntly, "as if one were in complete darkness. I do my best to make up with my other senses… and planning, where I can." She smiles oddly after that last statement.


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 17, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"That's quite impressive Anna, I'm not that great even with sight." Leira laughs. "Anything else? Everyone prepared?"


----------



## Aura (Aug 18, 2014)

Anzaldo
"I gotta use the privies!" the mule driver shouts from the back, as all eyes fall on him. "Na, wait, I'm good. False alarm. Betsy an Johnna are both good to go, too!" With that, Anzaldo pats one of the two mules on the hindquarters, eliciting a glare from the animal.

"Wut? You gotta go? Privies are too small for ya, silly beasty!" Anzaldo chastises his mule as he starts them both moving again. Continuing in a subdued voice, he adds, "Sides, you just drop it off in the street anyway, heh."


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 21, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION] do you need anything from us to move the story along?

sidenote: I have some problems with EnWorld, it is horribly slow since yesterday. took me a minute to get to this thread. 'Cause it is the only site where I have these problems, anyone else experience the same?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I was under the assumption we were at the 'everyone ready?' stage initiated by Leira. Apparently, your mule driver is ready. 

Yes, ENWorld has been slow lately. Perhaps it is from GenCon and 5E news creating increased traffic. I don't know for sure.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 21, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
I hadn't heard from anyone in a few days so I just went with the everyone ready idea. I hoped that was ok. And yeah it was a bit slow for me too. I assumed it was due to the release of the 5e PHB and Gen Con. Fun times to be a gamer! 
-ana
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 21, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]ah okay, I was under the impression, that we were already on our way, with blind priest walking and all ^^[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 22, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Anna had started walking so I figured we were already traveling.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 22, 2014)

And with that lovely revelation from the mule-driver, the group sets off. The sun shines brightly, with little more than wispy clouds in the sky. At first, the group is moving at a pretty good clip away from the gleaming Cathedral of Glass, heading for the single bridge on the east side which connects the city to the mainland, confirming its status as an island city.

However, as time wears on, Anna has increasing difficulty navigating the twists and turns of Venza, and you find yourselves on your third double-back of the morning, after a wrong turn took you down the wrong avenue… again. Although not outwardly complaining or asking for help, Anna is quickly becoming increasingly frustrated. And you're only about halfway to the bridge….


----------



## epicbob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After a good moment of the constant backtracking, Brandon looks questioningly at Anton.

While he remembers what the guard said earlier, he clearly wonders what the limits are.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 22, 2014)

"Hmm... maybe someone that is not blind should take the lead. No offense Lady Anna." Karra says after getting bored by seeing the same scenery over and over again.


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 22, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Looking to Karra and Brandon, "Are one of you from this area? Perhaps you can lead us out of town at least. I'm from near Tritower, so I'll readily admit I get as lost as Lady Anna."


----------



## epicbob (Aug 23, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After hearing Leira's last comment, Brandon can't help but let slip : *"I wonder if this is what they meant when they talked about the blind leading the blind..."*

After taking a deep breath he continues : *"I'm not from this area but when I entered this city, it was obviously an island of some sort. I haven't explored much but I would assume there's only one passage in or out of the city."*


----------



## Aura (Aug 23, 2014)

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Galin
Galin lifts his hand, about to interject something into the noticeably loud striking of Anna's staff against the street, when the priestess stops abruptly. Anna huffs and rests on the staff, explaining, "I have a lot of difficulty when I get a few blocks away from the Cathedral. I just don't have an extensive mental image of the further out districts, yet. So yes, if anyone would take care of the navigation, so much the better, as far as I'm concerned."

"I can, if nobody else thinks they can do it," Galin suggests, speaking for the first time since you've met.

[sblock=Anton]Anton was the guard who participated in the hiring scene. Galin is one of his underlings.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 23, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon looks thoughtful for a moment.

After letting the thought stir in his mind, he says : *"Basically, we're simply heading east, right? I can try my hand at leading us out of the city."*


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 24, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Happy to be heading in the right direction finally, Leira whistles a tune she learned as a child off key. "I'll admit, I got lost trying to find the Dunn Wright Inn. I must have spent half the morning trying to navigate the city. That's what happens when you grow up in the country I suppose."


----------



## Aura (Aug 25, 2014)

Galin
After a short exchange between the others, the junior guard asserts, "I'll lead us out of Venza, then. Simpler that way." With that, Galin steps to the front. Anna holds out her hand to him as he approaches, but he notably avoids her, instead saying, "This way." With that, he starts threading the group out of the city.

[sblock=Planning vs The Herd of Cats]Unless I am told otherwise (like with the establishment of a 'marching order' or such) I will assume characters to be either (a) towards the front or back according to some role-play description of what they are doing or (b) rather randomly located within a small area. For example, if we had a city encounter before you got outside of Venza, and nobody specified anything, Galin would be in front, and the rest of you, randomly located a reasonable distance, say 5 to 15 feet behind him.

Same thing goes for how you wish to array your camp. If you are specific, that will be the default, otherwise I start making things up myself.  As for setting watches while camping, the default assumption is you didn't, unless you tell me you did. So take the opportunity to plan out your 'SOP' (standard operating procedure) if you do not wish to leave elements to chance.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 26, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After Galin's declaration, Brandon shrugs and says : *"Very well, then. Lead on."*


----------



## Aura (Aug 26, 2014)

Anna Kallira
The young priestess sighs a bit then starts walking like the rest of you. (Well, excepting the fact she has to keep feeling out the land in front of her.) After a short while, she pipes up, "Perhaps we should stop by somewhere to grab a bite to eat to start us off right. Pastry and fruit, anyone? This one's on me… or Anton, if you prefer to think of it that way." She chuckles good-naturedly.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 26, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

While Brandon seems torn, he nonetheless says : *"While your offer sounds tempting, I believe that we should get underway. Our problems at getting oriented has already cost us precious time."*


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 26, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Sighing inwardly at the prospect of passing up some pastry, Leira nods along with Brandon, "I agree Lady Anna, we must keep our focus. We can enjoy some fruits later."


----------



## Aura (Aug 27, 2014)

Anzaldo
"Whaaaaaa?" the old mule driver blurts out from behind, "You're passin' on fruit _and_ pastries? 'Cause we're in a hurry? Pffft." Shaking his head, he thinks a moment and speaks up again, "I know just tha place! Little gnome shop on one of the main roads out. We go in, take the stuff out with us… takes just a couple minutes! An I'll take one of the unwanted servings and," suddenly pointing at Karra, "You can have the udder! Deal?" He finishes with a really pleased look on his face.

One of the mules snort. "An you gets nuttin," the old man retorts, as if the beast understood anything that was going on.

[sblock=OOC]'Stopping For Pastries' is the code phrase for picking up one more player before we depart, Francis John. Just so you don't feel like I'm inundating you with too many niggly details, there is a purpose to it. Sorry for not mentioning this earlier.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Aug 28, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
*The bushy-haired halfling wakes up bright and early, and makes his way over to Sugar and Spice, the bakery in the Báyanmaliít section of outer Venza. His thoughts usually do a terrible job of keeping him occupied, and this morning is no different. Despite his warning from Anna, he takes a peek into the pastry shop, to see what all of the hullaballoo is about. Waiting is clearly not his forte.

[sblock=OOC: Two questions]1. What would the penalty be for drinking too much?
2. Can I add a small pipe and some pipeweed to my character? (that he brought from his hometown) It wouldn't be for any in game benefits, jsut small roleplaying.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 29, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

As Anzaldo explains the concept, Brandon slowly nods in agreement.

*"If it's as quick and simple* *as you make it sound**, then I don't see why not. I could always go for an apple of two**."*

[sblock=ooc]I thought that Aura was just roleplaying Anna as capricious. I just played catch-up with the Dunn Wright Inn topic so that things make sense.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 29, 2014)

Anna Kallira
"Anzaldo!" the Cortesian priestess chastises, "You're not getting any more than anyone else, unless they decide to give it to you." The old man huffs, although it is not clear if it was from being dressed down or the perceived loss of extra sweets.

Addressing the group at large, Anna continues, "In any case, I was thinking of the Sugar and Spice bakery, which just so happens to be owned by a gnome, and on a major road. Could be the same place Anzaldo is thinking. It's the best little bakery I know of, and I know of several that sell pastries."

A short time later, with Galin threading the group through town, you find yourselves in Báyanmaliít, the ethnic district of Venza. Also known as Badger and Cog, a vast majority of Venza's gnomes and halflings live here. The buildings are quite colorful, and there is a definite taste for tapering towers or spires in the construction.

As promised, the Sugar and Spice bakery comes up a short while later. It looks warm and inviting enough, with wonderful aromas wafting from the ovens inside. However, if you stand over 3'6", you have to enjoy them from the outside--although many buildings in the ethnic district allow for about anyone to enter with ease, this is not one of them. Instead, there is a window on the side labeled 'Big Folks Order Here'. With a little tapping around, Anna locates the window and proceeds to place her order after exchanging pleasantries with the matronly gnome on the other side.

"It will be just a couple minutes while they gather our order," Anna tells the group.

[sblock=Introducing a New PC]Welcome Francis John, a quick addition to the group before we head out on our adventure. Feel free to greet/interact with him as soon as he makes his presence known.[/sblock]

[sblock=epicbob]Let's just say I was killing two birds with one stone: character portrayal and introduction of a new PC. [/sblock]

[sblock=FrancisJohn]To answer your questions:
(1) Since you made your first fort save, and passed on drinking more of Grog's brew before getting to the second, you're not under any mechanical penalties. However, if you wish to portray yourself a little tired or hung over, feel free to do what feels right to you.
(2) I could not find any specific or equivalent entry for smoking gear. Feel free to assume you have it as long as it conveys no mechanical effects.
(3) The inside of the bakery is pretty busy, but casual observation doesn't reveal anything dangerous about it. It's just small.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Aug 29, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
* In front of the bakery, on the curb of the cobbled road, sits a halfling. He is quite taken in by his less than healthy breakfast, which happens to be none other than the infamous Sugared Banshee Bites! When the halfling arrived this morning, he was surely surprised at the availability of this delicacy, as it is a local favorite in the southwest of the baronies. What is a Banshee Bite you ask? Well, you start with tiny peppers of assorted colors, you deep fry them up in some buttery bread crumbs, and cover them with as much powdered sugar as the crust will hold. This halfling is just finished licking his fingers of the remaining sugar, as he sees Anna finish placing her order.

With powdered sugar all over his face, and a bit in his tussled hair, he calls out to her, "Anna, Anna, Anna! Good morning! I truly must be witnessing some divine power as you have easily made the sun look like the moon in comparison to you. I see these will be our traveling partners?" As he makes rounds of proudly shaking everyone's hands as proper halfling etiquette dictates, he speaks to all of them, "Top of the day to all! Let me introduce myself." He gathers himself up to his full unimpressive height. "My name is Francis John the Third, Roustabout Extraordinaire." His sugar covered chin begins to itch, and he embarrassingly wipes the crumbs off his face. "Oh dearest me, pardon my manners. This first impression is simply ruined! Well I'll have to shoot for two out of three now won't I?" He coughs, clearing his throat. "Now if you give me the humblest honour of only your names, we can be friends forever and begin our wonderful journey." Francis beams with joy at meeting his new companions.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 30, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon reflexively wipes his hand on his pants after shaking Francis' hand.

*"I call myself Brandon. Brandon the Swift. Nice to meet you."

*Looking at the Halfling curiously, he asks :

*"So, If I may ask, what talents are you bringing to our er...merry little band?"*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Aug 30, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
*Without missing a beat, the halfling nonchalantly starts to wave his hands and conduct an imaginary orchestra, "Why the merriment of course!"


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 30, 2014)

Karra chimes in: "Oh how lovely. You surely now some songs to keep us entertained on the travel with that lovely voice of yours, right? Hmm..."  She stops for a brief moment "As long as it doesn't disturb the mules." and she looks worried over to Anzaldo.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Aug 30, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
*"I can't really hold a tune, but I sure can spin a good story. What's your name milady?" His excitement to meet everyone has yet to die down.


----------



## Anastrace (Aug 30, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Shaking hands with the effervescent halfling, Leira introduces herself. "I'm Leira, Leira Olren. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance, sir!"

[sblock=ooc]

We've been without power for days here at the house, and it's sucked. bleh  sorry! So hello new person!

[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 30, 2014)

"Oh right, I forgot to introduce myself. My name is Karra, nice to meet you Francis"


----------



## Aura (Aug 30, 2014)

[section]Anna Kallira
After the series of exchanges, Anna adds, "Francis… so good of you to make it. You were looking rather rough last night so I wasn't sure." She pauses, just a moment, as if in thought, then continues, "In any case, I see you've met just about everyone. Additionally, this is Galin, one of our temple guards. Galin, this is Francis, or, more formally, Francis John III.

For his part, Galin nods politely, acknowledging the halfling wordlessly.

Continuing the introductions, Anna gestures roughly in the direction of the mule driver. "And this is Anzaldo, he'll be running the mules, helping us with camp, and other things like that."[/section]

[section]Anzaldo
"Hah, nice to meet ya! We could be using 'nother target. Careful 'bout tat, coward bad guys like to go for the shorties first!" He laughs at his own mirth, then continues, "And dese two is Betsy an Johnna, both with nicely matchin' manners. Mean manners, tat is." The two mules almost look indignant over their driver's comment, or perhaps it is just imagination run wild.[/section]

"In any case," the priestess cuts in, "This means Galin won't have to be leaving his family. We now have the minimum four hires Anton originally required for this mission. Galin, That means you get to go home, instead!" She finishes with a bit of a celebratory tone in her voice.

[section]Galin
The guard looks over at Francis critically, then back at Priestess Anna, "Only if you are sure, Priestess. This is somewhat irregular and I'll have to explain my not going to Anton, who will of course be interested in this mysterious fourth hire." His eyes narrow a bit, "I assume this is the part where you tell me you're taking responsibility for the decision?"[/section]

Anna hesitates a moment and then replies glibly, "Of course. One way or another, it's all on me." She shrugs, golden locks shifting as she does.

[sblock=ooc]Yesterday was a bad day for me, but I see you all made good on the time. We'll get moving soon, I just didn't want to post too much back and forth npc jabber without a chance for your interjections.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 2, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
*Francis looks around the group, noticing how long their legs are compared to his short Halfling limbs. "Err.... ummm, considering my low stature, would you guys mind if I road one of the ponies? Me thinks that my short stature would be a terrible hindrance. Besides, I can keep an eye on the road with this contraption." He fumbles around with his crossbow, finalizing his motions with a bashful smile.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 2, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

With a slightly disappointed tone, Brandon replies :

*"Sadly, it is one of the church's demands that we travel the whole way on foot. Unless, I assume, that we become disabled somehow."*


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 2, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Ah, damn it Brandon don't say that you'll jinx us! I know I don't want to end up lame this young." Leira says with a laugh.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 3, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

With a shrug and a smirk, Brandon responds :*

"Well, you have to admit. Whether we walk or ride as a cripple, we'll be suffering either way."*

Suddenly, he snaps with an idea. He then bends down towards Francis and, covering his voice, he half-whispers to him :

*"Maybe you can pretend to break your leg. If that doesn't give you a free ride, you'll still get the priestess' ministrations as a consolation prize."*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 3, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
*The halfling silently acknowledges Brandon, but just adds, "Eh, bugger all this. I can probably walk faster than Anna anyway. Sorry, milady, for any offenses your way. Gailin, it was a pleasure meeting you. Hopefully our paths cross sooner rather than later, and with frosty brews in front of us. Let's be on our way!" The halfling begins meandering down the eastern road, and the heat from the sun begins to caramelize the sugar in his hair.


----------



## Aura (Sep 3, 2014)

*And the Journey Begins*

With that, the gnomish lady that took the order at the 'Big Folks' window comes out carrying a huge sack of fruit and pastries. She and Anna exchange coin for breakfast (that gold coin might look familiar to those in the DWI meeting room) and the gnome bids Anna farewell by name. Although the sack doesn't look quite so impressive in the priestess' hands as it did in the gnome's (a 'little old lady' gnome, at that), it still constitutes a rather generous helping for everyone on the group. After making sure Galin gets some before departing, everyone gets an apple, a pear, and a cinnamon roll*. Life is good.

Thankfully, the way out of Venza is just a matter of following the main road, across a bridge or two, and soon you find yourself to the main bridge that connects Venza (which is, in fact, nothing more than a small set of islands connected together by its inhabitants) to the mainland. The main road out connects up to the Silver Road several hours later at a place called Baron's Cross.

Baron's Cross is a small stay over for Venza. It's normally a couple hour's travel on foot (although you arrive in the early afternoon due to the lower speeds of your two debatably slower members--Anna and Francis), it has several sizable farming houses and an inn and eatery known as the Broken Log. Rather wonderful aromas come from the kitchen of that place. And, of course, the Silver Road is a major feature, running north-south through the small community. Armed with rumors of kobold activity along the road to the north, the Silver Road, the famous trade route of the Baronies, beckons you.

[sblock=planning]OK, this is where you need to have any advance plans made, for things can become dangerous once you get past Baron's Cross. As already mentioned, anything you don't detail I'll handle in a somewhat random, barring unreasonable results, fashion. I also assume you don't have weapons drawn as you travel. Things like that. Try to make any suggestions you make to others as IC as reasonably possible, although you can still perform actions in spoiler blocks, as usual.

We've got several new play by post players, so feel free to work with Coyotecode.net ahead of time (for die rolling). Establish a consistent name on the rolls so a history can be checked if needed. Also, when rolling, try to make the roll description as descriptive as reasonably possible. Say you're attacking, include the target and important conditional modifiers, particularly if they are invoked by choice. A good example of that is Power Attack. Example (taken from my character's roll log in her last adventure):
Round 3: Charging Glaive Power Attack on Warhounder 05: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D10+6 = [8]+6 = 14

In this roll, I'm listing the round number (maybe overkill on that), two conditional modifiers that effect the hit or damage roll (charging, Power Attack), the hit roll, and the damage on hit. (Result was a miss, so the damage was irrelevant.)

If you have any problems, just let me know. I'll answer questions as best as I can--I know this is a lot to digest at first, but you've really gotten 'over the hump' once you got your character entered on the wiki and approved. Die rolling is just one more little hurdle. 

PS: I think ENWorld performance is improving with a relaxation of GenCon/5th Ed activity. That's good.[/sblock]
[sblock=*]Context: Depending on your character's background, both the pear and the cinnamon bun might be considered rather extravagant, even if the latter is not as rich as found in many modern bakeries.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 3, 2014)

"Mmm, Fresh country air! It's like being back home already. If you don't mind, I think I'll stay and watch the front of our caravan with Anzaldo." Leira winks. "I don't know about the rest of you, but I'd rather walk ahead of a mule than behind it."

[sblock=ooc]

Ok, this is a quick test of the coyotecode system, this is only a test. If this were a real dice roll, it would be a critical failure. 
Test Unarmed  Strike Attack Roll, Dragon Style Modifier Applied. Attacking Big Nasty  Thing with Teeth: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
 1D3+6 = [3]+6 = 9


I figured I'll take the lead since I'm a fighterish type, with some armor so..I might be able to soak a hit or two. In theory.  I've had iffy luck in the past. Heh.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 3, 2014)

Enjoying the view of the landscape Karra sometimes stops to soak in the scenery but makes sure to never fall behind the cart.

[sblock="ooc"]
 [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION] you can position Karra somewhere in the Middle of the caravan
 [MENTION=6700202]Anastrace[/MENTION] coyote auto generates a bb code you can use on this forum (To link on forums supporting bbcodes use: )

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 3, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Ah ha! Now I see it, and I edited it in to my test sample. Thanks so much ^.^ You can tell I'm now at this pbp thing. 

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 3, 2014)

~Francis John III, Halfling~
Francis walks alongside Anna, with the priestess in between the mules and himself, on the left side of the caravan. The halfling puts a bit of leaf in his pipe, and happily walks along with the group. To anyone to listens, he tells the story of the mysterious half-dwarf who couldn't tell the difference between a rock and a gemstone. "We must be sure to stop by the Broken Log on the way back. Nothing beats a good broken log!"

[sblock=Dice Test]Test Bluff Roll, take highest: 2D20.HIGH(1)+14+2 = [8, 18]+14+2 = 34
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 3, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon seems to favor handing behind the sturdier members of the team as they travel towards their destination.

[sblock=ooc test roll]test: 1D20 = [11] = 11
Looking good to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 4, 2014)

Turning north at Baron's Cross, your journey begins in earnest. The sun is out and beating down powerfully today, and it's not long before Anzaldo pulls his straw hat on and, only a little while later, Anna pulls up the hood to her summer cloak.

Conversation is light as the group moves along. Anzaldo is quick to credit Betsy and Johnna with the creation of 'fresh country air', cackling with a certain amount of glee over the expressions such a statement is likely to produce.

It is quickly becoming apparent that the group is off-pace if you wish to hold out any hopes of making it to Tritower in a week's time. Anna's ground tapping technique is not as well developed as one might expect, and thus her walking speed is somewhat lower than even Francis and his considerably shorter legs. Further, a staff seems a rather clumsy tool for tapping ahead of oneself.

As sundown approaches, you can see a rather large rock formation starting to become clear on the right side of the road, but it is apparent you won't reach that milestone today. It's only a matter of when you set camp for the night. Fortunately, good camping spots next to the road are not at all uncommon.

[section]
Anzaldo
"We can make ta camp any time," Anzaldo suggests. "Though itta matter of goin' on as much as we can to make up fer our speed, lest we run out of supplies at the end. Cause den we'll have to eat Betsy, which'd be a shame." Anzaldo rubs Betsy's neck in an almost affectionate way as he verbalizes the last sentence. For her part, Betsy shoots him an nasty glare almost as if she understood him. Of course, she shoots people nasty glares on a regular basis, so it's hard to tell.[/section]

[sblock=Clarification]There is no cart. The two mules, Betsy and Johnna, are both loaded directly. One has the supplies, and the other has the shipment of alchemical remedies for Tritower. Basically, Anzaldo is leading the mules by hand.[/sblock]

[sblock=PS:Rolls]And now that people have their die rolling technique down, everyone can make a pre-emptive perception and initiative roll. No guarantees on when they'll be used, but it will save us a step when events transpire that may call for it. No rush--just work it in at the bottom of your next IC post. [/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 4, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]
D'oh about the cart ^^

pre-emptive Init roll: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7


pre-emptive perception roll: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 4, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"It'd be a right shame to eat Betsy, I'd say. I would think foraging for some grub along the way might help." Leira stops to appreciate the setting sun. "When I was younger, I was exploring the woods and found some mushrooms I thought to share with the temple cooks, I ate some myself first beforehand. Wouldn't you know it? Poisonous. Maybe I'd have better luck now that I'm a little older and wiser." She laughs. "I hope anyway." She stoops down and picks up a small rock and amuses herself tossing it up in the air and catching it as she walks along.

[sblock=ooc]  
Initiative, Preemptive: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15

Perception, Preemptive: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 4, 2014)

~Francis John III, Halfling~
Francis soaks in the setting sunset, appreciating the iridescent colors painted on the horizon. "Boy, me legs sure are getting achy! These halfling stumps weren't made for this much walking. Let's say we camp soon, eh?"
[sblock=Initiative 7, Perception 21]Initiative/Perception: 1D20+3 = [4]+3 = 7
 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 5, 2014)

*"It's a good thing I have some provisions of my own, then."* Brandon replies to Anzaldo's statement.

*"Hopefully, I won't need to use them but I think it pays to be prepared regardless."*

[sblock=Initiative/Perception]Initiative/Perception: 
1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17
 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21

The link will also a second set of rolls. They can be ignored because it's a mistake on my part.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 5, 2014)

Anzaldo
"If people wanna call it good fer t'day, we can do tat. We can worry bout eatin' Betsy 'nother time," Anzaldo begins. The grizzled man then run his fingers through Betsy's mane affectionately, whispering, "Feisty n mean, the way ah love ya."

Within short order, a camping spot is picked and supplies are offloaded from the mules for the night. Because of very clear weather, Anzaldo is not pitching tents tonight unless someone really wants them--the sky is clear and the temperature is rather nice for just going with bedrolls. He also cooks an adequate, but nothing compared to what you can get in Venza's eateries, dinner.

For her part, Anna becomes essentially useless during the entire procedure. She doesn't have much of an inkling where things are packed on the mule, and is content to wait patiently for her dinner, making sporadic light conversation during the process. From her tone it's obvious she's a bit worn out from the day.

[sblock=Night Planning]Let's hear about how you're going to handle providing security at night. Is there a sleeping order, or what? Let me know.

Also, if any foraging is planned, let me know on that. It will involve people leaving camp and being potentially vulnerable to being singled out in an attack, but also could bring in additional food stocks.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 5, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"I'll take the first watch tonight unless anyone else wants to take their shift first. What say you all?"  Leira looks questioningly at the rest of the group. 
[sblock=ooc]
Well, I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't have any low light or darkvision so I'll jump in first on watch if that's alright while the fires are still burning and I can see alright. Curse you human eyesight!
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 5, 2014)

"Hmm... makes sense. I can see a bit better in dim light than humans due to my elven blood, so I could take a middle shift." Karra chimes in.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 5, 2014)

~Francis John III, Halfling~
Francis sighs at the prospect of taking watch. He sulks "I suppose then I'll take third watch. What's the plan if one those dastardly kobolds approach?.......... Ooh, can we have a code word?! That would be plain fantastic! I vote 'pollywog'! That will do just fine. If the bad guys approach that person will yell 'pollywog' and we will get to the ready! Setting watch certainly sounds better now than I had previously imagined." The halfling contently sets up his sleeping bag, and begins to get comfy. He makes sure to discreetly set up his personal camp between any two of the female travelers, decidedly away from Anzaldo. A troubling thought streaks across his mind, and he blurts out "If they come in the dark, how will we see them?!?" He hurredly loads his crossbow and sets it right beside his arm.
[sblock=OOC]Some questions..... 
Do our characters know how far along the trip are they approximately?

What are we doing about eating and rations? How many days worth of food are packed on the mules? Is it assumed we eat, or do we have to be explicit about it?

How dark outside will it be at night?[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 6, 2014)

*"Then it seems like I get the last watch by default. Honestly, this suits me just fine. I need my rest if I want to use my abilities."*

Brandon then proceeds to set up his own tent and bedding.


----------



## Aura (Sep 6, 2014)

Eventually even Anzaldo runs out of energy and the group puts to bed. Betsy and Johnna continue to come up in his conversation until bed time. Fortunately for the normal-sighted folk in the group, the clear conditions give a lot of light to see by, so nobody is trying to stand guard while essentially blinded. In particular, Karra can see perfectly to just about any distance. Even more fortunate, no harm comes to the group in the middle of the night. The only oddity is Brandon finding out Anzaldo gets up early to begin preparations (breakfast) for the coming day.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 6, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~
*Not one to miss a breakfast, the sounds and smells created by Anzaldo awaken the curious halfling. He staggers over to the breakfast area, mumbles something about a good morning to Brandon, and sits with crossed legs. Quickly waking up is not one of his strengths.


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 6, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Rolling out of her bedroll Leira blinks lazily, "G'morning" she yawns barely covering her mouth in time. "Thank Amenthia for breakfast or I'd never want to get up!" She gets up moving a little away from the main group while waiting on breakfast to practice some with her martial arts.


----------



## Aura (Sep 6, 2014)

Anzaldo
"Hah!" the old mule driver exclaims. "Food gets people moving, I say. Toasted bread, garlic butter and cut apples are served." Leaving the food out on a tray, he make sure everyone is awake and the mules are given feed bags.

Anna gets going pretty slowly, and hasn't spoken yet. She pulls herself over to the fire (it's rather low right now) and smiles when she finds the toast. She's having considerably more difficulty with day to day things than she did in the Dunn Wright Inn.

Looking into the distance, Anzaldo points out the large rock formation you saw last night. "That's Boar's Ridge," he explains. "We be passin' it today. There used to be an old fort dere, neary a soul now."


----------



## epicbob (Sep 7, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon nods back to Francis and Leira as they pass by.

Before joining the others for breakfast, he quickly washes himself with some soap (while retaining some reasonable modesty, of course).

As he grabs some toast and apples, he says, with a joking expression : *"An old fort, you say? Are there any rumors we should know about? At least we'll be prepared if they turn out to be true."*


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 7, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Hearing that breakfast is done, Leira heads back to grab some toast and apples. "Thanks Anzaldo, you're a lifesaver." She sits down next to Anna to eat, "Morning Ma'am, how are you doing today?"


----------



## Aura (Sep 8, 2014)

[section]
Anna Kallira
The priestess nods, "Morning, Leira. Still waking up… a little stiff. I'm not so used to sleeping out of my bed, I'm afraid." She takes a bite of the buttered toast, then adds. "Oh, garlic in the butter. How lovely."
[/section]
[section]
Anzaldo
"Thank ye, priestess. Simple ting, really." The old man turns to Brandon to answer his question, "The fort has been dere longer dan I been alive. And it's been a ruin most of that time. Fer a while it was used by the Venzan army, but they left it. After, lotsa people take over, but nobody hold onto it. Most recently some sort of hobgoblins." He pats one of the mules on the neck before heading back into the group. "Wit this kobold problem, some think dey come from dere. I'm not so sure, but could be. Dey be slingin' spells, so everyone worried."
[/section]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 8, 2014)

Still a bit sleepy Karra asks"Is there a way to avoid getting near that fort? Take a longer route or something?"


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 8, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

In between bites of the delicious toast, Leira asks "How close does our route take us? I'm sure as her guards we could handle the kobolds, but I do worry about putting Anna in undue danger if we can avoid it."


----------



## Aura (Sep 9, 2014)

Anzaldo
The mule driver thinks before speaking, "Ta ridge is a couple hundred yards from te road--but anyone could see us. If we were to go off road on te left, the trees and shrubs make cover… but itta take longer."

Anna listens in intently, but doesn't seem to have anything to say at this point.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 9, 2014)

~Francis John III, Halfling~
Francis has been quietly listening to the conversation in between bites. "Believe it or not, I signed up for this trip when I was in a quite desirable, or undesirable depending on your point of view, state of mind. That being said, I may have missed some of the details of our journey. For instance, how long are we supposed to take to get there? Is there a deadline?" 

He chews off a large chunk of apple, spraying his nearest neighbor with some errant juice. "And if there is no set amount of time, then it seems completely pointless to take the main road, when we can safely hide amongst the foliage. Although my words may carry a fair bit of sting, I am truly useless in any physical encounter." The halfling frowns at his last statement, but that is quickly turned around when he finally begins to enjoy the garlic-buttered toast.

[sblock=OOC]How does thread notification to email work? The last post I saw was Saturday night. Just got an email this morning and I saw everyone posted! No big deal really, I'll just have to check the thread manually.

Also, how do you get the cool gray block behind your names in the beginning of each post?[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 9, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Tossing an apple slice straight up and rolling her head back to catch it in her mouth, Leira listens to Francis's words and misses the slice which bounces off her nose to the ground. She dusts it off, grumbles about the sunrise in her eyes and takes a bite. "Sticking to the trees isn't a bad idea, but I'm not as stealthy as I was trained to be in the monastery with all this heavy gear. I'm afraid I'd give us away." 

She tries to flip another apple slice into her mouth, this time successfully. "I'll admit though, that plan would probably keep our charge the safest. I'd hate to be surrounded by a mass of kobolds and hobgoblins and have to defend a blind woman. No offense Lady Anna." She takes another bite off an apple slice. "Too bad there isn't some cheese to go with these apples. Ah well. Thanks for breakfast Anzaldo," she says with a smile. 

[sblock=ooc]
So I put my name in the Title Section of the post, if that helps. I think it looks nice up there. And I use instant notification of posts. It *seems* to work reasonably well, as long as you check it after each post. Usually. most of the time. sometimes. 
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 9, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

As he keeps eating breakfast, Brandon adds : *"How much longer would it take* *to use the alternate path? Hopefully not too long..."
*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 10, 2014)

*~Francis John III, Halfling~*

Savoring the last few bites of breakfast, Francis patiently listens and continues. "That's right Anzaldo, many thanks to you! Anna, would you be alright with this plan? If it is going to take longer, we certainly must get going!" The halfling begins to pack up his belongings so he is ready to go. "Anyone care for some good southern pipe-weed? A good halfling always carries a spare pipe!" Francis wants to march along in the same spot, with loaded crossbow in one hand, pipe in the other.


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 10, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira repacks her bedroll and secures it to her backpack. "I'll pass on the pipe weed thanks, but I agree we should get moving regardless of which way. I'll take the lead with Anzaldo once we do hit the road." She secures the rest of her belongings, and refastens her urumi around her waist for easy access. Satisfied she paces a bit to work out some nervous energy.


----------



## Aura (Sep 11, 2014)

Anzaldo
The mule driver immediately brightens up. "Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, I say. Tat applies double if tey's free!" With that, the old man holds his hand out for the halfling pipe with unrestrained glee. "Better tan te smell of mule dookie burnin' for sure," he adds, leaving the listener to imagine what that might smell like.

[section]
Anna Kallira
After that lovely thought, Anna pipes up on the overall situation. Adding some context, she says, "Well, we're taking alchemical remedies to Tritower because they have run out. They are fortunately not experiencing any particular wave of sickness, but things are undoubtedly less controlled than one might expect with the absence of the proper medicines." She brushes long, straight, blonde hair from her face before continuing, "This said, a _little_ more time here and there won't kill us, although we make a habit of it and it will cause notable delays. As an aside, if there were some kind of kobold raiding group, and if they were basing out of Boar's Ridge, we still don't know where they might strike from.

"As for me," the priestess adds, "If it comes down to a fight, I have things I can do to protect myself while you all drive off the attackers. It works best on the weak-minded, however. This said, I have some preference for staying on the road, but I"m not totally against another path, either."[/section]
[sblock=FrancisJohn]I think what you're seeing others do is just put their names in the 'title' section.[/sblock]
[sblock=Clarification]It was my understanding Anzaldo and the mules were in back yesterday, so nobody has to risk walking into their leavings. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 11, 2014)

*Francis John, Halfling*

Appearing genuinely puzzled, "Well, there are certainly pros and cons to keeping the original plan, or diverting to the side of the road..... maybe it won't really matter in the end anyway. It is what it is!" Now conceitedly proud of himself, he adds "Either way, we should be going. If it comes to a vote, I'll say the trees, or we can just do what Anna thinks is best." Francis starts fiddling around with a twig, as he tries to unclog his pipe.


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 11, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Hefting her shield into place, Leira agrees with Francis with a hearty nod. "I agree, the trees seem sensible. If the mules can keep pace that is. Just my opinion of course, I'm open to suggestions."


----------



## epicbob (Sep 12, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After Brandon packs up his camping equipment, he speaks up : *"Assuming we get ambushed, I figure the cover of trees will be easier to overcome than a fortress wall.**"
*
With that said, Brandon pulls his backpack up with a grunt.


----------



## Aura (Sep 12, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Listening to the ideas, Anna nods her head. "If you all think it is for the best, then we should do that. I'll leave it to your judgement when we go off the road, since you're the qualified escorts." She finishes her toast and puts herself to getting ready for the day ahead of her.

[sblock=OOC]So Boar's Ridge is a couple hundred yards from the road. This leaves two questions: How far ahead of the point where the ridge is closest to the road do you step off. And secondly, how far into the trees on the opposite side do you go before starting to run parallel to the road?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 12, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]
first: sorry for the passiveness, lots of work at this moment and that makes me forgetful (to check this thread)

second: I would say, we keep close to the road, just using a line of trees as cover, in case the kobolds thought of this case and put traps in the woods so that no one can flee from them in that direction.

also silly americans with your measure units.... (had to check what yard is in a real measure unit)

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 12, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]
I second that plan, in the trees but close to the road.

[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 12, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

[sblock=ooc]
I agree as well. And I say, silly rest of the world, using units of measure not based on the random ass imperial system. 

[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 13, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sounds good. Also, I like both metric and imperial measurements. Metric is great for scale conversion while imperial is quick to use for small measurements.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 13, 2014)

[sblock=Still need to know…]How far ahead of the closest point to Boar's ridge you want to get off the road. It sounds like you're staying close to the road, just inside the tree line, so my Kobold Traps do not get you. Then we can work from there.[/sblock]
[sblock=Measurement Units and Immersion]Actually, use of yards outdoors is a old 1st Ed DnD holdover of mine. Despite it not being supported for years now, I sometimes use it, particularly when tired (which I have been, rather frequently.) As a matter of genre, I think Imperial is a more flavorful/immersive system, particularly with a few additional archaic units, such as stone, hand, etc. However, it kinda falls flat when you homogenize other parts of the system, such as money being all in 10's for the gold/silver/copper conversions. And platinum? Please.
Depending on my mood, I put more immersion into my descriptive style, if only to let you know you're in another world. That was part of why I brought FrancisJohn into play at the bakery--for my obligatory nod to the difference in food style then vs now. But, you don't have to really worry about it in any case, it's just one of my little preoccupations.
Anyway, back to the game… make sure to check the above spoiler block and answer the question there so we can continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 13, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

[sblock=ooc]
I'm not sure I'm the best judge, I'm not the sharpest one in the party ^.^ I'll leave it to the brainier members of the group.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 13, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]I'd say we head into the woods so that we couldn't be seen from the Fort. I dunno how many yards, feet or siriometer that is."[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 14, 2014)

*Francis John, Halfling*

Looking at Brandon, Francis comments "I think I can see what your thinking about.... we should get off the road as soon as they might see us. I agree!" His eyes light up. "Even though I might lose in stand-up fight with a house cat, perhaps I can make myself more useful. I can sneak ahead a bit, and see if there are any surprises ahead. Maybe only about 50 or 100 feet or so." He looks around for suggestions.


----------



## Aura (Sep 14, 2014)

Anzaldo
The group finally moving, Anzaldo continues the question of when to move off the road. "Well," he begins, squinting up at Boar's Ridge with his hand shading his eyes, "If tere was someone up there, I don't tink I could see tem now. So, tey can't see us, right?" He chuckles a moment, then adds, under his breath, "If te little guy wants to be up in front by hisself, make sure to leave te pipe weed back here…"


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 15, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"I say go for it Francis, just make sure to hightail behind me at least, if anything does pop up. Anything bigger than a house cat and we'll smack it around for you" Leira laughs at her own joke. "Anyone disagree?"


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 15, 2014)

"Hmm..." Karra takes a second to think about the new formed plan "I am fine with that. Good luck Francis."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 15, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halflling Prince*

 Francis puffs out his chest with pride. "Swell, swell, swell.... glad to be of service!" Turning towards Anzaldo, "Sorry gramps, but the leaf stays with me." He huddles the group up arm in arm as best as his short limbs allow. "Now, for each enemy I spy, I will let out one coo of the red-tailed spotted warbler. If I scream like a little girl, come rescue me. Of course that won't come to pass, for I am Francis John III, prince of all halflings!" Looking at Anna now, "Milady, I bid you adieu." 

And with that, the halfling scurries into the trees ahead. Well this worked out for me quite nicely. _If I get in trouble, I will surely run back to them. If they get attacked, I'll be far enough away._ He smirks at his own cleverness as he begins to explore.

[sblock=Stealth = 13, Perception = 26]Stealth, Perception: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
  1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 15, 2014)

"Hmm... Does anyone of you know how red-tailed spotted warbler sounds? Hope it doesn't sound like a little girl screaming" Karra asks the group once Francis is gone.



[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): 
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
 *Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
 [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 15, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira shakes her head, "No idea, but I do know what a little girl screaming sounds like." 


[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 15, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon shrugs as he says :* "I can't say that I know what a red-tailed warbler would sound like. Although, I assume it will sound like a bad imitation of a bird."*

[sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]*Brandon*
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 CMD: 10


Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +8


Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7


Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 15, 2014)

[sblock=Stat Blocks]Don't forget to include stat blocks with your posts. I went to look up a stat and nothing was there. 
PS: Update tonight, and you're all doing great on the IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Edited mine in. Just a note for mine, I added a line to your format for Attacks of Opportunity because I'll be using unarmed strikes for AoOs even when Leira has her whip blade drawn. She'll just be kicking at people.  I hope you don't mind I took the colors out as well. 

Thanks,

Ana
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 16, 2014)

Despite a piffle from the old man, Francis heads off to scout ahead, while the rest of the group stays together a ways behind. The better part of the day is spent in the brush and tree line, with Leira leading the way for the main group. For most, it is little more than a diversion. However, for Anna, it presents a major difficulty--her stick walking technique has difficulty sensing all the little ground-borne disasters: uneven ground, small animal holes, roots protruding from the ground… you name it, and she has stumbled upon it. After a couple serious stumbles (although no outright falls), her walking speed has slowed, and Francis has to be careful about outrunning the rest of the group and losing contact.

By comparison, the two mules navigate the rougher terrain like champs, sure-footed and tireless. Anzaldo rains down quiet compliments, between occasionally shooting worried glances towards the priestess.

About three quarters through the expected off-road trek (so you're past the halfway point and gaining distance away from Boar's Ridge, but not as far as you'd like to go before hopping back on the round), it finally happens. Anna's foot turns on uneven ground and she screams in pain as she goes down, staff clattering away from her in the process. The forest grows quiet as she immediately realizes what she has done and stifles her vocal suffering, holding her foot with both hands.

Anzaldo holds up his hand, and four mulish ears perk up, as Betsy and Johnna scan the thick foliage for sound. With the close underbrush concealing their presence, small creatures like kobolds could be upon you with virtually no warning.

[sblock=FrancisJohn]You don't get all the flavor text, but Anna was loud enough that Francis could hear her, so he knows something is amiss.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 16, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira at the front of the formation, is oblivious to Anna's stumbling but hears her cry out even as she tries to suppress it. "Damn it, I was afraid of this..." she mutters. She doubles back to where Anna is and tries to apply some of her first aid knowledge. "Let me see what I can do Anna to try and alleviate some of the pain. I'm not a priest, but I was trained by the best apothecaries Amenthia had to offer."

[sblock=Heal Check 7]
Heal Check: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7

oh man, I may have amputated her ankle. that's a good way to start my day!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]*Leira Olren*

*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving  throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.  You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can  also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add  1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first  unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 16, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Seeing that Leira seems to be having a bit of trouble, Brandon attempts to give her assistance to the best of his abilities. Sadly, he doesn't seem to be faring any better.

[sblock=Heal check]
Brandon the Swift Heal check: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7

Yeah, that was kind of a long shot...[/sblock]
[sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 16, 2014)

"Hmm... You both know that poking a hurt ankle with sticks doesn't help, right?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): 
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
 *Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
 [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 16, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"I'll have you know, I was TRYING to make a tourniquet. I just um...need to..uh, readjust..the um..hmm.." Leira frowns at her work.


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 16, 2014)

"Oh, okay. Hmm... I didn't mean to insulting or something. Just wanted to help. If you felt insulted, I apologize for that."


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 16, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"No, I just for the life of me can't figure out how I misapplied this. Maybe it was too tight, or the splinting too off kilter." Leira puzzles. "I hope I didn't cause you too much discomfort Lady Anna, I promise I've done this before." Leira bows her head shamefully


----------



## epicbob (Sep 16, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Deciding he would be better off helping in others ways, he turns to Karra and says : *"If you truly want to help, I have an idea that doesn't involve jamming my thumb in the priestess' wounds, so to speak."* The last bit was said with a hint of embarrassment. *"I was thinking of scavenging some wood to build a travois, which would allow us to transport the priestess until her ankle gets better."*


----------



## Aura (Sep 17, 2014)

Anna Kallira
After the initial flash of pain, the young priestess seems to compose herself somewhat as the ankle is looked at. She's wearing a low cut pair of rather soft leather boots, barely more protective than sandals, and certainly with no real ankle support. Although neither Leira nor Brandon can do much to help the injury directly, it is apparent it is probably serious.

However, it isn't until Leira begins to apply the tourniquet that Anna gains the composure to interceded, "Oh, no no, not that, please… let's get me up, I can do this." A few assisted steps quickly reveal that she can't, as revealed by her inability to put any weight on the foot without obvious pain. "Yowtch… ya, it's twisted. Ok... ok… I can pray for healing," she begins, "But… it would then be unavailable in case of other injuries or wounds for the rest of the day."

Outside of your voices, the woods remain rather quiet.


[sblock=Heal Checks]When it comes to failures on skill checks, I don't normally call for a counterproductive result except in the most unusual of circumstances. In this case, I don't see a 7 as calling for such a situation, and you don't have to be hard on yourselves for it. It's just you're not really helping as much as you'd like, perhaps because of the stress, or some such reason.

Also, Anastrace, did you mean tourniquet or something more like a pressure bandage?[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 17, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Hang on Lady Anna, let me adjust this and try bandaging that ankle. Is that any better?" Leira says while adjusting a set of bandages on Anna's ankle.

[sblock=Heal Check 2]
Heal Check: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10

[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
I honestly don't know what to apply. My partner is the emt, I just know some basic first aid.  And I was just having fun with a natural 1. Sometimes a bad failure is more fun than a success. Would a pressure bandage be more appropriate? I'll try that this time, but man I am having bad luck with these rolls. 
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 17, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry that I haven't posted. I was getting thread notification emails, but apparently that stopped again. Will post something more interesting later tonight. Good thing he is out in the woods by himself. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 17, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Anna sits back down and lets you have another try at trying to put some pressure on the injury. "It's like I can feel my heart beat," she mentions as she slips her foot back into the stylish boot she was wearing. Given another try, however, she is still unable to walk, and has to pray for healing from Cortesia. Although magic flows through her, she still has something of a limp when she tries a few steps. "Still stiff--sometimes magic doesn't fully take the pain away."

[section]
Anzaldo
About that time, Betsy collapses on the ground, legs flailing around pitifully as she cries out. "Don ya start now ya old nag!" Anzaldo snaps back. "What a kidder," she mule driver fumes, as he helps the animal to its feet.[/section]

[sblock=ooc]No worries, I was just curious. Generally, you wouldn't want to apply a tourniquet unless you had to, they are dangerous and it's easy to hurt more than you help. An example of a possible use is a snakebite, where you're actually wanting to restrict blood flow.

Anyway, between the pressure bandage and some magical healing Anna can walk again.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 18, 2014)

*Francis John, Halfling*

Upon hearing the scream. Francis stealthily heads back to the group. Once confirming there is no immediate threat he inquires into what happened. "I haven't seen anything in the woods yet. Maybe we should just stick to the road?" He offers to help Anna, if it does any good.
[sblock= Heal 2 (definitely won't help)]Heal if it helps: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 18, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"My apologies Lady Anna." Leira bows respectfully. At the sight of Betsy collapsing, "Perhaps the woods were more dangerous than we thought afterall?"


[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving   throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.   You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can   also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add   1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first   unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 19, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

After evaluating the situation for a moment, Brandon says : *"If we're close enough to the trail's end, we might as well go the entire distance. If it takes the same effort either way, there's no sense in quitting now."*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 19, 2014)

"Let's get a move on either way. I'm fine with whatever the group comes up with, going in the forest or the on the main road. If we go stay in the woods, I don't mind scampering ahead a bit again either."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 19, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Anna nods to Leira. "No need to apologize. Even with the magic helping, my ankle is feeling tender and the extra support from the bandage is quite helpful." She is distracted by the ruckus caused by Anzaldo's attempt to get the mule back on her feet. For her part, Betsy is being quite obstinate and actively resists his efforts, causing a string of foul language that would make a sailor blush.

Shifting the conversation back to the issue of traveling, the priestess adds, "Well, I'm all for getting back to the main road as soon as possible. If I have another spill incident, it might be worse than the last, and that could present a problem. Are we decently far from Boar's Ridge, now?"

[sblock=Boar's Ridge]If you look through the trees up at the ridge, you think you'd be able to see a medium creature if you knew where to look, but it would be difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 19, 2014)

"That ass needs a swift kick in the ass!" Francis grumpily waits next to Anna, raring to go.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 19, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira laughs, "I could arrange that you know!" Leira grabs her shield and restraps it to her right arm. "Shall we move on?"


[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving    throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.    You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can    also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add    1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first    unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 23, 2014)

Anzaldo
Finally getting the reticent mule to its feet, Anzaldo chastises her. "So, it's gonna be tat way, eh? This doesn't have anyting to do wit te eatin' comment? You allways held a grudge best, Betsy!" The mule driver looks up to the rest of the group, "Aye, tink we're finally ready! Better get goin' fore Johnna starts miss behavin' too!"

[section]
Anna Kallira
After Anzaldo's tirade, Anna quickly agrees, "Yes, it would seem we should get moving. Back to the road, then?" she suggests, a hopeful note apparent in her question. Anna taps the ground out in front of her experimentally as she gets ready to begin moving.[/section]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 23, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"I'm fine with the road ma'am. Karra, Brandon? Any objections? We'll be in the open, but less likely to be crippled by nature."


[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving     throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.     You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You  can    also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can  add    1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your  first    unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 23, 2014)

"Hmm... it seems that it wasn't a good idea going into this forest with the mules and a blind person. The street it is."



[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): 
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
 *Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
 [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 23, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halflling Prince*

"Off we go!"
[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 23, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon shrugs his shoulders and says : *"To the road, then."* [sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Sep 24, 2014)

The group heads back to the road a bit ahead of schedule at Anna's encouragement. Her ankle still tender from the injury despite being healed, so she's a little slower than before. Hitting the road within sight of Boar's Ridge, hired members of the group keep a watchful eye, but no kobolds (or whatever allies they might have) are waiting in wait to attack. By the end of the day, Boar's Ridge is fully out of sight and the group has found another likely roadside campsite. Anna seems particularly thankful--after over a half day of limping along, she is worn thin.
[sblock=Healing 10]Anyone wishing to can roll healing DC 10 for redressing her ankle tonight. Compared to earlier today, it is moderately swelled up, so Anna will need a good tight wrap to keep her moving.[/sblock][sblock=Everything Else]Also, include any nighttime preparations and IC role-play. I have the sleeping shifts from last night on page 1 for your convenience, you can look at it and modify from there, or leave them the same.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Sep 24, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halflling Prince*

The pint-size halfling pipes up, "I'll take third watch again, no worries there! Remember, the code word for danger is _pollywog_." He walks over to Anna to take another look at her ailing ankle, and makes a small adjustment to the bandage. "Perhaps this will help madam." After looking at Anna, he unpacks his belongings and gets ready to eat and sleep.
[sblock=OOC]Francis should have the 3rd position in the watch list on the first page.[/sblock]
Second heal check: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11

[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Heal: +1
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 25, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira stretches, and sets up a small area for herself, making sure to keep her weapons not too far out of reach of her bedroll. "Aye, and I'll take the first watch again." Since Francis seems to have Anna bandaged up pretty well, Leira heads over to the fire to get some food and get ready for the watch shift.

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving      throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.      You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You   can    also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can   add    1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your   first    unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Sep 25, 2014)

"I will lay down to sleep then. Don't forget to wake me up when my shift is up, Leira." Karra says before laying down to catch some sleep before her shift is up.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 26, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Once again, Brandon sets up his tent, lets out a yawn and says : *"Good night**."* before going into his tent letting sleep take over until his shift comes up.


----------



## Aura (Sep 29, 2014)

The group prepares for the night. Tents are pitched, the fire is allowed to die down, and Anna's ankle is wrapped, for which the priestess is thankful. After a bit of post-dinner chatter, the rest of the group beds down, leaving Leira to her own for the next few hours.

It is somewhat in the third hour of Leira's watch. The sky is mostly clear, with some scattered clouds. The canopy of stars affords her some light, and over time she can see it slowly move as the night progresses. However, the peace is broken when she hears the beginning of chanting coming from the nearby tree-line some thirty feet distant. By the time she looks, the rough outline of the trees against the sky is blotted out roughly where the chanting just ended. The blob of darkness then rushes at her, as if some kind of mythical monster, and any light she was previously afforded is snuffed out. A fraction of a second later, she hears a small object land near the campfire, but cannot see anything despite the short distance.

_*fwip*_ The unmistakeable sound of a crossbow firing, albeit somewhat higher pitched, can be heard and a dart imbeds itself in Leira's side, a strange numbness directly following the sting of the impact.

If she wasn't sure before, Leira is now certain: someone is really trying to get her.

[sblock=Combat]Unknown foes are attacking. Leira stands in complete and utter darkness, but her memory tells her she is about 10 feet from the fire, where her comrades sleep in a rough semi-circle. Brandon is in his tent somewhat (15 feet) behind, as are the mules.

It is Leira's action, she has taken 3 damage and the first thing she gets to do is make a Poison-based Fort save, DC 13.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Sep 29, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Chanting? Are we under attack by the Winkies?[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Sep 30, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

[sblock=ooc]
How close to me is the blob of darkness that rushed at me? Is it on top of me, or just nearby me? That will affect what action I take. 

Swift Action=Dragon Style
Free Action=Yell
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fortitude Save]
Fortitude Save vs Poison: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9

[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving       throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.       You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You    can    also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you  can   add    1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your    first    unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 1, 2014)

With the best of intentions, Leira attempts to sound the alarm. However, even as she begins to take breath, she feels herself uncontrollably fading into unconsciousness. Putting everything she can into a last moment shout, a somewhat louder than normal conversation, "Hey… hngggg," is all she manages before collapsing to the ground. The sound of her collapse is almost as loud as her attempt to raise the alarm.

[section]Anzaldo
Perhaps the lightest sleepers of you heard her at that point, but it would take a true sleeps-lie-the-dead heavy sleeper to snooze through what happens next. Betsy and Johnna immediately start braying and carrying on, rousing Anzaldo, who is only about 10 feet from where they stand. "Awww shattup ya mangy beasts or I'll… come over…" he begins, before changing his tone entirely and dramatically cranks up the volume, "Kids, wake up! Somtin' wrong tere!"[/section]

[sblock=Situation]Each of you, save Leira, wake up to the rustling sound of movement around you. You cannot see anything, even if you have low light vision. The very stars and moon are totally blotted out. You cannot even see a hand in front of your faces. The party is arrayed in a semicircle around the campfire, with Brandon's tent a bit further back. Anzaldo was at one end of the semicircle, and Betsy and Johnna about 10 feet away from him. Assuming you could see it, the campfire would be little more than embers, by now.

If you have light armor or less, you may assume you wear it at night, as well. Medium armor will fatigue you if you wear it while sleeping, so you have to specify you are doing so (and nobody did.) However, any weapons will have to be laying (conveniently placed, I'm sure) next to you. Of course, even if you have medium or heavy armor, you're assumed to be wearing it, and carrying weapons, during your watch. So you start your actions with the following conditions: Prone, Unarmed, in total darkness.

If you didn't notice in the initial post, I do initiative on a per side basis, so the whole party is up and may act in any order you choose. This is not to say everything is simultaneous, the actions are resolved in the order they are posted. I will try to clarify who may act at any given time. For now:

Party is Up (but Leira is unconscious)[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]Nothing here for now.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 1, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"ZZZ...uh? Wha!?"* Brandon suddenly awakes as Anzaldo cries out in alarm. As adrenaline kicks in and washes the sleepiness awakes, he realizes that trouble is afoot.

He quickly grabs his dagger, casts the Light spell on it and looks out of his tent to assess the situation.

[sblock=ooc]Do I see anything in particular with my lighted dagger?[/sblock][sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: Light spell (20ft normal light and 40ft dim light for 10 minutes)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 1, 2014)

*Francis John, Halfling*

*"Frackin' Cortessa!"* mutters Francis as panic and dread instantly set in. He reaches for his loaded crossbow and stands up. Completely disoriented by the darkness, runs as far as he can in the safest direction he can remember.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 1, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]@FrancisJohn Blind? I cast a light spell before you posted so you should be able to see a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 1, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I didn't think the range of the spell was as far as it is (I reread it). I'll edit my post.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 1, 2014)

(duplicate post without the PPS deleted)


----------



## Aura (Oct 1, 2014)

Brandon casts his spell… but nothing happens. The eerie, oppressive pitch black envelops the dagger and it doesn't so much as glow.

[sblock=Darkness]I'm afraid you'll want to revert your post, FrancisJohn. Looks like there is no light to home in on.

PS: Karra has yet to act and still may.

PPS: Due to number of available actions, Brandon still counts as prone, as he used a move equivalent action to grab the dagger and a standard action to cast Light.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 1, 2014)

(reverted)


----------



## epicbob (Oct 1, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Well...#$%@. Sorry for wasting your time, FrancisJohn.

I got a question, though. If I were to cast Detect Magic, would I be able to perceive non-magical objects or people within the Darkness' area of effect?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 2, 2014)

[sblock=epicbob]No, there no indication Detect Magic lets one sense 'void spaces' or the like. It's also worth noting that it takes several rounds to focus it into individual item detection--the first round is pretty much just a yes/no answer to the question: is there magic in this area effect-cone?[/sblock]
[sblock=Karra]You're the last one to choose actions before the bad guys go.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 2, 2014)

Waking up from the the shouting Karra jumps up and graps her weapon. She then noticed that her eyes are in fact open and it is just dark. "Hmm....."

[sblock="OOC"]
Hi Sorry, I was moving into a new place yesterday.
[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 3, 2014)

Shrouded in darkness, chaos ensues. Close to the campfire, Anna can be heard chanting some sort of spell. The effect is not obvious, but everyone feels a little better for it. Francis John and Karra, each on opposite sides of Anna, each stand and grab a weapon.

Somewhere about 10 feet distant from Francis John, Brandon casts a spell, but no result can be determined by anyone else in the group.

Meanwhile, Anzaldo is heard carrying on about how he suspects there is someone out there, only to have his suspicions confirmed by multiple sounds of what is almost surely some sort of bow or crossbow firing.

_*fwip* *fwip* *fwip*_

Francis John has another confirmation as a dart hits him in the leg, doing minor damage. However, shortly after the hit, he stumbles just a bit as he gets ready to leave the area. He realizes there is something not quite normal about this dart lodged in his leg.

As if on queue, Anna obviously yelps in pain, then a crumpling, thudding sound sounds off from where she is. Once can but imagine what has happened.

Further to the south, Betsy and Johnna bray some more, obviously distraught.

[sblock=Combat]There's something out there, and it means you harm!

Leira: 3 damage, unconscious
Francis John: carrying crossbow, 1 damage, needs to make DC 13 fort save
Brandon: carrying dagger, prone, no damage, cover from tent
Karra: carrying sword, no damage

Conditions in effect (currently, whole party): Darkness, Bless (+1 attack, +1 fear will save)

The group is roughly lined up, north to south, with Brandon north most, then heading south: Francis John, Anna, Karra and Anzaldo. South of Anzaldo are the two mules. To the west is the road (which runs north-south, with a bit of a east trend as one travels north on it), and to the east is the tree-line (and where the fwipping sounds are coming from.) Motion can also be heard out in that direction. Leira probably lays somewhere, but nobody is sure where.

Whole party is up: Brandon and Karra may take actions, and Francis John may act (and continue the idea originally proposed, if he chooses, or elect for a new action) assuming he makes his fort save.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]Not until someone can see something….[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 3, 2014)

*Francis John, Sleeping Halfling*

Francis the plucky unlucky halfling mutters some incoherent gibberish as the poison surges through his small body. He tries to sprint as far as he can east before the intruding dart can work its course.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 6/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6

Halfling Luck 2/3[/sblock]

[sblock=OMG]Fort Save DC 13 -1 Fort +2 halfling luck: 1D20-1 = [1]-1 = 0
 I forgot to add the +2, but that only makes it a 3.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 3, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"This darkness...magic!"* Brandon looks less than pleased at this turn of events. Hoping to get different results, Brandon casts a different spell, this time on himself. He then looks around to see how far the "darkness" extends.[sblock=ooc]I cast Detect Magic.[/sblock][sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 4/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Light spell (blocked)
-Detect Magic (60-ft cone, 1 minute)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 3, 2014)

"Hmm... Magic you shout?" Karra mumbles. Hoping to make herself visible for Brandon, Karra casts Arcane mark on left forearm, writing a rune for her name on it.


----------



## Aura (Oct 6, 2014)

_*fwip* *fwip*_

Brandon sees nothing but magic as two more darts fly. Thankfully, they find no targets, although Karra could barely make out the sound of one of them passing by her ear. Too close.

Meanwhile Anzaldo's voice can be heard piercing the darkness from the south. "I can see ta sky over by te girls!" he exclaims, trying to relay information to you. However, only moments later he screams in pain and you hear footsteps receding to the south-west, "Tey's onto me, halp halp!"

The mules bray some more, adding to the utter chaos of the scene.

[sblock=Combat]Leira: 3 damage, unconscious
Francis John: carrying crossbow, 1 damage, unconscious
Brandon: carrying dagger, prone, no damage, cover from tent, detect magic round 1
Karra: carrying sword, no damage, Arcane mark

Conditions in effect (currently, whole party): Darkness, Bless (+1 attack, +1 fear will save)

Regardless of which direction Brandon looks, the detect magic will return the result of 'yes', so I'll not require a specification of where the cone is placed this round. Next round the spell will start to return some more specific information (so make sure you tell me where it is being pointed), but it is not until round three of continuing to concentrate on the spell that 'location' of magical sources is included, which would be your useful information. Be advised.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 6, 2014)

As the poison runs through his system, Francis begins to have very vivid, lucid dreams. He sees a parade of sugar-encrusted dolly whoppers dance by his face. Except that his body is twenty times normal size, and the faces of all of his new friends over the last few days are on the dancing desserts. The emaciated heads of Karra, Brandon, Leira, Anna, Anzaldo, Gailin, Charity, Robert, and even old Grog go frittering by his face. The scene so raptures Francis, he claps his hands in utter delight. The sight of Grog the bartender on a sugary treat makes giant Francis start to laugh uncontrollably, which gradually turns into a violent fit of coughing. He looks down at his leg where the dart hit, and to him appears a massive war-axe lodged within his leg. Flying worms begin to gather around the wound, and they fight for the chance to enter his blood. They start to chase him through his blood stream, and he starts to scream. No sound his heard outside his nightmare, as his lifeless bodily shows little to no signs of vitality.



[sblock=Mini Stats]
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
 [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 6, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Images of past sparring matches, training exercises, and the recovery afterward flash through Leira's mind as she slumbers. Then ever more pleasant images of great feasts and endless wine, and being hailed as a champion of the people go through her head. Mounds of treasures, tales of dangerous monsters slain, she's done it all the people cheer. 

[sblock=ooc]

Poison: The best sleep you can get medicine.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving        throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects.        You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw.  You    can    also charge through squares that contain allies. Further,  you  can   add    1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for  your    first    unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 6, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Can I roll perception to maybe guess from what direction that dart came flying past my ear?
Perception for directions: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13


if not ignore that roll (not that it is a good roll anyway)
[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 7, 2014)

[sblock=Darkness Effects]Yes, you can try to perception roll against your enemies in a darkness (or while blinded) to attempt to locate them. However, this is tremendously difficult to do in practice, particularly against a ranged attacker. Successfully beating the enemy's stealth check tells you roughly the direction. Beating the enemy's stealth check by 20 (yikes!)  tells you the square they are in. If you know the direction, you can declare a move, make a guess, and hope you end up next to them and then try reach out and touch them by guessing two squares next to your character you think the enemy may be in. And then, they can just… move… and make you start all over again. For this round, both have stealth checks above 13 so you can't home in on them at all. You just know they are out there. See pages 442 and 443 of Core Rulesbook for details.

PS: Based on Anzaldo's yelling, something may be to the south.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 7, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Just saying I'll have a post this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 7, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"Ugh...this is not going remotely well."* He says in a low voice, mostly to himself.

Hearing Anna collapse, Brandon decides drastic measures must be taken.

Deciding it was time to be less conventional, Brandon focuses yet another spell, this time towards the ground and centered on where he estimates Anna fell down. He figures that would-be kidnappers will lose time dealing with the newly treacherous surface.

If one could see within the darkness, they would see a mass of greasy matter flying by.

[sblock=ooc]I cast Grease (Reflex DC 15) centered on Anna's body. Do you need a dice roll for accuracy?[/sblock][sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 3/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Light spell (smothered by Darkness)
-Detect Magic (60-ft cone, 1 minute)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 8, 2014)

[sblock=Karra]Karra still may act despite the failed perception roll, just doesn't get any information past what is already known.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 8, 2014)

A small pool of saliva begins to collect around the halfling's mouth. Luckily for him, the dream worms that have entered his bloodstream have now morphed into the most seductive mermaids a small person could hope for. Francis and the fish-ladies delightfully have a grand old time swimming around his veins, using the red blood cells as makeshift flotation devices.



[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 8, 2014)

Not able to cope with this situation properly, Karra stumbles to the south carefully based on Anzaldo's yelling.

[sblock="ooc"]Dunno if I need to roll sth, but if I do, feel free to do it to speed things up [/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 9, 2014)

Mid-Turn Update

As Karra moves towards the sound of the ruckus, she finally can 'see' again. Well, it's still pretty dark, but the starlight now illuminates where she stands, giving her new insight on the battle. She is first confronted by a braying Betsy, a mere 5 feet from her position. Behind her, the large black void lies to the Northeast, from which she just emerged. To her west, Anzaldo, is running away and holding his shoulder. Finally, to the east there seems to be some sort of figure standing mostly obscured by the void, with some sort of blade drawn.

[sblock=Karra]Key: Green is Anzaldo. Blue is Karra. Grey Be and Jo are the mules. And grey with a 1 in it is the shadowy figure. E5 (and those like it) is difficult terrain. Bush looking things are various types of undergrowth. F8 is the trunk of a tree. Finally, there is a large rock in P10 which prevents normal movement (you'd have to climb it).

Enemy 1: AC 15, touch AC 12, 50% concealment (1-50 on % die roll)

Karra has used 20' of movement and has 10' more. Since her blade is drawn and the distance is right, she may close and strike figure 1 if she so chooses. However, concealment will apply--the figure is barely visible.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 9, 2014)

"Anyone, follow my voice to get out of the darkness!" Karra shouts, knowing too well that she put herself in danger this way, but she hopes to distract the enemies from her companions. After that she moves towards the enemy.

[sblock="action"]Move to M10 and swing at it

Attack at monster 1 /att/dmg/concealment: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D100 = [60] = 60

So I hit? or is the concealment check one of those where you need to roll low, because we cannot have consistency in the rules?
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 9, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Running through the woods, Leira chased after a majestic deer dodging trees and leaping over rocks. Never seeming to gain any ground as the animal bounded over shrubs and logs easily as Leira struggled to keep pace. Finally it was too much and she lost her balance as she crossed a stream crashing to the rocks below. Damn it, she thought as pain bounded through her side. In the waking world, Leira mumbled quietly in her sleep.


----------



## Aura (Oct 10, 2014)

Judging where she saw motion, Karra slices viciously into the air, and feels the blade stop and a disembodied voice yelp in pain. There is some sound of footsteps, and then moments later a blade slashes out from the darkness, missing Karra by a wide margin. Meanwhile Anzaldo stops and watches the exchange of blows, apparently uncertain on what to do.
[sblock=Combat]You are still unaware of how many attackers you face, who they are, and what their condition is. You are similarly unaware of the exact condition of your companions, although Karra and Brandon have heard each other in the darkness, and Anzaldo is apparently out of the darkness and injured to some degree. So no table of combat stats as per a normal encounter.

To make it clear, I defined concealment as 1-50 on a percentage roll, and so Karra's 60 doesn't result in a miss.

The technical edge of the darkness in Karra's vicinity is defined by squares L9, M9, N10, O10. They give concealment bonuses.

Anything else you need to know, feel free to ask.[/sblock][sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 10, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

A great feast lay out before Leira, huge platters of roast beef and venison, bottles of wine, and all her friends surrounded her. Digging into the sumptuous feast before her, and talking to all her friends from the monastery she couldn't help but feel a nagging feeling that she was forgetting something but she dismissed it as nothing as she downed a bottle of wine. As the feast continued some of the locals from near the monastery engaged in a lively folk dance, that Leira couldn't help but join in. Tossing her cares away she danced with the locals, until a drunken reveler accidentally knocked her to the ground, where she lay staring at the ceiling, noticing her side hurt from the fall.

[sblock=ooc]
Incidentally, I am having too much fun writing these. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
*Leira Olren*
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving         throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning  effects.        You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or  withdraw.  You    can    also charge through squares that contain  allies. Further,  you  can   add    1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on  the damage roll for  your    first    unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession: 
Items not currently in possession: 
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 10, 2014)

Francis dreams about the first real lie he ever told. It was on his 9th birthday. His great grandmother traveled all the way to Roughy River up from South Roughy. Everyone was so excited to see her, and more importantly see what gift she would give. The suspense over her present was justified, because she was known for giving the best presents, a title she earned over many many years. Well the celebration was under way, and it was high time to open gifts. The anticipation built throughout the evening, and now Francis was to open his great-grandmother's present.

He ripped up the paper, and opened the lid on the box. It was the most Cortessa-awful sweater one could imagine. It reminded him of something a dwarf might wear That's right a dwarf! To him, it was simply a piece of rubbish that wasn't fit to wipe his own bottom. He felt dozens of eyes waiting for his reaction, especially the twinkly blue of his great-grandmother's. Without any hesitation, he began lavishing the utmost praise on the sweater, and his great-grandmother.

After his birthday, he simply felt most awful for deceiving everyone. This negativity festered for days, but softened through the weeks. More importantly, he never forgot how easy it was to not tell the truth. Through his formative years, he realized how easily lying came to him, and it was a skill he practiced more often than not. Life became a game, and he was the game master.



[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 11, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Hearing a sudden, foreign cry of pain, Brandon turns towards the source by reflex.

He also cries out : *"Anzaldo! Can you find Francis?"*[sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 3/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Anna's spell (+1 to saving throws)
-Light spell (smothered by Darkness)
-Detect Magic (60-ft cone, 1 minute)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 11, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]can I attack in the direction Karra was attacked from?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 12, 2014)

[sblock=Attacking]I forgot to put an enemy marker in N9. Yes, Karra may attack. Include percentile roll for concealment miss chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 12, 2014)

Having no other idea Karra swings at the foe in the darkness.

[sblock="rolls"]
Attack the Darkness: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D100 = [89] = 89

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 13, 2014)

There is yelling in a tongue that nobody conscious can understand and, shortly thereafter, the darkness moves, enveloping Karra fully. Almost immediately after, Karra feels a rather sharp sting as a blade finds her side and digs in. Meanwhile she hears footfalls in front and to the left of her as she was facing her opponent before she was unable to see again.

Brandon calls out to Anzaldo, who screams back, "Na, I canna see te lil sit!" There is a moment between his response and what follows, "Oh, gawds, the darkness moves!"

[sblock=Combat]Everyone is in darkness again (no map supplied). Karra is wounded for 3 points of damage (no save required).[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 13, 2014)

The halfling's vivid dreams continue, as now Francis finds himself on western shore where Roughy River meets the sea. He is peacefully content as he watches the sunset over the ocean horizon. As the star meets the water, an iridescent rainbow of color washes over the sea and sky. Filled with an unfulfilled sense of longing and desire, he lets the waves calmly wash over his feet. Life is good.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 14, 2014)

"Lets hope this works." Karra thinks to herself. She takes a short step back away from the attacker, spreading her arms towards the attacker and the source of footsteps and mumbles some words. If one could see, they would see a vivd cone of clashing colors coming from Karra's hands.

[sblock="action"]argh in the middle of writing this, i realized that my plan isnt possible in pathfinder -_-

so 5-foot step and casting color spray (Will save DC 15) in the direction of the attacker and possible other creatures.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
[-]Color Spray[/-], Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 14, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Fire. Fire rained from the sky across the plains as Leira watched from a cave. Flames and smoke billowed across the grasslands, as she felt the heat against her face. She retreated deeper into the cave to get away from the cave until she reached a pool of water illuminated by some lichen. She washed her face, and sat down next to the cool water. Her stomach rumbled, and she realized she hadn't eaten in what seemed like hours. Great she thought, stuck in a cave with no food.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 14, 2014)

Floating. The halfling's disembodied head is floating across the sea. Instead of water, it is a swirly, foamy ocean of the finest brew he has ever tasted. He consumes.
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 14, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon tries to focus on the shouting, hoping it will help him find the source of this darkness.

[sblock=Perception check]Listen check to hear where the shouting comes from: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16
[/sblock][sblock=ooc]So, uh...is it OK to take a lifeline? Half the team is down and we can't really check out the battlefield unless we want to end up unconscious.[/sblock][sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 3/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Anna's spell (+1 to saving throws)
-Light spell (smothered by Darkness)
-Detect Magic (60-ft cone, 1 minute)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 14, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]damn here I am having to deal with this annoying darkness and you two have the most fun. I wish I was knocked out...



[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Well, come to the dark side! Maybe they'll just capture us, and not kill us. Or just run away. That's what Francis tried to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 15, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

[sblock=ooc]
Ha! I can't help it, my first reaction was I wonder what that wa? Thunk! Got to try and amuse you all somehow! ^.^ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=Redacted]I forgot to edit this post, and accidentally created a new one instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 16, 2014)

Stepping precariously (and having to make adjustment for the presence of one of the mules) Karra summons her magic and casts a spray of color into the darkness. Although she cannot see it, she thinks the spell happened. Felt like it always did, anyway.

Meanwhile, Brandon listens for the sounds of the shouting. Unable to get his bearings, he suspects the sources are in the same direction as the Grease spell he previously completed, perhaps more distant. Before he can get a better estimate, the shouting ends, only to be replaced by the sound of spell casting, most likely Karra, but he cannot be sure. Some of the voices in the darkness were distinctly female.

[sblock=Combat]Everyone conscious is still in the darkness. Nobody noticed any attacks made on them--certainly there was no damage dealt. Still no map for blind bats. 

DM Note: I didn't find specific ruling on how to handle AOE into the darkness, so I fudged it. If it turns out I was a little non-standard, I'll correct it next time around.

PS: Brandon and Karra may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 16, 2014)

Knowing the mules presence next to her, Karra tries to carefully step out of the darkness.

[sblock="action"]move action towards south west.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 16, 2014)

The halfling's dreams become more abstract in nature. His head now complete with body, he finds himself lying on top of a green hill. Bathing in that kind of sun only produced after a quick passing rain shower, he sees a rainbow on a faraway hill. The odd thing about this rainbow, is that it begins to move, and move directly at him. The swaths of color eventually slide over to where he lay, and the beams of color arc in the sky. The multitude of hues penetrate his body, each particle of his essence dying one thousand times. After an eternity of light waves, Francis has simply forgot who he is and the indescribable sensation of merging with the rainbow overwhelms his sense of everything.
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 16, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon decides to cast another spell on himself, then concentrates his sight towards the voice he heard coming from the direction of his last Grease spell.

[sblock=ooc]Crap, I didn't realize it was a concentration spell...so that's where 5e got the idea X(. I cast Detect magic again.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 17, 2014)

[sblock=Brandon]I'm not sure what you're meaning to do here. Are you referring to Detect Magic? If so, it's worth noting it ended when you cast Grease, as it requires concentration to keep it going. Thus, it would have to be recast. Or do you mean something else? Feel free to clarify or, if you wish, reassign your action.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 17, 2014)

Francis John's dreams continue, but this time in an aural nature. As the beams of rainbow light pierce his existence, they begin to dance around. They move in tempo and with the perfect rhythm of an amalgam of all of the songs he remembers from childhood. If one could see his unconscious body, they would see a smile on his sleeping face.
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 20, 2014)

Silence. Absolute silence envelops the essence of the poor knocked out halfling.

Crickets.
[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 21, 2014)

Brandon casts another spell, and it springs to life, filling his mind with positive detection as he works to focus it down into something usable. To his left (his tent flap was facing the fire, as he remembers) he hears some sort of motion.

Karra bumps into the mules and uses a little feeling around to be able to tell heads from tails, and steps out of the darkness, riling them up a bit in the process but luckily no kicking or biting results. The worst thing that happened was a rather heavy snort in her ear. She immediately spots Anzaldo, who has moved in to try and calm them from some unseen agitation. He pats Betsy on the back and whispers soothing words, his other arm dangling due to his seeping wound.

Despite the mules' noise, Karra things she hears movement to the northeast--right through the darkness.

[sblock=Combat]No new attacks or damage is noticed. Anzaldo is noticeably wounded from his initial run-in with an enemy, but it appears to be the same wound.

Your actions. Please remember to include your character stat blocks--you're making me go look things up the hard way. 

PS: Oops, I didn't see Brandon clarified his action on Friday, so I waited a couple extra days unnecessarily. To my unconscious players, apologies, the waiting is worst for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 21, 2014)

"Anzaldo are you okay? That wound looks nasty. Someone. Hmm...." She stops for a split second mid sentence "With that I mean not me, as I am not capable of that, should look after that wound."

Karra starts murmuring and doing some hand gestures. Then a rune manifests itself on Anzaldo's healthy arm.

"I cast that mark on your arm so that Brandon could find you. Hope he is alive. Oh and the mark just vanishes over time.... eventually."

[sblock="action"]cast arcane mark on Anzaldo as a rune for his name.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 10/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
[-]Color Spray[/-], Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 21, 2014)

From the blackness, Francis imagines a million and one twinkling stars in the sky, a million and one miles away. Slowly, the begin accelerating towards his hapless body. In an instant singularity is reached as the all come crashing down around him with the violence of a million and one suns.

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 21, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

There was a buzzing sound in Leira's ear as she looked out over the plains sitting cross legged. She looked about but couldn't see the source. The buzzing grew louder, more insistent. The sky grew dark, and darker still as a cloud of locusts descended from the sky. Leira ran as fast as her legs could carry her, swatting locuts from her clothes, but the swarm over took her as she dove behind some boulders for cover. As the swarm began to strip flesh from bone, she mercifully blacked out.

[sblock=ooc]
waiting isn't so bad, I'm just rooting for our team!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect: Asleep
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 23, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon continues to concentrate on his detection.[sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 3/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Anna's spell (+1 to saving throws)
-Light spell (smothered by Darkness)
-Detect Magic (60-ft cone, 1 minute)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 24, 2014)

Silence falls across the darkened battlefield, with Brandon and Karra diligently sensing for their enemies. However, no magic nor natural senses locate any attacker. Mere moments later, the darkness virtually dissolves into starlight and the natural sounds of the nearby forest to the east become more apparent. Anzaldo gasps in pain as the post-battle adrenaline rush wears off and the seriousness of his wound is felt, but says nothing to break up the odd serenity of the scene.

Surveying the scene, two things become apparent: First, there is a prone form about 15 feet southeast of the campfire location. And second, the alchemical remedies, carried on one of the mules during the day, is obviously missing.

[sblock=Post-Combat]The prone form is neither a player character nor any friendly NPC. Anna and Francis are basically in the same location as where they started: right at their bedrolls. Leira is a little northeast of the campfire. All three are still unconscious. Although we are not round by round, the clock is ticking in how you conduct yourselves and I will be marking off time as you take actions.

Speaking of which, Leira and Francis each get another saving throw vs the sleep poison, DC 13, to break the effect. (Leira's actually happens first--right as the darkness fades, and Francis' two rounds later.) And, your damage accrued is:
Leira: 3 hp (one dart)
Karra: 3 hp (one melee stab)
Francis: 1 hp (one dart)
Anzaldo: 6 hp (one melee stab)
Anna: 7 hp (two darts)

It's your actions.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 24, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon is less than pleased as he comes out to assess the damage. Though he is somewhat relieved that Anna is still here, he is still frustrated at all the casualties. *"This is such a disaster...I don't even know where to start!"*.

After noticing the "lightened mule, his frustration moves to anger. *"For the love of...this is one disaster after another!"*. He frantically searches for any clues around the mule.

[sblock=ooc]I use Perception to search for something, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 24, 2014)

Seeing the others lay on the ground, Karra rushes to Anna, hoping she is just unconscious. Arriving there, she tries to wake her up so that she may help take care of the wounded Anzaldo.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 24, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halflling Prince*

The halfling snores like royalty.


[sblock=Fortitude Check = 3 (yeah, I know)]Fortitude -1 plus halfling luck +2 2/3 times: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 7/7
CMB: 0 CMD: 13
Fort: -1 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Bluff: +13
Armed: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
Adaptable Luck 1/3[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 24, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira continues to sleep fitfully on the ground.

[sblock=Fortitude Save, 5. Good night world]
Fortitude Save vs Poison: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none

[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 24, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Right guys, get all your bad rolls out of your system [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 25, 2014)

The poison continues to prove itself effective as Anna, Francis and Leira continue their drug induced slumber. Karra tries vainly to shake the priestess awake, but the drug's hold is too powerful. It rapidly becomes apparent that it may look as if they are sleeping, but barring any external action, the reality is worse. However, hope remains as it is obvious Anna is clearly still living.

To the southeast, the figure on the ground begins moving--slowly and with much labor. An attempt is made to stand, but fails, resulting in crumpling back to the ground.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 26, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Not able to find any hints at the moment, Brandon turns his attention to the waking figure. As he walks closer, he declares : *"I hope you are not planning on going anywhere at the moment. We have *very* important questions to ask of you. Your staying *still* will be quite appreciated."*

With those last words, he throws a glare that promises ill consequences.

[sblock=Intimidation roll]Intimidation roll vs prone figure: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 27, 2014)

Seeing Brandon handling the situation with the creature perfectly fine, Karra tries to awaken the others that were hired to protect Anna.


----------



## Aura (Oct 27, 2014)

Brandon approaches the downed figure and begins to notice details. It's a young woman, elven stock, with skin as black as the night itself. A rapier lays at her feet, and a very small crossbow hangs from her belt. When he makes his demands, she lifts her head in a sluggish way and looks up at him, white eyes struggling to stay open. With one arm she attempts to sit up and the other hand she clasps her side, blood is leaking out from under her leather curiass. She seems startled by the boisterous man and bolts, although she doesn't make it very far. Within five steps, she collapses again.

Meanwhile, Karra is having little to no luck with any of her comrades. It seems they are as bad off as Anna. It would take some sort of intervention to rouse either of them--shaking and talking loudly does not seem to do it.

[sblock=Stuff]The elf made it about 2 squares closer to the forest before collapsing again.

The two most obvious things that would shorten how long your friends remain asleep are magic and alchemical remedies.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 28, 2014)

"This leads to nothing..." Karra says disappointed. She then walks over to Anzaldo. "I am sorry Anzaldo, but it seems our companion's sleep is very heavy. I cannot wake them up. So instead of the professional help of Anna, I have to give you first aid. I am sorry that I didn't tend to your wound in the get go." Karra apologizes and tries her hand at taking care of Anzaldo's wound.

[sblock="heal check"]
had to use invisible castle as coyote didn't work for me.

1d20+1=15
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Oct 28, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]
A small spider crawls into the mess of hair on the halfling's head, and quickly determines the bushy locks are not suitable for a new home.


----------



## Anastrace (Oct 28, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

With a start Leira realizes she is awake, but the world looks different. A virtual plane of darkness in all directions. She starts walking in one direction, but can't tell if she is making progress. Frustrated she tries another direction, but still can't tell. Annoyed, she sits back down and closes her eyes to think. 

In the waking world, Leira lies motionless in the dirt in an undignified pose where she fell. 

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]


Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Oct 28, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Before the Elven woman can even try to get up again, Brandon casts another spell of Grease at the floor where she lays. As he moves closer, he says :

*"Now, as I was saying. Who stole from us and where are they going?"

*[sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Anna's spell (+1 to saving throws)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2014)

[section]
Anzaldo

The old man seems appreciative of Karra's tending his shoulder, although it doesn't prevent him from flinching and letting out a small yelp in pain as Karra goes through the rigors of cleaning the wound. "Itta be a'right, lassie. I saw you was busy wit te fight. Ow… smarts…" Thanks to the starlight and Karra's elven ancestors, she can easily see well enough to provide sufficient first aid.[/section]

Meanwhile, Brandon is not having as much success. Despite his demands, the dark elf remains on the ground, not moving or otherwise responding to him. He notices her grip on her side, covering the combat wound, has since relaxed.


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 29, 2014)

"So you are patched up. Sit by the others and keep an eye out for them, please?" Karra addresses Anzaldo after finishing the bandage.

She then walks over to Brandon to help him with the foe. "I tended to everyone as best as I could. Hmm.... Any information you got out of the Drow?" She asks.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 29, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"Sadly, no."* Brandon responds as he shakes his head. *"Either she's staying tight-lipped to protect someone or she doesn't understand a word I've said..."*

Brandon studies the elf's expression intently, looking for some sort of hint as to her perception of the situation.

[sblock=Sense Motive]Sense Motive vs. dark Elf: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
[/sblock][sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Anna's spell (+1 to saving throws)
-Light spell
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 29, 2014)

"Let me give it a try." Karra says turning to the drow and ask her in the elven tongue "_Tell me, what were you and the others after? Or are you just petty thieves?_"

[sblock="ooc"]I use italics to symbolize Elvish.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2014)

Upon closer inspection, Brandon and Karra both come to the same conclusion--the elf is unconscious and, with her hand having fallen away from her wound, presently bleeding to death. Already she has started to stain the ground where she has fallen.

Anzaldo watches on from the campfire, seemingly content for the moment.

[sblock=ooc]Remember, although there is good starlight, Brandon doesn't see as well as he does during the day. (The description I gave was written to reflect less-than-optimum conditions for him.) However, when he began to examine her more closely, the drow's situation became apparent.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 30, 2014)

"Hmm.... maybe we should stop her from bleeding out." Karra suggests without making any signs of actually doing it herself.


----------



## epicbob (Nov 1, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"Sadly, I'm not an expert when it comes to healing and medicine..."* Brandon says with a helpless shrug.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 1, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]
Francis continues to dream, this time about Anzaldo and his two mules. Only this time Francis is the mule driver, furisouly whipping and verbally berating his two Anzaldos.


----------



## Aura (Nov 1, 2014)

Anzaldo
The old man listens to Karra and Brandon's exchange before speaking up, "If tat's te case ten let's worry fer our own… I seen te priestess stocking her supply from te stolen stuff…" Anzaldo pauses, thinking before continuing, "Mebbe sometin in ter help te sleeping folks." With his good arm, he gestures to the priestess' bag, laying close to her on the ground.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 1, 2014)

"Thanks Anzaldo." Karra says and walks over to the priestess' supplies looking for something to wake up the sleeping ones.


----------



## Aura (Nov 2, 2014)

Karra searches through Anna's bag in search for something that might help. As Anzaldo noted, there are a number of vials with some sort of liquid in them. Further, the vials come in a wide variety of shapes. She notes a few of them, all pentagonal in nature, and labeled 'Antitoxin.' Perhaps they might be of some use.

[sblock=Other Alchemical Remedies]There are other things as well, but I am putting the emphasis on what Karra seems to be looking for. If something else is being sought, feel free to mention it.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 2, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Nah just looking for something to wake the guys up. I assume those with the label "anti toxin" are looking all the same? Like the liquids are same color, viscosity etc? If so the following actions (see below) will take place (for speed sake). If not I will edit it out.[/sblock]

Finding some promising vials, Karra walks over to the unconscious. "Hmmm...." she ponders. After a moment she decides to give the first anti toxin to Leira to see if it works and doesn't make the situation worse.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 4, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

The halfling's leg begins to twitch, and then it doesn't.


----------



## Aura (Nov 5, 2014)

Karra administers the medicine to Leira. Force feeding is no fun and there is something less-than-dignified about it, but it can be done. Within a few moments of the Antitoxin being given to her, Leira begins to stir…

[sblock=Antitoxin]Alright, another save for Leira, this time at +5. And yes, there is enough antitoxin for Francis and Brandon as well, if anyone was wondering. So assume that in your nests posts and we'll get back to the adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 5, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira's eyes flutter and for a second it seems like she won't wake up, but drowsily she comes to. "Wha..What happened? I remember hearing a shot, a pain in my side and now waking up here in the dirt." She sees the elf over a little ways away. "Is that our attacker?"

[sblock=Fortitude Save, 12, Missed it by thaaaaaaat much]
Fortitude Save vs Poison, +5 Alchemical Bonus: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12


Oh goddess this is embarrassing. lol

[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 5, 2014)

[sblock=Missed Saving Throw]A missed save will result in waking up, but with a bad case of drowsiness. Treat it as Sickened for the duration the poison should have run. I should have stated this directly, but instead only inferred it by stating Leira was stirring even before the roll was made.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 5, 2014)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Missed Saving Throw]A missed save will result in waking up, but with a bad case of drowsiness. Treat it as Sickened for the duration the poison should have run. I should have stated this directly, but instead only inferred it by stating Leira was stirring even before the roll was made.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]

I'll edit that to reflect it then, because oh man I was so tired of rolling poorly on saves. hah!

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 5, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

[sblock=Fortitude Roll 24]Fortitude DC 13 -1 + 5: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
[/sblock]

After being administered the medicine, Francis John III jumps right up to his feet. His face is beet red, and he has the wildest of looks in his eye. Oblivious to his surroundings, he spins around once or twice and then begins to projectile vomit in a northernly direction. *"Begad's sake.... GROG! What the hell was in that drink?!"* Realizing that it is still quite dark, and he has no idea where he is, he sits back down for a moment. _Not the first time I've been in this situation. I hope she leaves early in the morning, I can only imagine what she must look like this time. Must have been those damned banshee bites. I'll be cursed if I eat them ever again (but I said that last time too...)._ He riffles his hand through his bushy hair in hopes of shaking off the dust, and it eventually finds its way down to the dart still in his neck. He pulls it out, and within moments his alert level surely rises. *"What the devil is this?! A dart? A DART?!"*

Francis remembers what actually happened, where he might be, and who is with. *"Who was on watch? WHO WAS ON WATCH?! WHY IS THEIR A DART IN MY BLASPHEMOUS NECK?!?"* He draws himself up to the mightiest height he can manage, and angrily folds his arms waiting for answers.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 5, 2014)

"Calm down... Hmmm... Francis. We were attacked by drow. They stole some of our supplies. Maybe Lady Anna can see what is missing... Hmmm... not _see_ see but you know... look... wait _check_ what was taken." Karra stumbles over her words and then proceeds to force feed the last anti toxin to Anna.


----------



## epicbob (Nov 5, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

Hearing the Halfling's rant, Brandon replies : *"Whoever attacked us, they were extremely well organized. Half of our group was drugged with those darts in the first seconds. After that, they covered the entire area with a magical darkness."*

With obvious frustration, he continues : *"By the time we got our wits together to start fighting back, they already had everything they needed and ran away!"*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 5, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

The feisty fellow furiously begins to go through his backpack to make sure all of _his _belongings are still there. *"The drow eh? What a bunch of nocturnal nancies. Maybe we should call it a day, and just head back to Venza. Chalk this one up a wash."*


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 5, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Francis, I was on watch but the attack happened so fast I didn't even get a warning out. I got shot with one of those poisoned arrows" she points to her side, "and before I could even say, we're under...I was out." She shakes her head. "It's pretty embarrassing, my first chance for real combat, and I spend it face down in the dirt. I don't think we should just pack it in though. Whatever this was, I think they aimed to stop Lady Anna. In my mind, that means we have to keep going. For her sake, and our reputation."

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 5, 2014)

"Don't fret about it Leira. Even if you weren't lying on the ground snoring, in that magical darkness your combat prowess would have done little." Karra says to lighten up the mood. 
"I clashed swords with one, I assume it is that one lying on the ground. But most of the time I was hoping to lure the darkness away from the camp and make sure that Brandon, if he was still alive, could find me and Anzaldo by searching for magic." Karra points at the arcane rune on her forearm. 

"Next fight, you can be in the midst of battle while Brandon, Anzaldo and I take a nice nap." Karra says in a cheerful tone.

[sblock="ooc"]note: when Karra says mean stuff, she isn't rude, she doesn't mean to offend people. Just poor word choices on her part[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 5, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira laughs, "Yeah, I guess I owe you that much don't I? So is that person talkative at all? And how is Lady Anna?" she says with a worried expression.

[sblock=ooc]
No worries, Leira is just nervous and self conscious. She knows you aren't serious, but she still has to prove her worth to you all.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 5, 2014)

"The drow should be dead by now. Bled out. Or close to it." Karra says apathetically.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 5, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Hmm, I'm going to check on it. Maybe find some information on body, or bind her wounds and her and someone interrogate her. We can still put her to the sword if she tries to get away. Unarmed and bound she shouldn't pose any threat." Leira moves over to check on the drow.


----------



## Aura (Nov 6, 2014)

A couple of quick doses of antitoxin later, Francis and Anna are both awake and well. Leira seems to be the only one suffering from ongoing symptoms of the drug, her senses dulled, reflexes slowed, and words a little slurred.
[section]
Anna Kallira

Anna spends a bit of time getting her bearing as the others talk, patting the ground and verifying the story to herself. She scoots to where the shipment of alchemical remedies was and nods, then finally gets up. She doesn't look exactly pleased.

"Whoever it was, didn't drag the shipment off. There is no damage to the ground leading away from the medicines. So that took at least two people. Add in the one you defeated, and that is at least three. Maybe more." She thinks a moment. "How'd they know…." Shaking her head, she taps her way closer towards Leira as Leira checks the body of the fallen.
[/section]
[sblock=The Drow]By the time Leira arrives, the Drow has bled quite a bit, but is, in fact, alive. She does not technically need a bind wounds check because she naturally stabilized somewhere in the bleed out process.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Shipment]The shipment has been loaded onto and lifted off one of the mules each morning and night by two people, usually Anzaldo asks someone to help him. Same with the supplies, although they have not been stolen.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 6, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis angrily clomps over towards the fallen dark elf. He rolls the body over onto its back, and matter of factly sits on its chest, facing the elf's head. He begins to sternly and repeatedly slap the elf in the face. _SLAP!_ *"Wake up you bloody bastard! I'd like to have words with you!"* _SLAP!_ *"Wake up you, you hear?!"* _SLAP!_


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 6, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Lady Anna please be careful, we don't know if the others will come back and you are hurt already." Leira thinks for a second, pondering how best to restrain the elf since she didn't think to buy any rope. "Ah well, the old ways are the best ways." Leira maneuvers herself into a sitting chokehold on the elf, holding her head back. "Now talk damn it, or I'll choke the life right out of you!"

[sblock=ooc]
I don't know if you need any cmb checks for grappling/pinning since's she's pretty much helpless? let me know if you do
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]
Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Leira, I thought I was on top of the elf slapping him around? [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 6, 2014)

[sblock=The Drow]I realize you're all unhappy with your enemy and all, but she's still VERY unconscious.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 6, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]No anti toxin for her [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 7, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

If there is one thing that Francis John hates, is the feeling of not being the one in control. When confronted with these situations, is when his truly vindictive nature reveals itself.

He begins to have a conversation with the unconscious elf. *"So you think you can shoot me and my friends while I'm sleeping? I DON'T THINK SO!"* He grabs one of her hands in his, and calmly snaps the thumb back until everyone can hear the bone pop. *"THAT'S FOR ME!"* He repeats the process on the hand, without flinching for a bit. *"THAT'S FOR LEIRA!"* He stands up, and then spits in her eye. *"AND THAT'S FOR ANNA!"* He walks back to his sleeping bag, and quietly speaks to the group. *"Don't wake me up until the morning. The lesson here is you DON'T mess with Francis John III. Good night all."* He promptly goes back to sleep.

[sblock=OOC]The goal here is to break both thumbs without causing any lethal damage, if that's possible. Chaotic neutral characters are the best![/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 7, 2014)

Karra walks over to Brandon and whispers to him "First the drow now a psychotic Halfing, how did we anger the gods to deserve this?"


----------



## epicbob (Nov 8, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"All I know is that our would-be captive will not feel comfortable once she wakes up. At least he's on our side."* Brandon says with a shrug.


----------



## Aura (Nov 8, 2014)

[section]Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anzaldo
[/section]

The priestess flinches at each of the gruesome cracking sounds, standing in near shock as Francis walks by and tries to get back to sleep. After the short exchange between Karra and Brandon, she manages to get out, "What just happened?"

Still holding the arm of his wounded shoulder, Anzaldo speaks softly, "I tink he broke the dark one's tubs."

Anna brow furrows and she holds out her left arm. "Take me to this… drow," she demands of Anzaldo, who complies with due haste, taking her by the arm and heading to the comotose drow. Halfway to the fallen enemy, Anna turns her head towards him, "You're wounded… why did you not say so?"

"Itta be fine fer now," the teamster retorts.

Anna says nothing more on the subject, but merely nods. Upon arriving at the fallen drow's location, Anna kneels and reaches out to touch her. Almost immediately, she casts a spell. No effect can be seen, but Anna elaborates, "That should keep her for now. Gather around, everyone." Without waiting for a response, Anna takes the drow's hand and surveys the damage by touch.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 8, 2014)

Karra walk over to Anna but makes sure to stand as far away from the crazy Halfing as possible without making it obvious.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 8, 2014)

<<<snores>>>


----------



## Aura (Nov 9, 2014)

[sblock=FrancisJohn]The rest of the scene is probably going to conclude before you get to a full sleep, so if you end up desiring to react to anything that can be heard, feel free.
Well, barring any more poison darts. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 9, 2014)

Unable to sleep, the halfling staggers over to the group and sits cross legged, with a wild sleepless look in his eyes.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 9, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] If situations like this happen again when my halfling is off being stupid, don't feel like you have to wait for me/him to continue the story. He can either miss out on what's happenings or you can take control of him to keep the pace going. He won't mind  [/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 10, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira moves in closer to Anna, doing her best to keep a close eye on her feeling guilt over being knocked out previously.


----------



## Aura (Nov 11, 2014)

Anna Kallira
With a surprisingly pragmatic approach to tending to the wounded, Priestess Anna takes each of the dark elf's hands and forcibly pops the thumbs into a semblance of 'straight'. The sound is as stomach churning as it was the first time around, for those that are sensitive to such things, anyway.

The Cortesian cleric then takes hold of the stylized sun symbol around her neck and issues a muttered prayer. It is as if there is a light flash of the symbol itself, and a wave of energy spreads through the camp, healing everyone present. Although the Dunn Wright hires are all better, Anzaldo and are both still injured, and the Drow has yet to move. "Not enough," she mutters, then pauses. "Oh, someone might want to do things like take the last of her weapons or hold her down or something. I guess that would be a good idea."

[sblock=Healing]It's enough for any of the PC's to be fully healed, so you can all mark yourselves fine. Both the friendly NPCs show marked improvement, but the Drow is still completely out.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 11, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Responding as only a scorned schoolboy could, Francis rebukes Anna, *"What'd you do that for? I broke them for a reason. So I guess we wait until our new prisoner wakes up? If we play good guard/bad guard, I call bad guard."* He turns his attention to Anzaldo. *"I thought you said their were kobolds in these parts. What the devil are the drow doing here?"*

[sblock=Sense Motive = 19]Check overall intentions of Anzaldo: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 12, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Patting down the prisoner, Anna locates a dagger and tosses it aside. Upon hearing the Francis' comments concerning the thumb breaking situation, she stops and sighs. Speaking in an uncharacteristically even tone, she explains, "I found what you did to be surprising in its sheer brutality. To hear you bring it up again, as if it was acceptable, is highly disappointing. Please refrain from such courses of action while under my employ."

The sounds of the nearby forest can be heard once again, for the first time since the end of the battle. Anzaldo chooses not to speak at this particular moment.

[sblock=Sense Motive]Only the most obvious things are discernible concerning Anzaldo: He's still in a fair amount of physical pain from his wound (albeit partially healed), and the exchange between Francis and Anna has made him rather uncomfortable.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 12, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]back in action. Recovered from food poisoning[/sblock]

"There could still be Kobolds around these parts." Karra addresses the halfling. "Also I second Anna's motion of further torture. Hmm... even if it's a drow."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 12, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis rolls his eyes towards the one who cannot roll her own. With contrived contrition in his voice, he replies *"Sorry Lady Anna. I'll play nice from here on out, even with those who have evil intentions. Don't judge me too harshly, because I am only a mere self-preservationist at best."* Out of ideas, he unpacks his leaf box from his belongings, crushes some plant into his most prized possession, and enjoys the simple comfort of his pipe. Small, wispy smoke-rings rise and then vanish into the night sky as he ruminates on the recent turn of events. _Ha! What a bunch of nambies. Good thing we are out in the west, because in some of the baronies, my actions would be considered as merciful as a saint.

[sblock=OOC]What year is it?[/sblock]
_


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 12, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira shifts uncomfortably, in the tense situation. "Well what now? Shall we bind her up, and sleep off the rest of the night?" Leira asks somewhat tersely. Not sure what the halfling did that was so wrong. I'll have to ask my masters next time I see them. Leira thought to herself.


----------



## epicbob (Nov 12, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"If we bind her, we need to make sure she is tied properly. Considering what I've seen tonight, I wouldn't put it past them to be skilled at escaping such restraints."*

As he looks at Leira and Karra, he adds : *"Can one of you search her for tools or weapons?"*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 13, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis mutters to himself, *"Be a lot harder to escape without her thumbs, wouldn't it."*


----------



## Aura (Nov 13, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Finishing her search of the Drow, Priestess Anna speaks in a slow, measured canter. "If we wait until morning, it is more likely we will lose the shipment," she begins, leaning back, having found no further weapons or tools of concern. "There will be rope with the tents in the supplies. Somebody bring some and let's secure her before waking her. We will question her, then determine a best course of action."
[sblock=Drow Stuff]All told, Anna found a dagger, a hand crossbow and a handful of gold and silver coins. Laying on the ground a few feet away is her rapier. Hand crossbows, particularly, are quite rare and worth quite a bit of money.[/sblock]
[sblock=Year]I've never seen any reference to the year. Time passes in a 3:1 ratio against the real world.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 13, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Running over to get some rope, Leira quickly binds up their captive. "Shall we wake her then? I apologize, someone else will have to lead the questioning. I don't speak her language. I'm guessing though, sleep is out of the question. Good thing I managed some while you all were fighting."she says with a laugh, that seems kind of forced.


----------



## Aura (Nov 14, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Anna nods in response to Leira's offer, and the dark elf is soon bound. With prisoner totally helpless, Anna concentrates once more, channeling the energy of Cortesia. Wounds on the hired help healed the first time around, only Anna, Anzaldo and the prisoner benefit from the life-giving energy.

As Anzaldo gingerly tests his shoulder to make sure he is well, the dark elf's eyes slowly open--all white and pupil-less. She heaves a sigh a couple moments after.

For her part, Anna then scoots back from the prisoner and, with a hand gesture, ushers in whomever would like to ask some questions.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 14, 2014)

Karra not knowing if anyone else in this group speaks elvish takes the initiative to ask the first question in elvish "_Do you speak any other language than elven? That would make this much easier. Also if you cooperate. That would make it much easier for you. It turns out, sadly, we have a psychotic Halfling in our group._"


----------



## Aura (Nov 15, 2014)

The dark elf turns her head left and right, trying to get her bearings and Karra speaks to her in the elven tongue. She squirms a little, but not overly so, apparently gauging the effectiveness of her bonds. When Karra finishes, the prisoner takes a deep breath and responds, her elven words quiet and breath shallow, _"No human tongue… this is fine as is. So… what do you wish to know and,"_ she pauses, thinking, _"what do I have to gain by telling you?"_


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 15, 2014)

Karra sighs dissapointed "_I don't know what you have to gain, I have to talk to the group about that. But if you cooperate, you definitively save yourself from that... halfling._" she pause for a second then translates for the group. After that she turns back to the drow "_How come that a group of Drows are stealing from Travelers above ground?_"


----------



## Aura (Nov 16, 2014)

The dark elf turns her head to look at the group, then back towards Karra. That's the way it seemed, anyway, as she has no pupils to betray where she is looking precisely. _"He didn't seem very dangerous,"_ she begins in her richly accented version of the elven tongue, _"went down like a leaf. Are you just trying to scare me?"_ She lets the question hang for just a moment before continuing, _"No matter. Now that I understand what you want, I am willing to tell you what you need to know, if… you let me go in peace with my gear. I'll be alone in the wild and will need it."_


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 16, 2014)

"_You were lucky that you were unconscious. It was really disturbing what he did to you. Thankfully we have a priestess among us._" Karra says then shudders with the thought of it. She once again turns to the group and translates the drow's demands. Leaving the decision to the group if we let the drow go.


----------



## epicbob (Nov 16, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"If she's not afraid of Francis, perhaps she'll remember my face. As for letting her go, she should at least share her knowledge, first. I'll try to perceive if she's telling the truth."*


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 17, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Fed up with the language barrier, Francis goes and sits cross-legged on the abdomen of the drow. He looks her square in the eye, and begins to quietly growl at her.

[sblock=Intimidation Check = 22]Intimidation Roll +3 = +7 - 4 size difference: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 17, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Even Leira is slightly taken aback at the ferocity of Francis intimidating tactics, and waits to see what the captive will do.


----------



## Aura (Nov 17, 2014)

Francis compresses the chest of the drow, making it immediately difficult for her to breathe and eliciting a sudden scream of obvious pain. She struggles under his weight but is unable to shake him. _"Stop it, stop it!"_ she finally gets out (still in the elven tongue) with much effort.

[section]Anna Kallira
A look of shock goes over the priestess' face as she listens to the events. "What is happening?" she asks in a raised tone that is as much a demand as it is a question.[/section]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 17, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

[sblock=Bluff = 32]Bluff against Anna, not sure if its needed.: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32
[/sblock]

Francis quietly gets up off the drow, and speaks to Anna as innocently as possible. *"Our new friend got really excited in trying to tell Karra where the stolen goods are. That's all."*


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 17, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira clears her throat uncomfortably. Obviously upset at lying openly to Anna. "Ah yes, she was excited," she paused, staring icily at Francis, "but I don't think she'll be that excited again, will she Francis?" She looked over at Francis.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 17, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Content that any and all messages that he generously has sent have been warmly received, Francis courteously smiles and and meagerly offers, *"I certainly wouldn't think so."*


----------



## Aura (Nov 18, 2014)

Anzaldo
The mule driver speaks up, interjecting into Francis' and Leira's exchange. "Well tat's not what I saw, Anna. Te lil guy sat in te crow's chest, puttin his weight on er, and growled. Ten she screamed in pain. Rite, Leira?" He looks at the monk with an undisclosed scowl on his face

For her part, Anna doesn't take a definitive side either way in the disagreement.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 18, 2014)

"Yes Francis, please refrain from such actions from now on. I think the drow will cooperate now." Karra says hastily. She turns back to the drow "_That was the psychotic Halfling I was talking about. Hmmm... sorry about this rude interruption. Can we come back to the answering questions part? Why are a band of Drow on the surface robbing travelers and where did your companions bring the robbed goods? Cause we need them back._"


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 18, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis John III, the self-proclaimed halfling prince, struts on over to Anzaldo and whispers to Anzaldo, *"no more leaf for you!"*, in a brash hushed tone.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 18, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira looks a bit hesitant before answering, looking between Francis (who still looked quite intimidating despite his stature), and Anzaldo before answering. "Yes..yes sir. That's right. He won't be doing it again though, or I'll wrestle him to the ground myself."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 18, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis grimaces as he now turns to Leira, and raises his hand across his body and feigns backhanding her across the face. His intentions are made clear however, when he starts chuckling at her, indicating he truly isn't mad. *"No one ever survived in the wilderness by being nice."*


----------



## Aura (Nov 19, 2014)

Anzaldo nods to Leira after her confirmation of the way he saw things unfold. It looks as if he was going to say something, but stops as Karra starts speaking with the captive once more.

For her part, the drow has rolled onto her good side and curled up a bit on the ground, fighting off the pain. Her large white eyes are clamped closed and she breathes heavily. Karra is not even sure how much of what she said actually registered. Instead, the drow summons enough presence of mind to ask, _"The deal… yes or no?"_

Anna steps towards Karra as the exchange continues, obviously interested in the discussion.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 19, 2014)

"_Yes. But if you come back and bite us in the ass... figure of speech... no one will hold the Halfling back._" Karra replies.


----------



## Aura (Nov 19, 2014)

The dark elf nods. She speaks with frequent pauses, breathing heavily. Still speaking in the Elven tongue, she responds, _"Okay… then to fulfill my side of the bargain. We are here on the surface because we heard there were mercenary jobs to be had. Taking your shipment is just a job to us. Much like you, maybe? Anyway, the plan was to take the shipment back to our base camp, where the cook is, before departing. I can show you how to get there, but you'll excuse me if I don't want to go sauntering into camp, myself. They will assume me compromised, no doubt."_ She frowns about that last part, but continues, _"What else must you know?"_

She hasn't so much as sat up, yet. The entire conversation happens with her laying on her side.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 19, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Keeping to himself, the halfling begins to quietly unload and check his crossbow, before reloading again. If one peers close enough, there is a bit of a content smirk in his face.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 19, 2014)

"_Who hired you and who is that cook you mentioned?_"


----------



## Aura (Nov 20, 2014)

_"The cook?"_ the prisoner asks, a little tic in the particular way she says cook. _"Umm... Vincent… something-or-the-other. Venzan name, I think. We didn't talk the whole time, due to language issues. He came recommended on the basis of, you know… not being concerned with what we do when gone._

_"Anyway,"_ she continues, _"We were hired by a guy named Falcon. I doubt it was his real name, or even his most common alias. He looked like a Venzan local, but I'm not sure. You know, dark curly hair, brown eyes, about five-ten, that kind of guy. He had a timepiece he fidgeted with a lot. Anyway, we were set up together through a guy named Grandmaster Torch, although I never met him. Sounded like favors were being called in. Falcon said he had 'hoped for more', but didn't clarify."_

The dark elf falls silent, awaiting what happens next.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 20, 2014)

"_Falcon? Grandmaster Torch? Does no one has any real non-ridiculous names these days?_" Karra wonders. She then translates this information to the group keeping an eye on Anna when mentioning those names. Seeing if she reacts in any case.

[sblock="ooc"]Oh noes its crispy chicken/beef jerky again ^^

also if you need any rolls from me, feel free to roll them if that speeds up (different timezones and all)

Link to Karra
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Nov 21, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

As the Drow speaks, Brandon observes her closely for any signs of dishonesty.

[sblock=Sense Motive]Sense Motive vs. Drow: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 21, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

*"I'd be surely content to let this one go, as it was my original plan anyway, but WITHOUT weapons. That seems like the most unintelligent thing we can do! Anyways, maybe we should be leaving now in the night, and maybe they won't be expecting us."* His eyes eagerly wait any reply.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 21, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira pauses and thinks. "I can fight unarmed, so why shouldn't she. She may be helping us, but I don't know that she won't just come back and regroup with her other friends." She looks around for any confirmation from her companions.


----------



## Aura (Nov 22, 2014)

Anna Kallira
The priestess speaks, with a certain amount of hesitation, "Well, we don't want to make it easy for her to hurt us after the fact, now do we? It's important we get the alchemical remedies back and back on track."

Turning towards Karra, Anna continues, "Have you gotten the information we need, or do you require more time?"


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 22, 2014)

"She wants to lead us to the camp where they brought the goods. So I guess we are good to go?" Karra replies.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 22, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira nods. "She isn't getting her weapons back, so I'm fine with moving out. I'm in no mood to get shot again. We'll see what happens I guess."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 22, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

The halfling begins to pilfer through the belongings of the drow, specifically looking for vials of whatever liquid drugged the party, amongst other things of course. Francis is not afraid to perform the full body search if necessary.


----------



## Aura (Nov 22, 2014)

[sblock=Brandon]You cannot discern any outward signs of deception from the dark elf. A caveat or two on that, though. First, the language barrier does have a minor negative effect. Second, any lie spoken out of fear would be more difficult to detect because it would be difficult to note the fear response against the background emotion.[/sblock]As Francis begins to search the dark elf, she struggles, schoonching away ineffectively. She makes herself clear in Elven, _"No, no, no! Not him, or the other guy, either. Get his grubby paws off me!"_ Although not screaming in pain as before, she becomes nearly hysterical rather quickly.

[sblock=Search Result]Withheld until completion of action.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 24, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis pauses for a moment. *"Tell her to can it! And this too: I won't hurt her, but that in war the victors claim the spoils. It will be over faster if she stops squirming, and that she needs to know that I am searching for any hidden weapons or goodies."* After the assumed translation, he continues with the search.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 24, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira shifts about, waiting for Francis to finish, wondering if it would have been more merciful to just knock her out again. "Find anything Francis?"


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I didn't yet, will finish after the translation.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 24, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
I know, I'm assuming it's post translation and you doing your shakedown. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 25, 2014)

"Francis, for the love of the gods, would you please stop ruining this conversation? Or do you want to ruin it all?" Karra says with a slight tone of anger in her voice. Leira, you pat her down.

[sblock="occ"]if it speeds things up, assume I translated it. Different Timezone and all. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

The halfling backs off, grumbling to himself. He hits down again, in his familiar cross-legged position. _Why does the prisoner dictate the rules here? This is madness!_ He faces Karra and smiles, nonchalantly twiddling this thumbs.


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 25, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira moves over to the captive, and pats her down rapidly but without being too rough. "Translate this for me would you? I could be worse than my friend here, but I'm being ladylike. For now."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

*"Leira, make sure you look for the sleep juice.... I want some."*


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 25, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

Leira pauses her search for a second. "Y'know for a second I thought you were having trouble sleeping at night. That took me a minute. The masters always said I was slow on the uptake." She laughs


----------



## Aura (Nov 26, 2014)

With a bit of translation, and only being touched by another woman, the prisoner seems to calm down a bit, coming back from the edge of hysterics. The search procedure is not without a little bump when a the area around the wound still proves to be tremendously tender, causing a flinch and painful yelp. When all is said and done, Leira has found a few items of interest.

[sblock=The Search]Leira finds: 2 empty vials that seem to have a residue of the sleep poison, a handful of silver and copper coins, and a small sloppily made map. No further weaponry is found. Anna found the dagger, while the rapier, hand crossbow, and 10 crossbow bolts were immediately obvious.[/sblock]
[section]
Anna Kallira
The priestess's seemingly distant stare belies her interest in the proceedings. As Leira conducts the search, she comments, "I hope we can find some good clues or other information. It's not like her stuff is of any value to us, since we agreed to return it as part of the deal." She concludes with a question moments later, "Any luck?"​[/section]


----------



## Anastrace (Nov 26, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Well this is everything, I'm not sure what is worth it for us and what she'll need back. I'll let you all decide. Meantime, I'll just sit with her and make sure she knows she isn't going anywhere." Leira sits down next to the captive, patting her gently on the shoulder to reassure her. Then points at her, then at the woods and grabs her hard and shakes her head no. "Get it?"


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 26, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

After watching the disappointing results of the search, Francis sputters up *"Buggery and haberdash! What useless search."* He reacquaints himself with his trusty pipe, and begins to lose himself within his own thoughts. The enticing aromas dull tickle his senses, finally causing the halfling relax a bit. Just a little._What a bunch of softies....._

After a short while before they decide to set out, an idea hits him like a hill giant. *"HEY HEY HEY! We didn't ask her the most important question!!! Ask her now!"* He looks around to make sure he has the attention of all. *"How did they know where and when we would be here, and what the goods of our transport would be?"* He glares at the party, with this focus resting on Anzaldo.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 27, 2014)

"As I translated, they got their information from a guy named Falcon and Grandmaster Torch. Whoever they are. So who else knew about our little caravan, that could have spilled the information to some criminals?" Karra asks


----------



## Aura (Nov 28, 2014)

With the dark elf a little settled down, she does little more than watch on as the group exchanges ideas, her lack of understanding the common tongue distancing her from anything other than the delivery style of the words. However, when Francis focuses his gaze on Anzaldo, the old man asks, "What?"

[sblock=Rolls]Everyone roll a Perception and an Initiative to re-seed my roll buffer when you post next. No rush, just whenever you have something IC to say.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 29, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

*"Anzaldo, surely you don't think I am accusing you of all things treasonous!"* _I am._ *"It's just that Karra asked the fairest of questions. Regarding people who knew about our little adventure, let's narrow them out."*

*"First, there's us three lackeys. There's you and Anna. Anton and Gailin. There's Grandmaster Torch, Falcon, and Vinny the Cook. And the drow... Anna, who else knew about the shipment? Anyone else in the temple? The people of Tritower? Can you fill in the blanks of anyone else that knew?"

"But now let me get around to the main point. How did they know that we would be in this specific location at this specific time. That's what I want to know! Perhaps you can put that question to our new captive friend, will you Karra?"*


----------



## Aura (Nov 29, 2014)

Anzaldo
"Meh," the mule driver scoffs, "You playin' te be-all-in'ferin game 'stead of saying wat ya mean. Not sprisin' ya doin' it some more. Better question be weter ya 'cusin or not, not weter I tink ya did or not." After making that distinction, Anzaldo pauses a moment, then adds with extra emphasis, "As if wat you say matters, after tat doozie ya told…"​ He concludes with a huff.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Nov 29, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Sense Motive:* +5
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

*"Shush up ya dirty old coot! Go back to cleaning up your mule droppings before I shove them between the gaps in your teeth. I asked Anna a question, and Karra to do something. Mind your manners and bugger off!"*

[sblock= Perception 27, Initiative 12]
Perception: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27

Initiative: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 1, 2014)

Anzaldo
"G'luck wit tat," Anzaldo flatly remarks to Francis, while showing no indication he's going anywhere.

[section]
Anna Kallira
"OK, you two, that's quite enough," the priestess snaps, her voice laced with a certain amount of anger. "It's one thing to wonder about an issue, but another to virtually start a court trial over it." She taps her staff on the ground three times before continuing, "In any case, to answer your question, I was first informed about the mission almost a week before we departed, in a private meeting with High Priest Gui Vinezzo and our senior guard, Anton Torelli. At the time, it was assumed we would use temple guards, although Anton was worried about the length of the mission, and the amount of time he'd be without several of his people. The night before the mission, I was informed there was a change of plan--we were hiring outsiders. After the meeting in the Inn were you all were hired, Anton was to inform Galin and Anzaldo. Both showed up the next morning, so I assume it happened. I had a couple more meetings with the High Priest, but nobody else was present. It seems there were other meetings I was not privy to, but I hadn't really thought it an issue."
[/section]

[sblock=DM Note]There are an awful lot of unknown variables concerning the origin of the proposed information leak that cannot be investigated while you are out in the field.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 1, 2014)

"Seems to me we should stop wasting time pointing fingers at each others. We have a better chance to find out why this happened at the Drow meeting place. If we are done bickering, I would ask the drow to lead us to that place, everyone okay with that?" Karra asks.

[sblock="Ini+perception"]
Ini: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8


perception: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17

[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 1, 2014)

*Francis John III*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]
*
"Aye, let's go. I want nothing to do with our new friend, so I'll hang back and watch our tails." *Francis packs up the rest of his belongings, ready to go... stealthily of course.

[sblock=OOC]I want him to hang back as far as he can without losing them due to lighting conditions. Maybe 80 feet or so? (no idea really) Whatever the farthest back is.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stealth = 18]Stealth: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 2, 2014)

Seeing the Halfing falling back, Karra turns to Leira. "Hope he doesn't just run off. Hmmm... or maybe we are lucky if he does." She says with an attempt to be funny.


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 3, 2014)

[sblock-ooc]
Been in hospital back in a couple of days Ty Ana [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 3, 2014)

Anna Kallira
Anna takes a moment to think. "Well, we best be going then. Time is wasting and I doubt the medicines are going to return themselves. I am thinking we should go together--with an unknown number of assailants at large, we can't leave anyone alone."

After a short conversation between the captive and Karra, you learn the enemy camp is a quarter mile or so away--about half of it on the main road (towards Tritower) and about half of it through the woods. The starlight is good and you can see for a fair distance out on the road, but in the forest things will get VERY dark, even for Karra.

[sblock=Francis]In the open, you can see others at 80 feet distant, but not make out any sort of details. Even telling rough features would be difficult. In the forest, it's going to be considerably less or you will risk getting separated from the group.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira]I'll just push your character along then. Thanks for letting us know and I hope everything goes well.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 3, 2014)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

The halfling looks around, gauging how far he can see in the darkness, finding it to be not very far at all. 

[sblock=Following Distance]Would 20 ft. be alright? I just want him to be as far back as possible without getting lost.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 5, 2014)

[sblock=Brandon and Karra]So anything I need to know about what you all are doing, in terms of the order you're walking in, if you're using light sources, if so, what are they, etc? I'll be keeping Leira moving along with the group until the return of her player, BTW, so no worries about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 5, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Karra stays close to the drow leading the group as she seems to be the only one speaking elven tongue. 

Regarding light, I don't we (as in the group) have discussed that. Light can give us away, though we are facing Drow who can see in the dark so there is the question if it would matter.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Dec 5, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]We might not have a choice. If it gets dark in harsh terrain, we'll need to do something to avoid another twisted ankle from someone. I'll take the chance of using a light spell when we get there. Also, I hang behind the tougher party members.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 7, 2014)

Under the starry sky, you depart in search of the drow raider camp. Visibility is generally good, for night, as you travel up the road some distance, about a couple hundred yards*. Towards the end of the trek, your captive spends considerably effort scanning the treeline to the forest, sometimes even stopping. She seems rather hesitant and pensive about the entire situation. However, in due time, she finds what she is looking for--a small trail that she claims leads right to the camp.

Stepping into the forest, the starlight is soon almost completely blocked and the trail so narrow that the forest canopy is unbroken above. Brandon quickly finds himself having to cast light to be able to see, and to provide an extra source, Anzaldo lights up a torch. Francis finds himself having to close to within 20' of the group in order to take advantage of at least the residual light for seeing the path (although he can see the light glow further away than that.) A short conversation with the captive reveals the camp is on a widening in the trail where the trees actually open up a bit, and that it is another couple hundred yards* to that point.

* Or meters, if you prefer. 

[sblock=Preparations]It is at this point you'll need to let me know everything you're doing that is not contained in the narrative above. Marching order, light sources past the two you mention, etc, etc. Remember you have Anna, Anzaldo and the captive with you, although Francis is 20-ish feet back. Also, if you haven't yet preemptively rolled a Perception and Initiative roll, please do so so it's in place when the time comes (this saves us a day or two in boring roll reporting.)[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 9, 2014)

"So the Camp is up ahead. How we gonna to this guys? Hmm.... I suggest Anzaldo and Anna keep behind, hidden so they don't get attacked." She looks at Anzaldo. She then turns towards Francis"Do you want to scout ahead like last time Francis?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 9, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3[/sblock]

Francis feels an overwhelming sense of pride for being selected by Karra to do the utmost important task of scouting ahead! He visibly puffs out his chest as he responds. *"Certainly! It is my honour and duty to perform the feats asked of one of my stature."* He holds his thumb in the air, swivels his torso once or twice, and measures some kind figures known only to him.

*"Unfortunately my friends, there does not seem to be lighting conditions of high enough quality for me to complete this endeavor. I cannot scout ahead in such wretched darkness! Of course giving me a light to do so would be useless."* He sullenly kicks a rock on the forest floor. *"I would much rather prefer to stay off to the side, 30 feet or so, maybe 20 if the light fails, to give them quite the surprise if we find them."* Francis checks his loaded crossbow, and rumbles off to the 'right' side of the party.

[sblock=Roll: Stealth = 16 (If I didn't have one 'on file')]Stealth: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 10, 2014)

[sblock=Clarification]The widening of the trail (and opening of the canopy) happens where the drow camp is, which is still out of sight. You are told by the captive it would be still a couple hundred yards/meters from where you stepped onto the trail and into the forest. I'm not sure which option this invokes, Francis, but current conditions are certainly quite dark and you can't see very far in front of you at all. Is that Option 1 or 2 to you? Please let me know and we'll continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 10, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]If we are too far away for Francis plan to work, we move up a bit further towards the camp but still keep a save distance[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 10, 2014)

[sblock=The Plan]OK, I think the problem is we're talking about different things. I'm asking how you're traversing the couple hundred yards/meters of near darkness from the edge of the forest, down the trail, to the suspected campsite. By contrast, the plan under discussion seems to assume you've done that, when I'm still on a previous step. Does this help clarify what I'm asking?[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 10, 2014)

[sblock=The Plan]I'll ride option two until option one becomes feasible (if at all). [/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 10, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]I am confused. Maybe I missed something but we have light. So I don't understand the "near darkness" part.
So we just walk down ~50 meters or so further.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 11, 2014)

The group proceeds down the darkened trail, with flickering torchlight and a magical glow to guide them. Off to the right, Francis does his best to keep up, but finds himself having to get closer to the group in order to get some of the stray light to keep him from tripping over roots, rocks and uneven ground. Yet, he manages.

For the first hundred or so yards, nothing more than a barn owl seems to notice the group's presence. About a foot tall, it watches on placidly before the light pulls far enough away nobody but Karra can see it. Finally, a bit later, a soft, flickering glow can be seen down the path. Due to the winding nature of the path, the exact source of the light cannot yet be seen, but there is _something_ there, that much is certain.

[sblock=Francis]Now that you're on the 'travel alongside the group' option, if you could pare down the original post so we have a clear narrative, I would appreciate it. If you wish to change your position as new information becomes available, a regular post to that effect will be fine.[/sblock]
[sblock=Being Off Trail]One of the joys of being off the trail is it has more difficult terrain which slows Francis down, which in turn makes it difficult to keep up with the group without exceeding half movement, as required by Stealth (without penalty, anyway).[/sblock]
[sblock=Lighting Conditions]I was attempting to describe the lighting situation outside of the light sources (2, one magic, one physical) the group was bringing with them. This was particularly important for Francis, who is trying to determine what distance to be away from the group. Don't worry, those close to Brandon and Anzaldo have light to see by, even if the radius is somewhat smaller than one would hope for.
The updated lighting conditions are unchanged. Although you have spotted a potential light source in the distance, it doesn't change local conditions. Similarly, the overhead canopy has not opened up appreciably.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 11, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]okay nevermind, I was confused and thought that the darkness somehow gives us trouble venturing forth[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 11, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Francis squints and sees the dim light in the distance. *"Now I will take you up on your most generous of offers.* *"Follow me! Quietly of course... give or take 60 ft. or so."* And with that he is off.

Francis comes scurrying back. *"Oh dearest me.... I forgot the signals!"* A few moments pass as he recomposes himself. *"The call of a yellow-bellied bellow-breast means danger. The hoot of the three-toed swarm owl means it's safe to advance. The mating cry of the speckled pixie wing means free drinks for all, with a few tea cakes on the side! And keep your eye on the prisoner!"*

With that, he checks his loaded crossbow and scoots off ahead towards what he hopes is the camp.


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 11, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Alrighty, health issues are better so I'm going to jump back in right after I read up on what I missed if you don't mind. 

thanks,

ana,
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 12, 2014)

With that, Francis steps onto the path and forward until only Karra's particularly sensitive night vision can make him out. The dark elf watches on, looking as pensive as when she first woke up from her injuries.

[sblock=Ana]Welcome back! Feel free to jump in whenever you're ready. I have assumed Leira is with the main group, inside the radius of one torch (Anzaldo) and one light spell (Brandon.)[/sblock]
[sblock=Everyone]Of the main group, I'll need to know positioning as part of your next post, as well as any last minute preparations.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 13, 2014)

"Hmm Leira, you up for taking the front? I will be a step right behind you. Brandon, will you provide us with light? Anzaldo you should stay behind with Anna." Karra falls into a commandeering tone of voice, she then stops and asks a bit hesitant:  "Hmmm... any objections?"


----------



## epicbob (Dec 13, 2014)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"I will provide whatever light this spell of mine can."* Brandon says, nodding in confirmation.

[sblock=Pre-emptive initiative]Initiative roll: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28
[/sblock][sblock=Brandon Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2 
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 2/4
Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect: 
-Light spell
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 14, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Of course, Karra. I'd be happy to take the front." Leira unhooks her blade from around waist and prepares herself to take the lead. 

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed)
Current Conditions in Effect:
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 15, 2014)

Due to the terribly poor lighting conditions and distance from the provided light, Francis finds it difficult to move as quickly as he would like, but at least the path is a better experience than through the bushes. He moves closer and closer to the glow, and eventually sees a widening of the path and a dying campfire. In addition to the light provided by the fire, the trees do break here and some of the star and moon light stream in, giving poor lighting across the camp. He can make out several bedrolls laid out, and in the distance, what looks to be a pile of supplies.

Meanwhile, the group easily keeps pace and is still about 60 feet behind Francis.

[sblock=Situation Map]We are going to be using Ditzie for this encounter. It's a online drawing program that has a really neat update feature that makes it very useful for online gaming. Just grab your token, move it as you like, then hit return and the webpage will update. Then copy the updated webpage URL into your post for the next player. Please make sure to always make sure you are using the most recently updated map or a move will get lost.

Note: Francis is currently the only PC on the map. Although everyone is still playing, people off the map just use descriptive movement until I place them on the map.

Objects: The campfire is the yellow circle with red lines coming out the sides. The bedrolls are grey and the supplies are blue, with two long planks for carrying/putting on the mule.

Here's the Ditzie Map to start things off: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/548e782832f11

Only thing that wasn't covered to my satisfaction is where the Drow prisoner is. Let me know that with your next posts as you investigate the camp.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 15, 2014)

[sblock="prisoner"]I assumed the drow was in front of Karra the whole time. 

@group
Is this the time that we let her run off?[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 15, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Francis strains his gaze forward to survey the campsite, taking note of number and location of things in the scene. Taking a quick peer around the surrounding woods, he stealthily darts back to the party. He huddles the group up, shoulder to shoulder, wordlessly encouraging them down to his height. Never to miss an opportunity to plant the seeds of romance, Francis makes sure to nonchalantly put his arms around Karra and Leira.

He hurriedly describes the setting in the most hushed of tones. Holding up three halfling fingers, he begins *"There are four sleeping bags, a pile of supplies, and the campfire. Me thinks the bedrolls are empty."* He peers around the huddle. *"I see one option...."*
*
"First we need to make sure grab our stuff and put it back on the mules. Perhaps Leira can escort  Brandon and the other ass, that's you Anzaldo, who will carry the supplies. Karra can stay with Anna. I will go first and keep watch around the edge, making sure they don't come back."* Taking a short breath, he finishes, *"Thoughts, ideas, rebuttals, commendations, deficiencies?"*

[sblock=OOC #1]How often do you need new stealth rolls?[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC #2]Can we tell if they are our supplies or not?[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC #3]Are the mules following us into the woods, or did we leave them at road?"[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC #4]How does stealth movement work in the dark green shrubs?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 16, 2014)

[sblock=Francis: Answers]1) Stealth seems to be rolled on a per move basis, or when coming under observation. This one I'm going to check with our Judge for agreement, but that is how I understand it.
2) In the dim light supplied by the dying campfire and starlight, it looked like it could be your supplies, but you cannot confirm it.
3) The mules were left in camp happily munching in feed bags to keep them quiet and happy. (Minor detail I forgot to mention in all the stuff that went on.)
4) Cover makes it easier to break observation and recheck stealth. Enough cover and even a failed stealth check only returns limited information: sound, instead of visual contact.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I trust you to handle all of my stealth rolls to save time if you'd like. I don't want to hold up the pacing at all.

For moving stealthily in the underbrush: My base move is 20 ft. Moving stealth cuts in half, and the terrain cuts in half? So that would be 5 ft. for a move action to stealthily sneak in the woods? (10 ft. for a double move?)

I'll modify the pony info in my post.

I'd like to think we can let the prisoner go.

Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 16, 2014)

[sblock=Stealth]Yes, that would be 5' per move action in the underbrush. Slow going, indeed.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOCing]Please try to avoid OOCing in character actions and exchanges. Asking about how a mechanic works is rightly OOC, but table talking how to handle an NPC is something I vastly prefer to see in the main text of a post. This makes for much better readability of the adventure. (And more fun for you guys, I hope.) Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 18, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Confounded by the silence of his party, the grinning halfling speaks up. *"I guess this is where we let Thumbs MacGee be on her own merry way. Free her then follow me in a bit. I'm going to start sneaking in through the brush. When it's safe, wait for the birdcall.... see ya later!"* Francis darts off headfirst into the thick layers of foliage under the darkness of night on the eastern side of the path.

Map after sneaking

[sblock=OOC Movement]I'd like to stay 10 ft. from the path if lighting allows. (otherwise 5 ft. is fine). I'd like to end up on B10 and see what he can see.

You can roll stealth for me because we haven't decided how to handle that. It seems much quicker that way anyway. If you need me to roll I would be happy to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Dec 18, 2014)

*Leira Olren*

"Right Francis, we'll wait for your calls." Leira looks to the rest of the group. "Everyone ready? I'm itching to follow him in, but I don't want to give him away. Stealth really isn't my thing."


----------



## Aura (Dec 19, 2014)

[section]
Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anzaldo
[/section]
"Well, sounds alright to me. I'm hoping we can make a full recovery of the stolen medicines," Anna begins, pausing for a little thought, tapping her finger on her cheek.

"Te plan needs a little work," Anzaldo interjects, taking advantage of the pause in Anna's commentary. "Clearly, Francis is best fer haulin' te stuff back outta 'ere. Prolly can do it hisself." The old man smirks for a moment.

Anna quickly resumes, a perplexed look on her face. "Well, I guess we can figure out how is carrying once we've determine it's our medicines, it's intact, the area is secure, etcetera. That leads me to think about Drow-girl, here." The priestess gestures roughly in the direction of where Karra is shepherding the prisoner, then continues. "So we're releasing the prisoner before, or after recovery? Which is safer, particularly in light of the deal we made with her?"


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 19, 2014)

"Yeah once we have the goods the drow is good to go. Though we cannot really detain her once we hear the call of the black eyed... yelllow headed... something... bird." Karra replies.


[sblock="ooc"]
Sorry for the lack of activeness on my part. lots and lots and lots of stress at work, with the year ending and all...

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 23, 2014)

[sblock=The Plan]Let me know if this is accurate:
(1) Francis moves onto the map, on the right side of the clearing, and ends up in square B-10.
(2) The group waits 60' off the map along the path. You can see the flickering light from the dying campfire.
(3) Francis issues a bird-call as an 'all clear' sign.
(4) The drow prisoner is released when the goods are retrieved. However, once the group has something to do, Karra has a defacto position that the prisoner is essentially abandoned.

I'll give an extra day or two for objections if I'm incorrect somewhere. (Going a little slow because we're coming up on the Holiday Slowdown(™) so I don't want to run roughshod over anyone.)[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 23, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Francis concurs with _The Plan™_.


----------



## Aura (Dec 30, 2014)

*A Shadowy Figure*

Francis sneaks through the underbrush, attempting to reach the vantage point he determined from his initial recon of the area. All seems to be well as he approaches his destination--no signs of anyone or anything amiss. However, as he is about to get there, he nearly trips over something… someONE… crouched down in his intended hiding spot! Whoever they are, they gasp with a certain surprise--the shadowy figure clearly didn't see him coming until his final step. Because of the poor lighting conditions, the best Francis can determine is that the interloper is probably man sized.

[sblock=No Surprise]Well, or surprise for both individuals.  Francis may choose an action. At this point, no actions from any of the other players or friendly NPC's. Actions may open up depending on what happens.

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54a215afd9d13

Map Note: The rest of the group is 60' south of O-7.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 30, 2014)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 20/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

The halfling stutters as he quietly sputters out *"Oh, hrm, well yes.... there you are, aren't you? Lovely evening for finding the midnight bloom of the fetchling night vale, isn't it? I'll say it does wonders for the pipe. Me name's Kender, Kender Baggervance, with my pleasure."*

As Francis weaves his web, he secretly gets out his dagger into his free hand, hopefully aided by the dark of the night. *"So what brings you to the deep of the woods on this wondrous eve?"*

[sblock=OOC]When does my adaptable luck reset? (I get 3 per day)
If I don't have enough 'actions' you can skip the sleight of hand.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls = Bluff 28, Diplo 23, Sleight 29]Bluff +13 +2 adaptable luck, Diplomacy +8, Sleight of Hand +9: 1D20+15 = [13]+15 = 28
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
1D20+9 = [20]+9 = 29
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 31, 2014)

*A Shadowy Figure*

As Francis launches into his explanation, hand slowly creeping towards his dagger, between his lengthy monologue all he hears is a distinctly baritone voice softly say, _"Wrong place, wrong time..."_

With that, Francis hears the sound of a weapon clearing the scabbard. Foliage rustles as a blade whips by leaving the halfling counting his blessings that it didn't connect.

[sblock=Actions]Absolute minimum time to use bluff is a full round. Same with Diplomacy. So, neither the Diplomacy nor Slight of Hand happen. Not that it matters, the guy doesn't apparently care who you are.[/sblock]
[sblock=Daily Abilities]I could not find a good reference on when such abilities should reset, whether it be at midnight or from time of use. I could keep pursuing this question, but it's not really an issue. The initial attack began during the first watch, about 10 pm or so. Despite how long it takes us to resolve things PBP, two game hours haven't elapsed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]The Shadowy Figure misses Francis. Francis is up. No update to map. The rest of the group hears something is amiss and acts next round.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Dec 31, 2014)

FrancisJohn said:


> *Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
> *HP*: 7/7
> *AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
> *CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
> ...


----------



## Aura (Jan 1, 2015)

*Round 2: A Shadowy Man*

As Francis fires his crossbow, the shadowy man slashes at him again. This time, Francis is saved by intervening vegetation between the blade and himself. Undeterred, the man pursues the stumbling halfling, slashing again with some sort of long blade, but with no success.

Francis, in all his excitement, blurts out a bird call of some kind. Meanwhile, back in the main group, Anna immediately adds, "That didn't sound right--I think Francis may be in trouble. We have to get up there!" She immediately starts making towards the camp, but it's immediately obvious it's going to be a while before she can make it. Anzaldo's torchlight and Brandon's magical light illuminate the path, giving a strange combination of natural flickering and magical soft light to see by.

The captive drow flashes a look of concern as Anna becomes agitated, but doesn't do or say anything.

[sblock=Combat]Either firing a missile weapon in melee, or moving a square in difficult terrain, will provoke an attack of opportunity. Fortunately, even out of two attacks, the shadowy man could not connect. It's worth nothing that, until lighting conditions improve in the area of the shadowy man and Francis, there is a 20% miss chance on all attacks (which made all the difference for Francis.)

Everyone is up. Blood is yet to be drawn on either side. All 3 player characters in the main group have a 30 foot move, so a double move will put them nicely at the edge of the map if they wish to do this. As part of one of these move actions, weapons may be drawn by those by those with a BAB of +1 or higher (Leira, basically). Anzaldo might or might not be able to keep up, but Anna definitely cannot on her own. 

new map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54a4ed261f806

Francis: I was assuming the skills were resolved in the order presented, and you attached the Adaptive Luck to the first one. (The other two did not resolve due to lack of action.)[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 1, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]I was going to say something else, but now it didn't make sense. Is there a way to delete posts?[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 2, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Completely out of his element, the poor halfling hightails it out of the situation as quickly as possible.

*Full round action:* Withdraw

Map after Francis


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 2, 2015)

*Leira Olren*

Leira hightails it through the brush to catch up with Francis. "I got your back Francis, don't worry." As she is hastily moving forward, she unhooks the whip sword from her waist and gets a good grip on it in her left hand, her right still carrying her shield. She assumes the Dragon Style Stance as she moves into position behind Francis, her legs limber and ready to strike anyone who makes a mistake by coming close. 

New Map
[sblock=Actions]
Double Move
Swift Action: Dragon Style
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi, +5, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: S
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d3+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, First Unarmed Attack does 1.5x Str Damage
Current Conditions in Effect: Dragon Style
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 2, 2015)

[sblock=GM Correction to Leira's position]I was stated previously, but not in my most recent post: A 30' double move (60' total) will allow you to appear on the _south_ edge of the map. I'm sorry that I missed mentioning this in the most recent entry. I have updated the map with Leira's entry square corrected. Ana, feel free to modify your IC text as necessary to reflect, if you think this would cause Leira to act/speak differently.

New Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54a700d31e6c6[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Jan 3, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon chases after Leira, hoping to reach Francis before he bites it.


----------



## Aura (Jan 5, 2015)

Sensing a bad situation, Francis bolts, charging south through the underbrush with no attempt to be subtle about it any more. Smaller limbs and such tear at the fleeing halfling, cracking as they give, leaves rustling. Meanwhile, Karra, Brandon and Leira, responding to the situation, rush ahead, ending up a mere 20' from the edge of the clearing, the campfire faintly illuminating the area. The main group can see thanks to light provided by Brandon, but in the sudden action, Anna, Anzaldo and the prisoner and left to walk forward, somewhat separating the main group.

The shadowy man doesn't seem to be on Francis' heels, and Francis be sure where he went…

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Francis' retreat action proves successful, the enemy is no longer slashing away at him. I put the PC's on the edge of the map, and gave Leira one more square in so I could fit everyone in. (I auto-moved Karra to stay with the group in order to process the next turn.) The marker for the enemy merely represents his last known position--don't assume it to be accurate, he has a round's worth of movement and has proper conditions to re-initiate stealth. Everyone is up.

Combat map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54aa01ef30a7a

PS: AdvDude is Brandon's token. Reminds me you need to find a fitting illustration.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 5, 2015)

"Even though it wasn't the call of the yellow... headed ... fluff tail, I think our halfling with anger issues is in trouble." Karra responds to bird call. 

[sblock="ooc"]Nevermind then  apparently i cannot read well.


also happy new year[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 5, 2015)

[sblock=Lindeloef]I used your last round's action to move you onto the map; see previous post. It's a new round and you're free to move again, along with everyone else.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Jan 5, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]Everyone else had a face and proper name. I am ADVENTURE DUDE! SORCERER EXTRAORDINAIRE![/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 5, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, I went to post this weekend, and the winter storm had knocked out our internet. Like 2" of snow and no internet. sigh
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 5, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Seizing a moment of respite, Francis chooses to continue wading his way through the brush in a southern direction. This time, he takes care to move silently once more all the while hoping for any signs of his companions. _What the devil is taking them so long?_

Map after Francis

[sblock=Actions]Double move J8 (stealth through difficult terrain)[/sblock]
[sblock=Roll: Stealth 16]Stealth +11: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 6, 2015)

Karra draws her trusty Katana and moves up closer in hopes to find the weird Halfling.


Map

[sblock="ooc"]
Actions Move and draw Weapon.


Adventure Dude or Advanced Dude? that is the question[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 6, 2015)

*Leira Olren*

Whip Blade in hand, Leira advances cautiously up past Karra keeping a look out and an ear out for her halfling companion. 


Map

[sblock=Actions]
Move
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi, +5, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: S
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d3+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, First Unarmed Attack does 1.5x Str Damage
Current Conditions in Effect: Dragon Style
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 8, 2015)

*Mid-round Update*

The halfling charging through the underbrush slows his pace, becoming difficult to see and hear, despite Karra running a mere few feet from his position. Leira also rushes forward with Karra, and can now see the campsite, dimly illuminated with the low-burning fire. Things are strewn about in a haphazard fashion, and bedrolls have yet to be collected. It seems there was some last minute attempt to gather things up--but the process remains incomplete and supplies remain in the camp.

[sblock=Brandon Up]Calling 'Adventure Dude'!
PS: Choose a character portrait by next encounter and I'll provide you a custom token like everyone else. [/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Jan 8, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon comes in closer through the group's left flank.[sblock=map]Move action.
http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54ae764ad23cc[/sblock][sblock=ooc]I need to create an account on the wiki site before I can add a picture to my profile. I'll look into that later.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 9, 2015)

With the gentle flicker of the campfire ahead to guide them, the group advances on their objective. The breeze blows through the branches of the canopy above, causing intermittent rustling of leaves, as if raked by an unseen force. To the left of the waning campfire, Leira spies a prone figure at the edge of the bushes, dressed in a similar fashion to the dark elf captured earlier. Considering the haphazard placement of limbs, it seems likely it is not conscious.

Down the path to the south, a light approaches, surrounding Anzaldo, Anna and the prisoner in a flickering illumination. Not moving nearly as quickly as the rest of the group, the trio advance at a brisk walk. From behind them, the sound of an owl's hooting can be heard, but no source seen.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Anzaldo, Anna and the prisoner are 30' off the south edge of the map. The prone figure is in C4. There is a lot of clutter from the camp about, but only the major items are presented. It becomes increasingly obvious A7 is, in fact, the stolen property.

Meanwhile, the shadowy figure is nowhere to be seen.

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54af7812da827

EVERYONE is up.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 9, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3

*Last Rolls:*
*Initiative*: 12
*Perception:* 27
*Stealth:* 16
[/sblock]

Spying his group finally making their way out of the path, Francis bolts out of the trees to the center of their formation. It is clear that he has had a rough go of it, boots covered in mud and random tree belongings in strewn about his hair.
*
"There's a maniac in the woods up ahead to the right!"* He points at his former location. *"He tried separating me head from the neck, but I can't vouch for where he is now. Don't know about you guys, but I'll keep watch from the other side of the path, thank you very much. I bid you the finest of evenings."*

With that, Francis tumbles back into the brush, this time on the other side of the path.

[sblock=Actions]Move: K6
Move: K3 (with stealth)[/sblock]
Map after Francis
[sblock=Stealth 29]Stealth to K3: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 10, 2015)

"Hmm... Leira, make a presence in the camp." Karra says with a smirk and then mumbles some words. Suddenly Leira starts growing.

[sblock="ooc"]Cast Enlarge Person on Leira[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 15, 2015)

*Leira Olren*

"Ahh, this is...different. Not complaining though!" Leira advances into the camp area itself, cautiously looking about for trouble. She steels herself for any unseen enemy to advance on her.


New Map

[sblock=Actions]
Move
Ready unarmed attack against first enemy to come in range.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:17 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +1
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi, +5, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: S
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d3+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, First Unarmed Attack does 1.5x Str Damage
Current Conditions in Effect: Dragon Style, Enlarge Person, -2 Dex, -1 AC, -1 Attack, +2 Str, 10' Reach
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 15, 2015)

[sblock=epicbob]Just need Brandon's action, then we can move on. Otherwise I'll need to DMPC him to keep the action running.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Jan 16, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

[sblock=Grease spell]DC 15, 10-ft square centered between B3 and D4[/sblock][sblock=Backpack]Backpack dropped at L-6[/sblock][sblock=New Map]http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54b8f441da94d[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry for taking so long.[/sblock]Brandon drops his backpack and uses his newfound speed to move ahead and cast a Grease spell at the enemy's feet. *"This is as far as you go!"*[sblock=Mini stats]    Brandon
    AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
    HP: 12/12
    CMB: -2
    CMD: 10

    Fort: +2 +1
    Reflex: +2 +1
    Will: +3 +1

    Perception: +1
    Sense Motive: +6

    Initiative: +8

    Level 1 spells remaining: 1/4
    Elemental rays remaining: 7/7

    Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
    Current Conditions in Effect:
    -Light spell
    Temporary items in possession: none
    Items not currently in possession: none
    Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 17, 2015)

*A Challenge*

The group advances forward with the Leira-giantess leading them. Off in the underbrush, the prone drow remains deathly still, not reacting to the sudden greasy onslaught in any way. It becomes more and more obvious that the dark elf is on the ground due to injury or, perhaps, death.

Just as the realization is coming to her mind, Leira feels a hard impact on her shield and hears a dull thud as a dagger deflects off the defensive barrier ineffectively. In her poison-impaired state, she missed the man crouched behind the pile of supplies for Tritower. Position now apparent, the man stands from the crouching position and steps out from behind the pile, shifting his primary blade (a rapier) into his right hand from his left. Nearly six feet tall, the looks her over carefully as he steps forward, his brown eyes flickering off the campfire, highlighting a scar over his left eye. His garb, a collection of heavy travel leathers, seems to be of Venzan origination.


_

"Less than an impressive introduction, I admit,"_ he shrugs, his Low Landellian heavily accented with the local Venzan style. _"However, let me get to the point. Outside of running off little midgets from my camp, I seek a good fight. Any of you think you can best me, one to one?"_ He presents his blade with the flourish of a typical street rake. _"If so, stand forward and let us see if you are worth your steel!"_

[sblock=Combat Stuff]No other opponents are visible. Anzaldo, Anna and the prisoner are still plodding up behind you. I removed the multiple image of Brandon--using a skull for the center of the Grease spell effect and removing his original location entirely. (Epic bob-you can just move tokens instead of making new ones.) This makes B3, B4, C3, C4 all Grease squares.

Leira is Drowsy from the poison (sickened) and Enlarged (per spell). Otherwise, none of the player characters are injured or under effects.

updated map:http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54bae5e669464[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 19, 2015)

Karra walks up to Brandon to see what the ruckus is about.

[sblock="actions"]

-move next to advanced dude

btw Leira is large now, shouldn't the token be 2x2?

updated Map

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 20, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

The miniature humanoid gasps at the site of quite the enlarged woman. _Jeesh... I thought humans were big before! That clown better watch his rear because Francis John III has absolutely NO reservations about stabbing a deserving fellow in the back. _Scared by how loud his voice might have sounded, he buckles down and tiptoes through the underbrush in order to get a bit closer to the action.

[sblock=OOC]
Double Move with Stealth to I2
Map after Francis
Stealth +11: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 20, 2015)

[sblock=Leira size and map correction]Oh, yes, I updated the map so Leira is occupying 4 squares:
http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54bdf6f640666[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Jan 22, 2015)

*Leira Olren*

"I guess that's me then, I'll take your challenge half asleep." Shaking her head slightly, Leira swings her whip blade around in a hopefully deadly arc, and then steps to the side before resuming a defensive stance in the dragon posture. Her legs poised to strike at the first opening given by the strange man. 

New Map

[sblock=Actions]
5' step
Coyote Code keeps giving me blank rolls? So I switched to invisible castle.
Urumi Attack, 10' Reach 1d20+3=20
Urumi Damage 1d8+4-2=6
If he provokes an AoO' I'll be using an Unarmed Kick. Remember that it does Strx1.5 damage if it hits. so 1d3+6-2.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:17 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 11/11
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +1 Reflex: +1 Will: -1
Perception: -1 Sense Motive: -1
Initiative: +5

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi, +3, Damage: 1d8+4-2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: S
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +4, Damage: 1d3+4-2, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, First Unarmed Attack does 1.5x Str Damage
Current Conditions in Effect: Dragon Style, Enlarge Person, -2 Dex, -1 AC, -1 Attack, +2 Str, 10' Reach, Sickened, –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 22, 2015)

*Challenge Accepted*

Leira answers the challenge, stepping as briskly forward as she can, despite the poison in her system continues to dulling her reflexes. Despite this, she slashes out at her enemy, slicing him neatly in the side as he reels back to deal with her giant size. _"Well played!"_ he exclaims as he steps, avoiding the full lethality the blow could have carried to a lesser fighter.

About the same time, Brandon rushes up to the prone form he has trapped in grease. Shining light onto the situation, he quickly finds there is a second body behind the first--one male, one female (both seemingly older than the captive taken previously.) Both of them are very dead, and the wounds are consistent with deaths by surprise--blood found in the kidney regions, and throats viciously cut open.

Gathering himself, the rakish gentleman begins a strike, but doesn't fully commit. Instead, he pulls back in a split second later, lunges into his actual attack. Leira, senses dulled, plays along with the fake and is skewered through the side. _"Ah, ha, basic swordplay m'lady! I do believe I got the better part of that exchange, care to go again?"_ He points his rapier threateningly, her obviously blood adorning even in the shadowy light.

Meanwhile, Anzaldo, Anna and the dark elf captive arrive at the edge of the camp, moving slowly forward at Anna's pace.

[sblock=Combat]The Cook uses Bluff to feint Leira. In her sickened/drowsy condition, she's pretty easy to fake out. He attacks and scores 8 pts damage.

I took GM liberty to have Brandon verify the condition of the drow in the grease. With light on the situation, it is obvious both of the drow in the grease spell are very dead and likely didn't see it coming. I'll have to get some spell effects or something, I didn't think of that when I set Ditzie up.

Actor (AC, Damage Taken, Spells/Conditions)
Brandon (AC 12, 0 damage, light)
Francis (AC 18, 0 damage, none)
Karra (AC 14, 0 damage, none)
Leira (AC 19, 8 damage, sickened)

Cook (AC 17, 8 damage, none)
Drow 1 (dead)
Drow 2 (dead)

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54c1871cc5ac7

Everyone is up.

Note: Leira could not make it to the square selected without either running through the campfire (minor damage) or risking an attack of opportunity. I edited her move by one square in order to avoid this. Part of the downside of being large. However, the upside of being large is doing more damage - I increased damage by 2 in order to scale the weapon size up, next time roll 2d6 instead of 1d8.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Jan 23, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Mostly concerned with his own safety and well-being, Francis silently stalks forward. He takes care to remain as hidden from everyone, his own friends included.

[sblock]Action: Double move 10 ft. north
Stealth: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
Map after Francis[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 27, 2015)

Karra moves up to the Man that Leira is fighting. "Hmm... sorry for interrupting your duel here." She says before swinging her weapon down on the foe.


[sblock="actions"]

the Map

-move up to cook and attack
Attack the cook: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 27, 2015)

*Mid Round Update*

_"Ah, ha!"_ the swordsman merrily replies to Karra's swing, stepping to the side as her blade just barely passes him by. _"I'll be getting to you in a moment, since you desire my attention so much! Only so much of me to go around!"_ He chuckles at his own mirth as he looks back to Leira.

[sblock=Still to Act]Leira, Brandon[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Jan 30, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

"Another wasted spell?! Curse this darkness!" Brandon lets out in exasperation.

Looking at the battle, Brandon moves around the group and, as soon as he gets a clear shot at the so-called duelist, lets off a ray of electricity.

[sblock=Elemental Ray Attack and Damage]Elemental Ray (Lightning) ranged Touch attack: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21

Elemental Ray (Lightning) damage: 1D6 = [1] = 1
[/sblock][sblock=Mini stats] Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 1/4
Elemental rays remaining: 6/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect:
-Light spell
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 31, 2015)

_"Yeowtch,"_ the swordsman exclaims as Brandon's lightning lightly singes him. _"So it's gonna be like that, eh? Well, so be it!"_

[sblock=Brandon's move]Need to know, by way of Ditzie map update (or you can tell me, if it's giving you trouble) where Brandon moved to. By the by, since you don't have precise shot you take a -4 to hit. It's still a hit, though.[/sblock]
[sblock=Still to move]Leira
If I don't hear from her player soon I'll roll her attack for her to move things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 2, 2015)

*A Flurry of Blows*

Undeterred by the swordsman's vicious cut, Leira presses on, swinging her odd blade with lethal intent. However, her agile opponent foils her attack, keeping her off-guard the entire time. Grinning crookedly, he ripostes her attack, lunging at her viciously. Despite her unusually large size, Leira gracefully steps aside and escapes unharmed.

_"A temporary stalemate then, Miss?"_ the rake begins, almost respectfully, _"Might you actually be able to beat me? Too bad the honorless cur you associate with will not let us find out, eh?"_ He makes a sweeping flourish with his blade, almost daring a response.

Meanwhile, the last three members of the group slowly catch up, finally entering the camp.

[sblock=Combat]Leira and the cook exchange swings, but neither connect. Anzaldo, Anna and the prisoner continue to get closer.

Actor (AC, Damage Taken, Spells/Conditions)
Brandon (AC 12, 0 damage, light)
Francis (AC 18, 0 damage, none)
Karra (AC 14, 0 damage, none)
Leira (AC 19, 8 damage, sickened)

Cook (AC 17, 9 damage, none)
Drow 1 (dead)
Drow 2 (dead)

New map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54cf1f080059e

PS: Did my best to pick a square for Brandon that gave the best angle of attack. There aren't many to choose from. And, obviously, had to move Leira. Hopefully we shall hear from her player soon.

Everyone is up.[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Feb 2, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

[sblock=New map position]I move to A1[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 2, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

The silent assault of Francis continues forward, paying little mind to the predicament of his companions. He quietly keeps to himself, humming some forgotten melody in his head.

[sblock]Action: Double move 10 ft. north
Stealth: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21
Map after Francis[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 3, 2015)

Karra channels magic into her katana empowering it before taking a swing at the foe.

[sblock="actions"]
swift action -> spend one point from my Pool to give it a +1 enhancement bonus
Attack the Cook: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8


[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 4/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 6, 2015)

*MidRound Update*



. . . . En Garde!!! . . . .

With Francis continuing his slow but steady sneak up closer to the combat, Karra empowers her blade and swings forcefully, cutting deep into the side of the swordsman, giving him pause. _"Well, I was right about that, now wasn't I?"_ he verbally retorts as the cut begins to quickly bleed, letting any observers know he is losing steam. Poised to strike, the Venzan ruffian doesn't seem like he's going to give up despite his situation.

[sblock=Brandon]Basically, a FULL intervening square of the trees and bushes will give a 50% miss chance, and no ranged attacks are possible with two FULL squares of trees and bushes between attacker and target. So, A1 will put you in a position of not being able to attack (or even see) your target. Is this what you want to do? Using a double move, you could make it to A-3 just as easily by running around the grease spell at B/C-3/4. Let me know.[/sblock]
[sblock=Left to Act]Leira[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Feb 10, 2015)

[sblock=Position update]Position A3 will do.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 11, 2015)

. . . Spin, parry, thrust! . . .

The swordsman taps Karra's blade with his own lightly, as if a slap on the wrist. _"Do you mind, I'm having a little friendly duel with Miss-odd-sword first. I can help you next, but you need to show a little patience! Kids these days!"_ With a huff, he returns to his task at hand--trading blows with Leira. She buys into a rather well executed fake as he turns his blade off of Karra's, but he fails to capitalize on it.

Leira, for her part, is doing no better, thanks to the lingering effects of the poison. Lashing out at her antagonist both before and after his blow does her no good, her exotic sword fails to connect either time, despite her significant size advantage.

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Anzaldo
[section][/section]
Coming up from behind, with Lady Anna and the dark elf captive, the elderly mule driver exclaims, "Priestess, I tink Leira's urt! Tat rake cut 'er!" He points to where the wounded giant stands, as if to indicate her location.

"Take me to her," is the Lady Anna's terse reply. With that, Anzaldo guides her into position behind Leira, careful to avoid the dying fire. She reaches out and touches the giantess, giving a look of realization on her face.

Meanwhile, the prisoner shuffles forward with the rest of the group. Easily keeping up with the much slower priestess, she has ample time for taking in her surroundings. At one point, she looks down and to the left, and, having arrived at the stopping point determined by Anzaldo, sighs and hangs her head.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Actor (AC, Damage Taken, Spells/Conditions)
Brandon (AC 12, 0 damage, light)
Francis (AC 18, 0 damage, none)
Karra (AC 14, 0 damage, none)
Leira (AC 19, 8 damage, sickened)

Cook (AC 17, 17 damage, none)
Drow 1 (dead)
Drow 2 (dead)

new map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/54dafba3b5f8e

Concerning Leira: In order to move things along, I'm taking over Leira until which point her player returns or the combat ends. Since she was engaging in combat at the time of her last post, I cannot simply remove her from the field.

_EVERYONE IS UP!_
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 11, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Francis continues to sneak forward, trying to be so quiet and elusive that even his location is a mystery to his companions. He approaches the fallen drow bodies, in hopes of searching their bodies for any interesting goodies. Perhaps he is a bit to eager as some twigs crack and crumple under his careless feet. 

As he approaches the fallen, he notices that the ground is covered with the greasiest coatings, presumably from the wizard in the party Brandon. Donating a large dose of caution to the cool night wind, Francis decides to risk treading over the greased forest floor anyway. His bare halfling feet provide more than enough friction to carry out his dastardly plans.

[sblock=Actions]Double move to C3 while using stealth entering grease.
Stealth: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
Acrobatics DC 10 Move in Grease: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
Map after the halfling[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 11, 2015)

[sblock=Francis]B/C-3-4 contains a grease spell (thus the skull in the middle of the 4 squares. Do you wish to change your move to account for that? You'd obviously see it, there is enough light for that.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 11, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the headsup I appreciate it. I went back and edited my post to reflect the DC 10 acro roll and the proper roleplay. I figured that wouldn't be a problem since no one else had acted yet. Let me know if there's anything else you need me to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 12, 2015)

"Hmm... No. Waiting would take too much time. Karra replies to the snarky remarks and then swings her Katana at him.

[sblock="actions"]

Attack the cook: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 13/13
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +3 Reflex: +1 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 4/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14):
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15):
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Feb 14, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

Brandon sends out another ray of lightning at the duelist, although he looks less confident in his accuracy.

[sblock=Elemental ray attack and damage roll]Elemental Ray (Lightning) ranged Touch attack: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9
Elemental Ray (Lightning) damage: 1D6 = [2] = 2
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Brandon
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 12/12
CMB: -2
CMD: 10

Fort: +2 +1
Reflex: +2 +1
Will: +3 +1

Perception: +1
Sense Motive: +6

Initiative: +8

Level 1 spells remaining: 1/4
Elemental rays remaining: 5/7

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger
Current Conditions in Effect:
-Light spell
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 15, 2015)

Karra's blade cuts deep into the side of the Venzan rake, dropping him to the ground as Brandon's electrical attack follows shortly thereafter, shocking him and ensuring he will not be getting up any time, soon. His rapier (a rather nice one, at that) falls at his feet.

Meanwhile, Priestess Anna calls upon the goddess of Venza to heal the giant Leira, and her serious wounds stitch before the group's eyes.

Finally, the dark elf captive merely sinks to her knees and reaches out to touch the body of her fallen comrade, shaking him and looking for a glimmer of hope. She withdraws her hand soon after, having gotten no sign of life. Meanwhile, the wild sounds of the forest start to slowly return, competing with the crackling of the campfire and Anzaldo's torch for your attention.

[sblock=Combat Over]Alright, that is it for formal combat activities. I'm going to be calculating experience shortly under the suspicion that we may have some level promotions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]Update: Everyone has leveled up. Check page one to see what your exact level-up date was (it's in GREEN), and your current total (it's at the bottom of your track).[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 15, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

As a fly is wont to hover around feces, Francis searches through the dead drow to find some of that nasty business that put him to sleep.


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 16, 2015)

"Hmm... lets see if our stolen goods are here." Karra remarks and motions Leira to help looking.


----------



## Aura (Feb 17, 2015)

The growing sound of forest night-life encroaches further on the group as the camp is searched over. Francis can find none of the potent sleep poison on the bodies of the dead Drow--although he suspects that each of them originally carried as many as two doses of the potent mixture. However, they each have a handful of coin, including gold crowns and a few remarkably rare platinum coins. Further, each of the hand crossbows each of them carried are exotic and valuable, going for about 100 gold each at the Mystic Pearl.

A quick check of the Venzan swordsman by Leira reveals little in the way of wealth--his most valuable coin is silver. However, his rapier obviously hails from one of the finer swordsmiths of Venza, and would undoubtedly sell for hundreds of gold. He also has a chain shirt, a notably worthwhile light armor.

Finally, the Drow and the swordsman have a myriad of other minor possessions: leather armors, light steel shields, regular quality rapiers, daggers (although the one that got thrown would be difficult to find in the dark), etc. Plus there is a variety of rather mundane items strewn across the campsite, from bedrolls to cooking pan.

Finally, next to where the swordsman went down, the shipment of valuable alchemical remedies lies, completely undisturbed. Karra can quickly determine that the vials of exotic liquids are all intact and ready for transport. The group is in possession of the shipment once again and Anzaldo excitedly babbles the good news to Priestess Anna.

[sblock=Loot]each dark elf's remaining gear-out (so all this x3): Leather Armor (although one is being worn by the captive), Light Steel Shield, Rapier, hand crossbow, 10 bolts, Dagger
the cook/swordsman's gear-out: Masterwork Rapier, Chain Shirt, 2 Daggers (one has been thrown and would be difficult to find, particularly given current conditions)

The coins are kinda a wash--it comes out in the end so it's not important exactly how much each bad guy had.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 19, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Francis frowns at his utter failure to find ant of the potent potables he was looking for. "Is that crooked fellow completely done for? Maybe we should tie up his rear too, and get some answers if he awakes." He walks over to the body to inspect for any signs of life. If there is, he tries to fix the cook's wounds in any manner acceptable.

After his business with the fallen opponent. Francis John III crouches down in a squatting position, basically resting on his laurels. Apparently deep in thought, he looks at Karra, the half-elf. He quickly looks back at the drow prisoner, and then back at Karra again. *"Karra why didn't you tell me!"* Squinting his eyes as he does so Francis' head begins to swivel back and forth between the two. A growing smiles escapes his face to all who may be looking.

*"Aha! Eureka! Why yes that's how it works! Why would I ever thing you can subjugate the conjective clause in the punitive form! Those indirect verbs surely are tricky, but it all makes much more sense now if you forget about cognitive tenses of the twice titular adverbs!"* Francis slaps his forehead in disbelief.

He walks over to Karra, stands up to his full height, and looks square in her beauteous hazel eyes. He speaks, albeit in the alluring language of elves. *"Top of the evening to you, my fair lady!"* To a elf purebred, the syllables would be a bit on the crude side, but the halfling is clearly understandable. Continuing in elven, *"You know, once we get back to Venza, why don't you and me get something nice to eat. I'll take you Monty's.... why dinner's on me of course! All seven courses, and they simply have some of the most delightful misty-dotted marshmallow muffins."* The halfling gives a slight bow, and the most bashful of smiles.

[sblock=Heal Check]Heal Check: The Cook (if needed): 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 19, 2015)

Karra, slightly confused about the ramblings of the mad Halfling, hesitates for a second before replying in elvish "_Hmm... while I do find you partially repulsive the promise of marshmallow muffins is too good to decline._"


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 19, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

The halfling winks at Karra, *"So you're saying there's a chance? It's settled, it's a date!"*

[sblock=OOC]I picked up a rank in elven on level up, to explain that. Can I use green for speaking in elven, should I just mention it, or use spoiler blocks?[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Feb 20, 2015)

*Brandon the Swift*

*"Personally, I vote that we bring these supplies back with the rest of the convoy and get some *sleep*. I am definitely primed for some much needed rest if I am going to keep using my talents."*

With the rush of adrenaline from the battle dying down, Brandon is looking less than peppy. Far less.


----------



## Aura (Feb 21, 2015)

Francis approaches the fallen sword fighter and checks him carefully, only to find that the combination of blade and spell was too much--the man no longer breathes. This gives him plenty of time for banter and little cause for concern over whether he could have possibly saved him from the jaws of death.

[section]
Anna Kallira
It is not until Brandon speaks up that the Priestess Anna responds. "Yes, I agree. We seem to have the medicines back in our possession. Pick up what you want and let's get back to bed, I don't know about the rest of you, but I have had quite enough adventure for one night!" She then lapses into silence, apparently content to wait until everyone is done with the campsite.[/section]

The prisoner, for her part, seems rather oblivious to the combination of banter and complaints from the group. She stands silently next to her two fallen companions, on the edge of contemplation and emotional outburst. So far the former is prevailing, with but a single tear betraying any chance of the latter.

[sblock=Actions?]So far, all that has been assumed is: The bad guys have been searched for gear, money, and more doses of poison. You'll want to say what you're taking and leaving in terms of what you find, but the unspecified amount of cash doesn't have to be detailed.

As for language, keep both what is said and some sort of reminder for which language it is said in as part of the IC text. The way Lindeloef did it was perfectly acceptable.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 21, 2015)

A load yawn comes form Karra. "Hmm... yes rest will be needed. Now that the thrill of a fight washes out, i feel rather tired."

She walks up to the drow "_Hmm... you hold your end of the bargain, we will uphold our end. You are free to go but let me warn you. If you think it is a good idea to come back and take some sort of revenge on us we will execute the halflings plan instead of being nice like this time._" she says in elvish.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 21, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Seeing Karra begin to talk about freeing the drow, Francis scampers over. Speaking in his newly-found mastery of the elven tongue, *"Wait, wait wait now! First you must tell me where to get your elf poison, or at least how to make it! If not, when I get back to Venza, I will convince Celebrim of the Venzan high command to scour this region and eradicate the rest of your kind from the baronies. Time to speak up, yes?*" Francis does his best to muster a fine amount of vitriol in his silvery voice.

After carefully weighing the drow's response, Francis speaks to the rest of the group. *"Yes everyone, I agree. High time for a nap. Shall we camp here? Anzaldo, how's dem ponies, neh?"* The halfling unpacks his belongings and gets ready for camp when everyone else it ready too.

[sblock=Bluff Roll]Bluffing the drow: 1D20+13 = [14]+13 = 27
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I don't want to interrupt freeing the drow after she answers, just trying to get some info [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 21, 2015)

[sblock=Anastrace]We got word that Ana is back following a sudden medical emergency, if anyone is curious. She seemed to want to get back to playing, so we may be hearing from Leira soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 23, 2015)

After Francis' threats, the Dark Elf speaks, broken from her reverie over her lost compatriots. Her wavering voice carries a rich accent that is absent in Karra's way of speaking the Elven tongue. _"I have no idea how sleep poison is made. We are trained on proper handling of the stuff, not making it. As for where to get it, that is easy. It's a regular offering in shoppes... in the underdark, anyway..."_ She trails off, seemingly pre-occupied with other thoughts.

[sblock=Intimidation]You still needed an Intimidation roll, but I supplied it and it was nominally successful. If the result were to matter, we'd have to get into your threat was even plausible. But it just doesn't matter, because you have access to sleep poison already, albeit on a 75% roll. See the first posting in the Mystic Pearl thread for rules of purchase.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 23, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Continuing in the ancestral tongue of the pointy-eared, *"You must simply tell me where the closest entrance to the underworld is before we let you go! As soon as you tell me, you are free."* Francis addresses the whole party. *"As soon as our captive answers one more simple question, we'll send her on her merry way so we can get some shut eye."*

[sblock=OOC]Don't know if every question needs a separate roll or not. If it does, go ahead and roll it to save time. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 24, 2015)

Something about Francis' demand stirs the melancholy dark elf to purpose. Even so, she speaks softly, with barely sharper enunciation of her words than previously. _"I've fulfilled my part of the bargain and already been given my leave by the light one,"_ she gestures to Karra as she speaks. _"And now I am repaid with threats of genocide and revocation of the deal. Is it too much to ask you just leave me be and bask in the glory of your victory graciously? If you'll excuse me, I have lost companions to mourn."_ With that, she turns to the deceased, unhooking their cloaks to use as shrouds as she prepares to handle burial of the bodies.

[sblock=Explanation]This is getting well outside the scope of the game and the sandbox nature of the LPF world. I don't really want to put a specific place to 'the underdark' for fear of potential contradiction with other DMs (as well as other detrimental complications)... it's not on the wiki (I checked.) Since it doesn't effect gameplay (the stuff is stocked 75% at the Mystic Pearl), it's really an issue I want to be done with.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 24, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

My efforts are futile. This elf is useless. Francis loosens the bindings, kicks the elf in the shin, and shoos her away. Shouting harshly in elven, *"Scram you worthless terrorist. Begone back to the underdark!"*

The halfling turns to the group. *"Where shall we rest? Brandon needs some sleep!"

*[sblock=OOC]Sorry the questions took so long. I totally get your reasoning about the contradicting sandbox nature. By that same token, I thought it might be a really fun fact to save for like, three adventures from now. (assuming the twerp lives that long )

Unrelated thought, what if a character knew a fact that was true, but really unbelievable. It's almost like they would have to roll a bluff check just to tell the truth! And if that's the case, anyone would know if something was possibly true or not based on the offer of a bluff roll or not. To hide that, a GM would have to do a bunch of fake bluff rolls all the time, which would lead to insanity. I'm not trying to change how the game is played or anything, just theoretical nonsense in my current sleep-deprive state IRL.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 26, 2015)

"Looking forward to take a good nap. Hmm... though I think it is my turn of taking night watch." Karra says with a hint of disappointment in her voice


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2015)

[section]Francis interrupts the dark elf's task and, after a short, sharp exchange in Elven, cuts her free and kicks her in the shin. With a yelp, she hobbles off, down the path deeper into the forest, not so much as looking back.

Anna Kallira. . . . . . . . . . . . .Anzaldo
[/section]
"Hmp. Wonder wat it was tis time," Anzaldo remarks as he watches the dark one flee.

"What?" asks Priestess Anna, showing a look of concern. "I heard yelling, an ten a thump."

Anzaldo sighs. "Te dark girl. I'll tell ya anoter time. Like te story matters." Turning his attention to present concerns, Anzaldo speaks up and addresses the group, "I has no want of sleepin wit tese dead guys. Grab wat ya all want an let's git out 'ere."

[sblock=Actions]The prisoner is out of the picture and all known assailants are dead. All 'loot', such as it is, has been already detailed for you, it's just a matter of what you wish to take.

The shipment is still laying towards the north side of the camp, completely undisturbed.

The camp itself hasn't been investigated in any way past initial observations. The bodies have simply been quick-checked for valuables.

You all are in free actions, so feel free to do whatever you wish to tidy up.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 26, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

*"Well alrighty then Anzaldo your highness, we can do that but let's bag up some of their crap first. How much more can these ponies store?"* Francis starts to rummage through the belongings, gathering them together in one neat and orderly pile. *"Anyone mind if I take the daggers? We have four if anyone wants them though. Otherwise perhaps we divvy up the gold, and pawn the rest. We should at least try and take  Mr. Fancy Pants' sword, the handbow contraption thing, and as many of those armours as possible if we want to make our journey profitable."*


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2015)

[sblock=Daggers]They are medium size, FrancisJohn. You'd take a penalty trying to use them. If you wish to edit to fit feel free.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Feb 26, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Upon closer inspection, Francis realizes that even the small dagger meant for those larger folks were still too big for his curiously small hands. *"Rubbish! These blades are much too clunkly for me halfling fingers. Do with them what you wish."* He begins to go and pack the other finds onto the pony to see how much it can hold.


----------



## Anastrace (Feb 27, 2015)

*Leira Olren*

"Well that was a workout, I'll say. I agree Francis, let's take what we can. Never know how much we can get for their stuff from a merchant. Their loss is our gain. Am I right?" Leira laughs.


----------



## Aura (Feb 28, 2015)

[section]
Anzaldo
The mules, Betsy and Johnna, maintain their nasty temperament throughout the proceedings. That, plus Francis' small stature, makes it difficult for him to stow things on them, at best. Every now and again, as he reaches up to add an item to one of the animal's backs, the devious half-horse takes a step away.

From a distance, Anzaldo watches for a while, chuckling, before finally interceding. "Ya betta let me... tese girls dinna like oter men!" He works at stowing items, sorting them on a basis of their value. "Quality blades, tese hand bow tings, stuff like tat, keep. The rest--too 'eavy once we add camp gear." With that, things such as leather armors, daggers and crossbow bolts end up on the ground. "Tere! Still enuf fer te camp stuff!"[/section]

With Anzaldo and Francis packing the mules, Brandon has time to look about some more. *"So much stuff strewn about,"* he mutters, *"Surely some of it is of interest."* With that, the young man starts going through things, determined to find something of worth. He tosses mundane things into a pile as he goes, but doesn't elaborate on what he is doing.

With the light of the fire further dying, about the only useful light is that which you've brought--Brandon's light spell plus one torch.

[sblock=epicbob and other stuff]Epicbob will not be with us any more (he sent me a private message), so I'll be running his sorcerer in GMPC mode until the end of the adventure to give some stability to the game.

Experience has been updated for Leira now that she's with us, again. And Brandon's xp track finalized as of his latest post.

Let's go ahead and move forward, there is more adventure to be had. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 2, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

*"Brandon, find anything interesting? And how much light do you have left? Let's get going soon! Grandpa over there has to pee I bet."* Francis is ready to camp for the night whenever everyone else is.


----------



## Aura (Mar 3, 2015)

*"For a while, I guess,"* Brandon replies, when asked about how long his light lasts. *"But, more importantly, there is no practical limit to how many times I can refresh it, so that makes it useful."* With that, he turns his attention to continuing his investigation. Ruffling through a backpack as it lays on the ground, the young mage mutters, *"Well, what have we here?"* Slowly pulling a bare parchment from the pack, he holds it up to his source of magical light. The eerie light illuminates the surface, giving it a odd yellow glow was viewed from the backside.

Meanwhile, Anazaldo continued to work at getting the more valuable of the looted items onto one of the mules, with little more than a harrumph regarding Francis' commentary. He seems rather intent on leaving the campsite as soon as possible.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 3, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

*"Now Brandon, do share aloud as we make our way back to the "L'hotel di Venza."* quips Francis as he tries to round up the others.


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 4, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"I agree Francis, I'm ready to get back underway. How about the rest of you?" Leira straps her whip blade back in place around her waist, and shuffles a bit with nervous energy.

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi, +5, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: S
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 6, 2015)

"Hmm... ready to go" Karra replies.


----------



## Aura (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking down at the halfling from the parchment he was reading, Brandon smiles, *"I think we're talking more along the lines of Tritower, according to this cryptic little piece, anyway. It's just notes, possibly written by the cook for his own benefit. It reads, 'Role: Cook. Feign ignorance of their language. Second spur seaward from Tritower, top of hill to right after half-ish hour. Go unarmed. Payment from Falcon.' What do you all think?"* The young sorcerer turns the page to the group and shines his light on it, in case they wanted to inspect it for themselves. The handwriting is a bit sloppy and each sentence is parsed off into it's own paragraph.
[section]
Anzaldo
"I tink ya mite wanna nix tat last part 'bout arms," the old mule driver offers, smiling. "If ya want to worry it at all. Not like ya were hired fer," Anzalldo begins, only to be abruptly cut off by Anna.[/section]
[section]
Anna Kallira
"I'll pay double," Priestess Anna interjects suddenly, as if there was little planning on her part. She takes a breath, and clarifies, "Double, if you go there, and find this 'Falcon' guy and deal with him and any thugs he has with him. I've had quite enough of him." She stops speaking and there is the sound of crickets in the background.
[/section]
Brandon looks at the priestess, then back at the group, then finally returns his gaze to her. *"Well... I could use the money,"* he tentatively offers, his voice a little unsteady, obviously looking for others' thoughts on the issue.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 9, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

Normally, the unsparingly hyperbolic halfling would launch into some tirade or other, but this time, he keeps it aptly simple. *"Anna, count me in! But let's sleep first. You don't want to see what I get like after I take a trip to Grumpy Town."* With that, Francis shuffles off to move to the campsite and get ready to sleep.

[sblock=OOC]Ready to go when the others are, to set up new camp and rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 9, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"I'll be in, just to bring that Falcon to a just end. If there is no hurry, then perhaps a little sleep is in order." Leira looks about, nervous about offering ideas.


----------



## Aura (Mar 10, 2015)

Anzaldo
"I tink a good night is next, ten," Anzaldo begins, mirroring previous comments on the issue. "If ten, tat note sound 'ike it close to Tritower. Few more days on te road." With that, the old man finishes securing the last of the items deemed worthy of keeping. "I'm beat. Gettin' back to camp ten."

[sblock=Plans]So basically, the site attributed as the location of 'Falcon' is close to Tritower, so you've got a ways to go. Plenty of time for recovering spells and the like. It's close enough you can complete the mission then go back for it, or attempt to deal with Falcon before finishing the jaunt to Tritower. It's up to you, just make sure you come to a decision, preferably IC.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 10, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

The quotable halfling pauses for a thinksie. *"Well, there are certainly pros and cons to dealing with the delightful Mr. Falcon before or after we arrive in town. On one hand, it would be nice to put a quick end to his rubbish along the way. But on the other hand, if we went to town first we wouldn't have to worry about the supplies making it there safely."* Francis looks around the group for more input, as he is truly undecided on this matter.


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 10, 2015)

Karra speaks up "Hmm... I'd prefer to deliver the goods first, so we don't have to worry about them or the safety of Anzaldo and Anna."


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 10, 2015)

"I agree the safety of Lady Anna is paramount, we should deliver her and the goods to Tritower, before going after the Falccon. We can deal with him and bring proof to Lady Anna that the deed is done. That's what I believe."

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapon in Hand: Urumi, +5, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: S
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 11, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
[/sblock]

*"Well smithery gimbet! To Tritower we go!"* Suddenly in the most jovial of moods, Francis rushes over to Anna's side. Although the height difference makes the scene truly awkward, Francis takes her by the hand. *"Milady, let's go to camp for the night, and we shall have you on the way to Tritower by morn!"* The halfling readies himself to find a suitable campsite with the others. Francis calls out to Karra in the elven tongue, *"Monty's, don't forget!"*


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 11, 2015)

"Hmm... who is Monty?" Karra asks confused. She already forgot.


----------



## Aura (Mar 12, 2015)

With that, the group heads back to camp, with the not-so-intreped mule-driver leading the way. He seems more than eager to get out of the realm of adventuring and back into the realm of ordinary affairs--driving mules, setting camp, cooking, breaking camp, and so on, and so forth. The old man seems comforted by his routines.

For everyone else, the rest of the trip is more an exercise in boredom, with the highlights of your day being the people that pass you going the opposite direction, and dinner. (For his part, Anzaldo puts most of his cooking effort into dinner, and it's usually pretty good.) From time to time, Anna lapses back into complaining, although the reason bears more an air of legitimacy--she is clearly wearing out. Although she doesn't have a tumble like the one in the woods, she does drop to one knee on two occasions, and for long stretches of silence, you can hear her labored breaths.

Finally, Tritower comes into sight. Named literally for the cityscape, which features three distinct towers, the port town serves as the border between the civilized lands and the wild hinterlands. It is a trade town, born and bred on the prospect of helping get supplies from point a to point b.

Within the town is a humble Shrine of Cortesia--an open-air shrine with enough bench seating for, perhaps, 30-ish people to sit at any given time. It is manned by a single acolyte, a good natured 20 year old human named Larin Cadallis. He seems rather surprised to see you all and particularly Anna. From the short conversation between them you come to understand he'd never expected somebody with her 'special potential' to travel from Venza at all, much less with a small mercenary group.

Finally, you are paid for the initial part of the journey. As part of the payment, you each receive a healing potion, which, if you end up not needing it, you can sell when you finally get back to Venza--such an item is as good as gold at the local magic market there. However, the young priestess pointedly notes that it might not be a bad thing to have in your back pocket when confronting this Falcon character.

Anna bids you farewell and adds best wishes for your safe return. You walk to the edge of town, with the cryptic note from the cook's backpack in hand...

[sblock=Healing Potion]In addition to an unspecified amount of gold, you each get a Potion of Cure Light Wounds worth 50 gold. It's like any consumable--if you use it, it's entered in your character's finances section as a consumed item. However, with no healing in the group, it might be a life-saver.[/sblock]
[sblock=Summary Description]The game has been altered in order to fit with a larger scheme of freeing up adventurers about the same time so games can be rebalanced and new DMs assigned. So I had to use a rather lengthy descriptive text to move thing along. We will now pick up with our mercenary group deciding what's next.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 12, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Are we allowed to spend some time shopping?
Do we have to come back to Tritower after killing Falcon (hopefully) to get Anna's payment?
If we are allowed to shop, how does the mystic pearl work?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 13, 2015)

[sblock=Shopping]If you wish to, you can head to the merchant district instead of to the edge of town to reinvest your earnings in usable equipment. Post your intention to do so here, in IC terms, and then go back to the Living Pathfinder forum and find the Mystic Pearl thread. There you will find instructions (first page) and examples (the rest of the pages) on how to spend money. Create your own little post there (it's customary to insert narrative for the shopkeeper yourself) and then go and adjust your character sheet.

Basically, the Mystic Pearl manifests itself, along with Arcane Row in general, in all the major communities of En. It's literally the same shop in each of those towns, although there are some oddities--such as they shop has better ability to find items not in inventory in Venza than in Tritower. However, if you are buying things out of stock, you can always do that. Also, Masterwork and Special Materials items are in stock to the same chances (75% usually) regardless.

Your encounter rewards are worth 200 gold worth of items, each. Your pay from Anna is 700 gold each, and you have one potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gold). Everything trades in at 100% for math ease.  So your character sheet should have a career earnings of:

150 beginning money
950 Road to Tritower Mid-adventure payout
=
1100 total

This isn't to say you have 1100 to spend at the moment, but that the total of your pre-existing gear and your potion leaves you 900 to spend.

And yes, you'll be collecting the rest of your earnings from Anna at the end, assuming you don't all die and all that. 

Let's get right to the shopping so we make the set of new game offerings here in a few weeks.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 13, 2015)

"Hmm... i am good to go, with this handy healing potion, I think i am covered. " Karra replies "Ready to get rid of Falcon when you are."


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 13, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"Aye, I'm good to bring the Falcon to justice. We've got potions. So I'm good to go"  Her bold voice showing a hint of trepidation.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 14, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]dont have the time to do a full post, but i want Francis to pick up a buckler. Other than that he's ready to go. Don't want to hold up the game any further. I'll fix my char sheet and mini block as soon as I can. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 16, 2015)

[sblock=Non-proficient armors]As Rogues are not proficient with shields, Francis will take the ACP against attack rolls and a lot of different skill checks. Let us know what you're doing ASAP Francis so we can keep moving. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]sorry, forgot about that. Move on along. Nothing to see here. [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 16, 2015)

After a moment's thought on some matter by Francis, he joins the group at the edge of Tritower, looking back at the road that brought them from Venza. As the four of you look outwards, Brandon the Swift pulls a scribbled note out from his belt pouch and reads part of it aloud. *"Second spur seaward from Tritower, top of hill to right after half-ish hour,"* he intones. *"Well, seaward would obviously be to the right, since we can see the water's edge right now. Later on it might not be so obvious. What's a spur? Any road? Major roads? He wasn't very descriptive."
*
With that, the young sorcerer looks at the group expectantly, sliding the note back into his belt pouch for safe keeping.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 17, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 7/7
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 3/3
[/sblock]
*"Sorry for the delay chaps! I went to go try out a shield for our upcoming encounter, but they are just too damn bulky."* Francis shakes his head in an effort to refocus. *"Let me go back and ask for directions.... if you will, I'll be back in a jiff. Isn't there a specific time they were supposed to meet?"* The halfling scurries back into town to find a local who might know the roads or layout or any info that might help.

[sblock=Local Knowledge = 16]Local Knowledge the Roads of Tritower: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]GM, next time just let me fail when I try to do something silly like equip a buckler. Francis doesn't mind learning the hard way! [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]I'm hoping I got my adaptable luck rolls back?[/sblock]
[sblock=Monty's]Monty's Steakhouse of Rare and Exotic Meats, Karra's date with Francis[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 17, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"Ok Francis, you do that. We'll wait for you"


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 17, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]If he finds the info, we'll just take that road. If not, we will head back south a half hour and turn right near whatever we think is the nearest 2nd spur, and look for a hill.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 18, 2015)

Brandon is every bit as puzzled as anyone else over the note. *"Well, it doesn't say anything about a time. Maybe he thought he would remember that and didn't note it down. Or maybe there is no specific time. I don't know."* He pulls out the note and looks again, as if to check for any additional information in the terse writings. However, he doesn't say anything.

Francis takes a quick moment to ask a nearby traveler, a rapier-armed man in his 40's of likely Venzan extraction. The man listens to the halfling a moment, running his fingers through his hair and absentmindedly scratching. He doesn't think 'spur' is a standardized term of any kind, making the entire issue more muddled. He does suggest that it sounds like a purposeful attempt to discern substantial roads from minor ones, but it is too hard to tell. He does, however, offer that there are hills to the seaward side of the road for miles, which may make things a bit difficult. With that, the Venzan man seems to be wanting to along with his travel, and bids Francis adieu.

One thing is for certain--the first road, path, whatever, is NOT it.

[sblock=The Plan]Barring any further input, we'll go with Francis' intended search plan.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Buckler]No worries, although I was telling the *player* the mechanical effect. You are free to have Francis still act a bit inadvisably if you wish, of course. [/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 18, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 12/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 3/3[/sblock]

Francis comes back to the group with the sullen news; no useful information. The scurvy halfling looks around the cityscape of Tritower, trying to find a building with easy access  that might provide a clear vantage point of the surrounding areas. *"Since there doesn't appear to be a set meeting time, do you guys just want to start walking back south down the silver road and make a right in a half hour? Or do you want to go back in Tritower and look around a bit more? Maybe try and get on top of a tall building and take a looksie. Or find a tavern or somewhere where someone might know something? What do you guys want to do?"* Throughout this whole line of questioning, the frump on the halfling's face has slowly reversed, as he methodically got out and packed his trusty thinking pipe. When the first crackle of leaf smoke fills the air, he is content. Suddenly a thought bubbles up into the tiny halfling's brain.*"Hey Leira, where did you mention you were from again?"*

[sblock=The Plan]Don't know if real world time allows us to go back into town for more info. If not, hopefully the simple plan of just walking is the right one. OOC, the choice doesn't really matter to me.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Buckler]Most things Francis does is inadvisable.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 18, 2015)

Karra snaps out of her daydream "A spur is something branching off from a major road or it can be a mountain ridge from a bigger mountain. Hmmm..."


----------



## Aura (Mar 21, 2015)

*State of Disrepair*

With that, the intrepid quartet venture into the countryside in search of Falcon. Decrypting the cook's note turns out to be something of a trial and error affair. After traveling a half hour on the Silver Road and turning right (towards the sea), it is a little doubtful that this is the second spur by any accounting. It is at this point that Brandon offers, *"Ug, the half hour must be a reference to how long he expected to travel on the spur itself, not how long it takes to get to the turn...."*

This said, the group treks back to Tritower for another attempt. Counting anything passable as a possible spur yields no positive result... a half hour seaward travel on the path leaves you unable to see, thanks to some thick local forest. More backtracking is required.

Third time's a charm. About midday, the group tries counting anything at least resembling a road as a possible spur. Turning seaward at the second road, the group travels for a half hour with decent ability to see past the road. Hills are clearly visible in the distance, and as you get closer, and the time progresses to about the half-hour mark, one of them seems to have some sort of structure on it.

About a hundred yards away from your current position, the place seems to be a rather large estate, probably built by someone with considerable wealth. However, even at that distance, there is evidence of a decided lack of maintenance both the structure and the grounds. The warm afternoon breeze fans trees that obviously are in desperate need of pruning. It becomes a distinct possibility that this building has been abandoned, for some unknown reason....

[sblock=actions]Let me know what information you'd like that isn't included here. Obviously, more becomes available the closer you get.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 21, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"Well, I'm guessing we've found it. Did we find it too late? This place looks...overgrown. What do you all think?" Leira shakes her head. She cracks her neck, and readies her shield. "Just in case. I don't trust there not to be something living here, whether it's some wild animals, or this Falcon person."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 21, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 12/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 3/3[/sblock]
*
"This HAS to be it! What fool in their right mind wouldn't pick an abandoned mansion to conduct business of the shadiest ilk?"* Francis looks around. *"There are probably a million ways in, but I wouldn't recommend just waltzing in the front door. Unless we make Leira giant again and just let her kick down the door!"* He laughs at his own joke, but on a more serious note, he finally packs his pipe away. As he loads his crossbow, he asks *"I see a few options. Why don't we take a wide circle around the property to seize up the structure, or just dart for the nearest entrance and try and make with the surprise? But first..."* The halfling scours around for any sign of footprints.

[sblock=Tracking 13]tracking: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13
[/sblock]

[sblock=Questions]How far are we away?
How big does the house look?
How many floors?
How many approximate rooms?
Can we see any doors or windows from our location?
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 21, 2015)

"I'm up for a stealthy jaunt around the place. It seems a better option than busting in the front door. Let me just grab some shuriken in case someone does pop their heads up." She stretches her legs and does some practices kicks while maintaining a grip on the shuriken. "Alright, I'm good to go, no matter the plan."

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Shuriken +5 Damage 1d2+4, 10' Type P 20/20 or Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 23, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 12/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 3/3[/sblock]

*"Alright mateys, we circle! Stealthily of course...."* The group begins to traverse the perimeter of the location.




[sblock=Tracking 13]tracking: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13[/sblock]
[sblock=Perception 18]Perception +7: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stealth 26]Stealth +11: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26
[/sblock]
[sblock=Initiative 12]Initiative +3: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 23, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"I'll follow behind you Francis. Let's see what we can see." With that Leira attempts to steathily move behind the halfling.

[sblock=Rolls]
Perception: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6

Stealth Check: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14

Initiative Check: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8

[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Shuriken +5 Damage 1d2+4, 10' Type P 20/20 or Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B, 
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 23, 2015)

"Hmm... I don't think it is a good idea for us all to sneak. Some of us aren't really good at it" Karra remarks before following her companions.

[sblock="rolls"]
Perception: 1D20+2 = [11]+2 = 13


Stealth: 1D20 = [4] = 4


Initiative: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8


[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 25, 2015)

Francis scouts the area, looking for fresh signs of people passing and heading up to the old estate. Sure enough, the area does not seem to be unused (although the house is in dire need of maintenance.) The pathway is wide enough for a carriage, and leads up to the front of the house.

As the group comes to agreement on a general plan, Brandon seems to be staring at the structures endlessly. When group begins to move through the underbrush, the young sorcerer coughs loudly, effectively getting your attention.* "Guys... there is someone up there watching us."* With more eyes watching, it looks like someone was previously sitting, but and now stands, deliberately peering in your direction. You can't make out what clothing or armor the figure might be wearing, but you can see the weapon: probably a long bow.

The figure reaches back to the door behind and knocks on it loudly enough you can barely hear....

[sblock=The Estate]The Estate is centered around a large house, about 120 wide as it faces you. The main doorway, a double-door affair, faces you as well and empties out onto a porch. The two floor house has multiple windows facing you, on both levels. You have no idea on how many rooms that would be--there are too many unknown variables. You think you see some sort of building out back--there might be more than one. Distance to the house is about 100 yards/300 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 25, 2015)

Stowing her shuriken, and drawing her whip blade Leira motions to the rest of the group. "Well, we've lost the element of surprise. We've got to get in that building he disappeared into. Front door is out, how about a window? I'm up for breaking some glass."  

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 1d8+4, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 25, 2015)

[sblock=He's Watching You]The guy that saw you all has not dropped out of sight. For clarification, he popped up from out of sight and is now knocking (loudly) on the front door as he keeps an eye on you.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 26, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 12/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 3/3[/sblock]

*"The jig is up! We've been discovered!"* shouts Francis, arms flailing as he gallops in circles around the group. Brandon the mage ducks out the way as the crossbow waywardly points in his direction. The halfling stops. *"Well I've certainly made a fool out of meself now, didn't I?"* He winks at Leira. 

*"The way I see's it, we have to have a new plan. We could charge ahead, swords a-blazing! Or better yet, we can slowly approach in peace, and I could come up with some real troll of a lie to tell them, and we sneak attack them! Or even better, let's come back later at night! Or better yet, we can just stop and ask for directions to the beach."* His brow furrows as he awaits responses from the group.


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 26, 2015)

"Hmm... I am all for a lie. Tell them something ridiculous like we wanted to have an interracial orgy in the bushes and didn't know that the building wasn't abandoned. That will confuse him, maybe make him uncomfortable enough, so that we can get a drop on them." Karra suggests.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 26, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 12/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 3/3[/sblock]

The halfling's eyes light up at the audacity , the brazenness, the mischief of such an idea. *"Peeerfect! Karra, I knew there was a bit of the old devil in you! Let's make it dinner AND drinks, eh? I sure hope the Fair Lady of the Coin shines favorably on us."* Francis snootily begins to rub his hands together. *"I got this, no worries. If there are no better suggestions, shall be we on our way?"* Mr. John III begins to lead the way, crossbow in hand, but pointed up in a gesture signifying peace.

[sblock=OOC]I'm ready to move if the others are too. If there is some kind of roll like Reflex or something that jeopardizes the poor little man's life, please add my +2 luck to that. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 26, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"I'm certainly glad Lady Anna isn't around to here that story. Let's see what happens. I mean what's the worst that could happen? They fight us, or they offer to join us?" She shudders. "I'm not sure which makes me cringe more."


----------



## Aura (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round 1: When Arrows Fall from the Sky*

No sooner does Francis take a definitive motion off the main road and onto the mansion's drive does the man standing on the porch pull and arrow from his waist quiver, load, and loose the barbed shaft into the sky. Seeing this, Brandon yells, *"Arrow!"*

As the arrow begins to fall towards the group, it becomes rather hard to spot. Francis has just barely enough time to worry over losing track of it when it sinks deep into his chest, shaft and white feathers protruding obscenely from him. The pain nearly brings him to his knees.

*"Oh!"* Brandon exclaims, wincing at Francis' pain, *"I guess that would explain the note about going unarmed. Touchy guard!"
*
[sblock=Combat]OK, some assumptions for the off-map part of the combat:
(1) You are 300' from the archer and 250' from a parting in the low wall that runs around the estate. Your distance listed will be the distance to the wall (putting you on the map.)
(2) There is a slight grade upward, but it is not sufficiently extreme so as to reduce movement.
(3) There is a 'driveway', starting from the road where you are standing, and heading to the wall. Once inside the wall, it turns right and heads around the manor to the back. For game purposes it is straight and obstruction free, so you can run (x4 movement, 120' per round for most people.)
(4) Off the road, there is misc. clutter and obstruction on movement. You cannot run (so x2 movement is the best you can do) and you lose one square a turn to navigating clutter. (Thus, a 30' move covers 55' per turn this way.) However, it will impart a +2 AC while you are doing so.
(5) You can mix and match movement types on your approach, just be clear in OOC what you are doing and how far you expect to move.)
(6) There was no special circumstance or bonus to the archer's attack. He simply got lucky.
(7) The archer is standing on the porch and there is a low wall around it, providing him +2 AC cover bonus to ranged attacks (unless you get up on the porch with him, of course.)
(8) Remember: You each got a potion of healing.

Combat Actors
Francis - 9 damage (12 hp), AC 18, 250' distant, conditionals: none
Leira - 0 damage (18 hp), AC 19, 250' distant, conditionals: none
Karra - 0 damage (21 hp), AC 14, 250' distant, conditionals: none
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 12, 250' distant, conditionals: none
Archer - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 15+2, conditionals: none

Map is coming, although you won't need it for a couple/few rounds.

Everyone is up.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Mar 29, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 12/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 2/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

*"SON OF A TROLL WHORE! ABANDON ALL HOPE!"* Francis gasps as he drops to the floor, writhing in agony. He strains to dig out his new potion. _Didn't think we'd need this so fast, did we. You imbecile! Next time read the note you dumbass halfling._ He slams it down quicker than a dwarf given free beer. Francis is instantly relieved, and focuses on removing the offending arrow.

[sblock=Actions]Free Action: Drop to Prone (+4 AC, Total 22)
Move Action: Retrieve potion
Standard Action: Chug
Free Action: Remove Arrow (just for roleplaying purposes?)[/sblock]

[sblock=Roll]CLW is 1d8+3 correct? If not I will adjust accordingly.: 1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]How many squares does it take to get from where we are to the side of the driveway where there is more AC?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 29, 2015)

[sblock=Potion]All potions are calculated at minimum level to have the spell, so in this case, the healing is 1d8+1. That will amount, assuming the same roll, to 7 pts for FrancisJohn. And yes, removing the arrow is purely a roleplaying artifact (no action to do unless wrapped into a description of rendering first aid as per Healing skill, but it causes no penalty, either.)

Getting the +2 ac is just a matter of how you choose to take your movement. If you use the slower, off-road movement, you have it. If you use the faster on-road movement, you don't. It's a bit artificial, and figured into the -1 square rule stated above.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 30, 2015)

"Hmm... Not very nice to shoot at us, we were having an orgy over here" Kara yells over to the archer while using the cover off the road to get closer to the building.

[sblock="edit: ooc"]Forgot, Karra takes the slower route.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 21/21
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): (4/4)
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15): (3/3)
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Mar 30, 2015)

Staying to cover, Leira keeps her shield raised as she advances as quickly as she can manage, drawing her whip blade as she goes. "Still with us, right Francis?" Leira asks worriedly. 

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 1d8+4, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2015)

*Battle at the Old Manor House Round 2*

Brandon starts chanting a magical spell as Karra and Leira head up the hill, doing their best to use natural cover to their advantage. Upon completion of the spell, nothing visible happens, although the swift youngster starts making his way up the hill in a similar fashion, keeping his eye on the archer with the deadly bow.

Undaunted, the man with the bow continues to work at dealing with the onrushing threats. He aims at the two leading women, leaving them wondering which one is his actual target. A mere moment later, Karra finds out it is her as a wooden shaft impales her arm, causing quite a bit of pain. "Yes!" the man exclaims, his voice carrying far enough to reveal his Tritower dialect of Low Landellian to Leira as he starts to work on drawing and nocking another arrow.

[sblock=combat stuff]Brandon casts mage armor and moves 30-5=25 feet. Karra and Leira both double move, covering 60-5=55 feet. The archer holds position and shoots Karra for 7 damage. Francis is credited with 7 points of healing for his potion.

Combat Actors
Francis - 2 damage (12 hp), AC 18+4(ranged), 250' distant, conditionals: potion used
Leira - 0 damage (18 hp), AC 19+2, 195' distant, conditionals: none
Karra - 7 damage (21 hp), AC 14+2, 195' distant, conditionals: none
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16+2, 225' distant, conditionals: mage armor
Archer - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 15+2, conditionals: none

(Remember, distance is to the gate. The porch and archer are a bit further in, but that at least puts you on the map.)

Everyone is up.​[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2015)

*Battle at the Old Manor House Round 2*

(repeat post removed)


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 1, 2015)

Francis scurries up the path, using whatever he can to obstruct the rudeness of any further arrows. 

[sblock=ooc]pain in the butt to include ministats from phone. Will update when I get to a cpu. In hospital with wife and new baby![/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 1, 2015)

"Hmmm... someone doesn't know how to properly penetrate a woman!" Karra shouts angrily in reaction to the arrow that hit her belittling the archers manhood. She continues along the more difficult path towards the building.


[sblock="baby"]
-Congratulations for the baby [/sblock]


[sblock="ooc"] Karra takes the slower route again.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/21
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): (4/4)
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15): (3/3)
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 1, 2015)

Leira continues to advance through the area off the main path, sticking to cover. Her shield at the ready to intercept any arrows.

[sblock=OOC]
Congrats Francis! Happy, happy day!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 1d8+4, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 3, 2015)

*Battle at the Old Manor House Round 3*

Francis clambers to his feet and starts his run up the hill, moving from cover to cover like his allies before him. Meanwhile, Leira, Karra and Brandon, thanks to a head start and longer legs, are making significant headway up the hill. However, it is still a ways to go and the archer on the porch continues to rain down barbed death on the intrepid group. This time, though, his luck has run out and the arrow flies wide. You can't hear anything, but you suspect he's cursing under his breath as a result.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Standing up is a move action, so Francis gets one move action up the hill, 20-5=15 feet. The rest do a double move, for 60-5=55 feet. The archer misses.

Combat Actors
Francis - 2 damage (12 hp), AC 18+2, 235' distant, conditionals: potion used
Leira - 0 damage (18 hp), AC 19+2, 140' distant, conditionals: none
Karra - 7 damage (21 hp), AC 14+2, 140' distant, conditionals: none
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16+2, 170' distant, conditionals: mage armor
Archer - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 15+2, conditionals: none

(Remember, distance is to the gate. The porch and archer are a bit further in, but that at least puts you on the map.)

Everyone is up.​

PS: Unless anyone objects, we can handle the rest of the run up the hill as a single, multi-round action, and speed things along. Just put conditional actions (e.g.: I drink my hp if reduced to half or less by the archer) in the sblock and I can narrate the result and start the festivities at the gate directly.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 3, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 10/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 19/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 2/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Watching a halfling run, let alone one of the stature of one Francis John III, is quite the sight to see. The normally wordy creature is silent, panting along the road as he charges ahead.

[sblock=Actions]Full-round Action: Run 80ft. AC 15[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Still won't have consistent computer access until the Monday after Easter. I will be able to post from my phone, but copying and pasting the stat block each time is quite the hassle. I won't slow the action down though.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 3, 2015)

Leira continues to advance cautiously knowing that the archer has the advantage at the moment. 

[sblock=ooc]
I'll keep advancing through the cover until I reach the gate. Then it'll be time to speed it up and put this punk down. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 1d8+4, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 4, 2015)

Karra, eager to get back at the archer, hurries along the rural path.

[sblock="ooc"]i am all for the fast advancement [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 6, 2015)

*Manor House Battle: Front Lawn Round 1*

Looking for thugs to kill, the heroes trudge their way further up the hill, finally arriving at the gate all about the same time. However, the advance does not come without cost, and the opportunistic archer makes sure to feather the running halfling along the way, taking care of his inability to swerve out of the way of oncoming attacks. Keeping everyone else honest, he also quills Karra as she advances with Leira, taking advantage of the comparatively soft target and avoiding Leira's shield.



As the group finally passes the gap in the low wall where carts and wagons are to be driven through, the Falcon Gang comes out for the fight. Coming through the front door, a large, burly man announces his presence, "Company is here, let's kill them and take their stuff!"


Coming around the house from the right are three men in various types of leather armor and carrying short swords. The one in back, judging from the description you got from the Dark Elf, is probably Falcon. He encourages his men, "Get 'em, boys. Uh... you first!"


For his part, the archer silently reloads and points his bow at the onrushing women.

It is on.
[sblock=Combat]This is it--the final confrontation with Falcon and his goons.
Coming up the hill, the archer hits Francis for 8 and Karra for 5. He's on quite a streak and I advise killing him dead dead.  It is your turn and the round counter has been reset to 1. (It took you 5 rounds to get up the hill, for those that are counting.)

Combat Actors
Francis - 10 damage (12 hp), AC 18, potion used
Leira - 0 damage (18 hp), AC 19
Karra - 12 damage (21 hp), AC 14
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16, mage armor
Falcon - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 14
Archer - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 15
Enforcer - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 16
Thugs - 0 damage (?? hp); AC 14

ditzie map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/5521ef11bdb70

Map effects: Going UP the stairs leading to the porch counts as difficult terrain. Going through the watery squares (soft/muddy ground, not really standing water) in any direction is difficult terrain. The circles are columns holding up the overhanging roof. The exact position of the driveway is not noted, as it is not important, but it heads off to the right. The rock is impassable without an acrobatics check. The two tree squares (lower left and lower right) are basically impassable. Anything else, just ask.

I'm sorry this took so long--too much fiddling with which artwork to use. And over two hours of just browsing images for no gain and saving them for later use.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 6, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

Leira rushes the archer, and wheels about in a rapid roundhouse kick striking the archer hard hoping to put him down before he does more damage with his arrows. She then raises her shield and whip blade to guard herself against any counterattacks.

New Map

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]
Swift: Begin Dragon Style
Move: up to attack Archer (shown on map)
Standard: Unarmed strike
Attack Roll: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20

Unarmed Strike: 1D6+6 = [6]+6 = 12

I forgot to add the +2 damage from Dragon Ferocity. Dragon Style increased my damage from 1d6+4 to 1d6+6 and an extra +2 on top of that.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:19 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 1d8+4, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: 
Resources Used: None (Stunning Fist 1/1)
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 6, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 2/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 18/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

_What in the nine hells is going on? 'Let's shoot the freaking halfling!' Just frackin' great. I know! Let's return fire. I don't really know what the devil I am doing though...._ Francis fires his crossbow at the egregious man on the porch. He doesn't even really bother to look who or what he hit, he is too busy rounding the corner and getting the hell out of the way.

Map after Francis

[sblock=Actions]Standard action: Fire at the enforcer. +2 Adaptable luck
Move action: Turn around the fence. How high is it? Can Francis the halfling stand under it without being seen?
Free action: Kneel down if not tall enough.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Attack enforcer +2 luck: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18
1D6 = [4] = 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 7, 2015)

With the power and ferocity of Leira's kick, the archer's ribs crack and he crumples to the ground, leaving the spear-wielding gangster the only one left on the porch to the derelict manor home.

[sblock=Francis]I never heard you say you were loading the crossbow, and your actions before the first bow shot rather implied doing so would be an absurdity--at that point you were making pretense of being peaceful. So you would have to use a move action to load, standard action to shoot. We can still count the hit, but this will limit you to one square of movement in any direction.

Speaking of which, the wall is a low stone wall, right around Francis' height. It will block line of sight completely for him. As a little note, the seeming end of the wall to the right is a mapping artifact--the mapmaking program wouldn't let me fill it in and I forgot to do it by hand after the fact.

All these things considered, you're free to modify your move as you wish, including taking the hit if you wish to load the crossbow, or passing if you're more interested in other options.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]
Don't know if it counts, but Francis loaded the dart on page 50 post 495. If that doesn't work, you can just have me five step and load this round like you said. I happen to enjoy that roll, and don't want to change my action.  We can have him crouch an inch or two to account for his poofy hair. What would the DCs be to jump up and climb over the wall?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=Francis]Yes, that is fine, and sorry I missed it. (I did check but made the error anyway.) Your move does not need updating, then.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 7, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]What about the DCs?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 7, 2015)

"Wait Leira, wouldn't it be better to go big?" Karra shouts after Leira before moving up to her and casting a spell

[sblock="ooc"]- move up to Leira and cast enlarge on her


From the level up, I got another spell slot per level and i forgot to select which spell to memorize. Up to you Aura if I can retcon it or the slot is just empty.

also maybe i missed it but what is the broken line in column L ?
[/sblock]

Link to Map


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 9/21
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): (4/4)
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15): (3/3)
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 8, 2015)

*Manor House Battle: Front Lawn Round 2*

Loading his crossbow, Brandon takes sight on one of the onrushing thugs and hits him solidly, giving the young man pause to consider his profession. However, with the ongoing verbal encouragement of his employer, he continues to advance on the enlarged Leira. "Ha, got him!" the sorcerer exclaims.

The man with he black hat then lashes out at the now larger Leira, thrusting powerfully with his spear. However, her sudden size increase seems to have taken him by surprise and he is unable to connect with his weapon. However, Leira can tell from the way he steps that he really knows how to hit. Meanwhile, the others encircle the Leira and Karra, positioning themselves for the kill.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Brandon shoots and hits Thug 1 for 5.
Enforcer attacks Leira but does not hit. The others just double move.

Combat Actors
Francis - 10 damage (12 hp), AC 18, potion used
Leira - 0 damage (18 hp), AC 17, Enlarged
Karra - 12 damage (21 hp), AC 14
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16, mage armor
Falcon - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 14
Archer - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 15
Enforcer - 4 damage (?? hp), AC 16
Thug1 - 5 damage (?? hp); AC 14
Thug2 - 0 damage (?? hp); AC 14

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/5524c329d8958

Answers:
1) The dotted line (L column) turns out to be a map bug. Came with the base image. Anyway, it's nothing.
2) Climbing the wall is DC 10, basically counts as 2 squares movement. Requires both hands.

Everyone is up.[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 8, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 2/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 18/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]
_
Oh, Francis! Would you look at that? Wouldn't you know.... another arrow is sticking out of me._ The halfling grimaces and squeals as he delicately pulls the shank out of this thigh. _Bastards._ He reloads his crossbow and waits to see if anyone actually noticed the timid fellow sneak behind the wall.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Remove arrow
Move: Load crossbow
Standard: Readied attack if someone approaches. +2 adaptable luck.[/sblock]
[sblock=Possible Roll]Readied +2 adaptable luck: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
1D6 = [1] = 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 8, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

Leira lashes out with a kick but her new size makes her strike a bit awkward. Annoyed, she spins her whip blade around in case people get close to her. "Damn it, you can't dodge forever little man!"

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]
Standard: Unarmed strike against enforcer
Unarmed Strike: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8

[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:17 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d8+5, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 2d6+5, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: Enlarge Person, +2 Str, -2 Dex, 10' reach, -1 to hit
Resources Used: None (Stunning Fist 1/1)
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 9, 2015)

[sblock=Updated Map]Ana, you seemed to post an old map link. Although, you don't really need to move to attack the enforcer.

map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/5524c329d8958[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 9, 2015)

Karra mutters some word when suddenly colors appear from her hands, engulfing two of her enemies in the bright colorful light.

Map

[sblock="actions"]I want to cast color spray (dc 15) and it should hit Falcon and Thug1.
I looked up cone 15f templates and think I can target the squares I6, J5+6+7 and K5+6+7, so if I am wrong about that, please let me know and I can correct my actions[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 9/21
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 5/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): (4/4)
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15): (3/3)
Color Spray, Enlarge Person
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 9, 2015)

Aura said:


> [sblock=Updated Map]Ana, you seemed to post an old map link. Although, you don't really need to move to attack the enforcer.
> 
> map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/5524c329d8958[/sblock]




I forgot to edit it out! D'oh! I took care of it now though.


----------



## Aura (Apr 11, 2015)

*Round 3 Manor Battle*

Sprayed with dazzling light, Falcon and his blonde-haired pretty-boy minion drops to the ground, trying (and failing) to cover their eyes. They seem to be not moving at all. Those close might have heard Falcon cursing under his breath as he went down, but he was too busy losing consciousness to say much.

Meanwhile, Brandon reloads his trusty second-hand crossbow and fires it at the darker-haired of the two who came onto the field with Falcon. The bolt just grazes the young man, making him yelp in a bit of pain but does little to slow him down. He immediately demonstrates his combat viability by stepping up to Karra and swinging his sword at her, cutting her across the upper arm. He smiles as he corners her against the back of her giant friend.

Speaking of which, Leira is having trouble avoiding her spear-wielding opponent. He steps forward and thrusts his spear with authority, soundly tagging her in the meaty part of her shoulder. With a certain amount of flourish, he pulls the spear from her, twirls it like an oversize baton and taps the haft on the deck of the manor house's porch, marking his approval of the first blood between the two fighters.

[sblock=combat stuff]Karra's color spray knocks Falcon and Thug1 out. I used death tags on them as far as the map goes, but it really means unconscious. Brandon shoots Thug2 for 1 point of damage. 

Karra: The area you're using seems fine to me, you could have also gotten Falcon and Thug2 by moving one square. Six of one, half dozen the other. As for the spell you got at level 2, you have had at least one full night's rest since getting it, so you can have it. Just keep it interesting and pick something different than what you've already cast. 

Thug2 moves in to attack Karra, hitting for 4 points of damage. The enforcer attacks Leira with his spear, hitting for 9 damage.

Francis: The gang never takes any actions that provokes Francis' reserve action. The sudden loss of two people to the color spray has whittled their numbers to the point they don't have extras for chasing you and Brandon down.

Combat Actors
Francis - 10 damage (12 hp), AC 18, potion used
Leira - 9 damage (18 hp), AC 17, Enlarged
Karra - 16 damage (21 hp), AC 14
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16, mage armor
Falcon - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 14, unconscious
Archer - dead or dying
Enforcer - 4 damage (?? hp), AC 16
Thug1 - 5 damage (?? hp); AC 14, unconscious
Thug2 - 1 damage (?? hp); AC 14

map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/55288a7614595

Everyone is up![/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 11, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 2/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 17/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Francis finally gathers himself back up again. _I suppose its high time to check on me companions._ He hustles back to the gate entrance, and sees that his friends are doing quite well! That doesn't stop him from firing into the fracas. The halfling gasps as the bolt splits the air between Karra's and Leira's ears. He certainly hopes they didn't notice his astonishing display of marksmanship.

Map after Francis

[sblock=Actions]Move: West 4 squares
Standard: Ranged Attack Thug2 into Melee -4 with Adaptable Luck +2 (Still have one left, didn't use last turn)[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 11, 2015)

"That hurt, you annoying twat." Karra says angrily to the thug that attacked her. "Hmm... have a load of this". With a swift motion she imbues her katana with magic power before delivering a shocking attack to the thug.

Map

[sblock="actions"]
swift action -> using the Arcane Pool to put an +1 Enhancement on the katana

Using Spell Strike on the Grasping Shock, so instead of the melee touch attack, Karra can make a melee attack with her weapon. I am unsure though if I get the +3 Bonus to attack, because the Thug has a metal weapon (sword), or not. I think so (googled a bit) but it is your call. Subtract 3 from my roll if I don't get it.

Spellstrike against thug: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
1D8+3+2D6 = [1]+3+[5, 6] = 15



[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 5/21
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 4/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): (4/4)
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15): (3/3)
Color Spray, Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 12, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

Wounded from the spear strike, Leira's next kick misses him by a country mile.

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]
Standard: Unarmed strike against enforcer
Unarmed Strike: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8


Don't forget the whip blade is being used for AoOs 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:17 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d8+5, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 2d6+5, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: Enlarge Person, +2 Str, -2 Dex, 10' reach, -1 to hit
Resources Used: None (Stunning Fist 1/1)
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 12, 2015)

*Round 4 Manor Battle*

Kara's attacker sizzles and dies from a combination of her deft cut and the powerful electrical surge coursing through her blade, leaving only one of Falcon's gang still standing.

Seeing Karra clear out the thug, Brandon rushes forward and casts a magical spell. From above the last standing gang member, slippery grease falls where he is standing and behind him. However, he proves to be much too quick, and shuffles out of the way. With viper-like reflexes, she again strikes Leira as soon as he is clear of the slippery mess, taking advantage of her large size. The spear neatly perforates her belly, taking the wind out of the woman leaving her gasping for breath.

"Ha!" The last gang member exclaims, cruelly twisting the spear in the wound before pulling it back. "I'll have to thank your cute friend here for making you easier to kill!"

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Brandon moves and casts grease, coating the area the Enforcer is standing in. The enforcer makes his save. On his turn, he steps one square out and attacks Leira, barely hitting her, doing 7 damage and leaving her in bad shape. As a free action he gloats.

Combat Actors
Francis - 10 damage (12 hp), AC 18, potion used
Leira - 16 damage (18 hp), AC 17, Enlarged
Karra - 16 damage (21 hp), AC 14
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16, mage armor
Falcon - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 14, unconscious
Archer - dead or dying
Enforcer - 4 damage (?? hp), AC 16
Thug1 - 5 damage (?? hp); AC 14, unconscious
Thug2 - dead or dying

map: http://beta.ditzie.com/71559/552ae5251c55f

Everyone is up![/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 13, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 2/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 17/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

Francis tucks away the crossbow and scurries up behind the bodies of the fallen, drawing his dagger in the process. _This will show them a right proper lesson, now won't it...._

Map after Francis

[sblock=Actions]*Move action*: 'sheath' crossbow
*Move action*: advance forward while drawing dagger
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 13, 2015)

Karra steps forward to the last enemy standing "Hmm... you think i am cute?" She says before swinging her katana at him. Clearly flattered she misses. "....You too."

[sblock="actions"]
-move up to last dude
- Attack the last dude: 
_: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7


[/sblock]


map after Karra

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Karra
AC: 14 (13 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 5/21
CMB: +2 CMD: 13
Fort: +4 Reflex: +1 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +3
Arcane Pool: 4/5

Current Weapon in Hand: Katana

Spells Prepared:
*Cantrips (DC 14): (4/4)
Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
*Level 1 (DC 15): (3/3)
Color Spray, Enlarge Person, Shocking Grasp
Low-Light Vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 14, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

Heavily wounded from the man's spear, Leira's kick misses again. 

[sblock=Actions and Rolls]
Standard: Unarmed strike against enforcer
Unarmed Strike: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11

Don't forget the whip blade is being used for AoOs 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Leira Olren Mini Stats]

Leira Olren
AC:17 (16 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 2/18
CMB: +5 CMD: 18

Fort: +5 Reflex: +5 Will: +3
Perception: +1 Sense Motive: +1
Initiative: +5

Skills
Acrobatics: +3, Climb +4, Escape Artist +3, Heal +7, Stealth +4

Stunning Fist: You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll (thus, a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned.

Dragon Style: While using this style, you gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against sleep effects, paralysis effects, and stunning effects. You ignore difficult terrain when you charge, run, or withdraw. You can also charge through squares that contain allies. Further, you can add 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus on the damage roll for your first unarmed strike on a given round.

Dragon Ferocity: While using Dragon Style, you gain a bonus on unarmed strike damage rolls equal to half your Strength bonus. When you score a critical hit or a successful Stunning Fist attempt against an opponent while using this style, that opponent is also shaken for a number of rounds equal to 1d4 + your Strength bonus.

Current Weapons in Hand: Unarmed Strike (Considered Armed) +6, Damage: 1d8+5, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B,
Current Weapon for Attacks of Opportunity: Urami, +5. 2d6+5, Crit 18-20, Type S
Current Conditions in Effect: Enlarge Person, +2 Str, -2 Dex, 10' reach, -1 to hit
Resources Used: None (Stunning Fist 1/1)
Temporary items in possession:
Items not currently in possession:
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 15, 2015)

*Last Round Manor Battle*

*"What does it take to get you to slip up?"* Brandon asks mirthfully, and then coats more of the porch with grease, raining it down on the last fighting opponent. As if on queue, the man indeed slips on a squeaky board and falls to the ground. He almost immediately tries to get up, but Leira and Karra are too fast for him, and take advantage of the situation by slashing him mercilessly. One of the two blades catches him on the neck and, while not taking his head, cuts him open in such a way that he immediately expires in the greasy mess left by Brandon's spell. Karra thinks she may have heard him try to say something to him as he went, but will never be sure.

With that, the 'fight', such as it was, draws to a close. Falcon and the blonde kid are both stunned out of their gizzards, but the other three are most surely dead. You are victorious.

[sblock=Combat Over]There is something vaguely cheesy about using Grease as an intentional AoO provoker, but it's Brandon's only real damage and he could have just as easily been doing spell damage the whole time, so whatever. It's easy to hit prone people with melee attacks, and Leira does a lot of damage as large size.

Falcon was not hit before getting knocked out by the Color Spray. The blonde is in pretty bad shape.

They have some nice weapons and armor (masterwork weapons include the Comp Longbow (Str 12) [500 gold], Chain Shirt [250 gold], Spear [302 gold] and Falcon's Shortsword [310 gold]. And some pocket-change that figures into TBX/TBG.

Combat Actors
Francis - 10 damage (12 hp), AC 18, potion used
Leira - 16 damage (18 hp), AC 17, Enlarged
Karra - 16 damage (21 hp), AC 14
Brandon - 0 damage (19 hp), AC 16, mage armor
Falcon - 0 damage (?? hp), AC 14, unconscious
Archer - dead
Enforcer - dead
Thug1 - 5 damage (?? hp); AC 14, unconscious
Thug2 - dead[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 15, 2015)

"Hmm.. Were we supposed to kill Falcon or was there an option to capture him? I forgot" Karra asks while collecting herself after the hard fought battle.

[sblock="ooc"]
Guys, feel free to divide the loot among you two, as I will retire from LPF after this adventure, so Karra doesn't need any
[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 15, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 2/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 17/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]
*
"Leave the pigs to me,"* snarls Francis, *"but overall well done guys!"* he finishes with a more positive lilt. *"This time, I don't need any bleeding hearts, like that bumbling old fool Anzaldo."*

With no airs of ceremony, the halfling goes up to the Falcon first. A few moments later, the passed gentlemen lacks a set of working thumbs as they have been shattered by Francis' surprisingly strong machinations. The thumbs on the blonde one follow suit, the working bits and pieces shattered into a lifeless mass with bones jangling around.

Francis proceeds to go to work on their faces, using his knuckles and boots. *"There. That should leave them in a much more agreeable state. Do any of you have any rope to tie these creatures up? I'm not sure if we should leave them dead or alive quite yet, although I certainly won't get hung up over either option. But we do need to find a way to bring proof back to Anna. Presently, however, I do believe that there is a mansion here that needs exploring."*

[sblock=non-lethal damage]By all that punching while they're out, is there a way judge how much non-lethal damage, or lethal really, would leave them hanging on by a thread when they awake?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 15, 2015)

"Francis, you might want to drink this potion, in case there are any friends of them lurking around. You look like you would bite the dust any time." Karra says and offers her Healing Potion to Francis.


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 15, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 5/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 17/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 1/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

*"Karra, thank you.... just so you know together our children could be so beautiful."* Francis throws back the healing draught. *"Cheers mate!"*

[sblock=CLW]Potion CLW from Karra: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 17, 2015)

*Post Battle*

As Francis 'goes to work', Brandon looks on and sighs. *"Oh, this again. Haven't you had enough?"* However, he does nothing to stop it, and just continues his business of accounting for valuable weapons and pocket change. Then steps into the old manor house.
After a severe working over, Falcon, the leader, doesn't regain consciousness for quite a while. When he does it is with slurred moaning consistent with his pulverized face. The blonde kid, already feathered with a crossbow, never wakes up.

Brandon returns. *"Not much to see in there. Nothing really notable, I found a little more coin."* He pitches a small pouch of coin to Leira before continuing. *"Pretty run down, too. I would not call it safe. Looks like we got what we came for. i'm all for getting paid and heading back to Venza."*

[sblock=Injuries and Damage]Basically, drawing blood, breaking bones, and other assorted similar actions cause damage. There is no real way around that. It's pretty hard to estimate how far gone an unconscious target is, since you've deprived yourself of one warning sign right off. The entire enterprise you're pursuing here is a grey area in a HP-based game.[/sblock]
[sblock=Kick 'em While They're Down]Francis: The first incident of this thumb breaking was questionably evil. But by upping the viciousness and making it clear it's not an excursion but rather a planned behavior, it is considerably moreso and you're taking a significant step towards the evil alignment, itself. I hope you will give this some consideration.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 17, 2015)

"Hmm... so off with Falcon's head and back to Miss Anna then?" Karra asks "I don't think that taking him along as a prisoner is a good idea."


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 17, 2015)

*Francis John III, Self-Proclaimed Halfling Prince*[sblock=Mini Stats]Francis John, III
*HP*: 5/12
*AC*: 18           *FF*:14         *T*:15
*CMB*: 0            *CMD*: 13
*Fort*: -1          *Reflex*: +5         *Will*: +1
*Perception*: +7              *Initiative*: +3
*Bluff*: +13      *Diplomacy: *+8* Motive:* +5
*Sleight:* +9 *Stealth:* +11
*Armed*: Light Crossbow +4 1d6
*Bolts Remaining:* 17/20
*Unarmed:* Dagger +2 d3+1
*Adaptable Luck*: 0/3
*Items Used*: Potion CLW[/sblock]

*"No Karra, we don't have to kill him yet! Share with me your rope, and we'll put Mr. Naughtypants on a leash. We'll show Anna the fruits of our labor, then surrender Falcon to the city guard of Tritower, where he can be dealt with accordingly. Now.... if he gives too much trouble then we shall have to reevaluate our choice."*

After Karra tosses him her rope, Francis ties up the prisoner's hands to each other and and his back, then arms to his waist. This allows him to walk, but obviously not much else. *"Now, Monsieur Falcon, we are going to be a good little puppy and calmly accompany us back to Tritower, ya hear? If you have any second ideas, know that we have no problem finishing the job we started."*

[sblock=Rope Knot DC 21]20+1+1-1
Hopefully this exchange happened before Falcon was fully awake.[/sblock]
[sblock=Use whatever skill is more appropriate. Diplomacy 18, Initimidate 17]Diplomacy +8, Intimidate +7 (With adaptable luck +2): 1D20 = [8] = 8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Time constraints]I am guessing we don't have enough time IRL to fully explore the mansion and have more adventures on the way back? Having to due with starting the next game? Not a problem for me, but just curious. Exploring an abandoned mansion would have been fun! I also imagine since The Road is being cut short there was more to do Tritower and more encounters on the road back?[/sblock]

[sblock=A question of morality]I would like to argue that thumb-breaking is much less evil than killing him! My actions are similar to de-clawing a cat. Take away what's dangerous, and they get to live. In the end, what's better for Falcon? Living with broken thumbs, or a simple death? Being alive honestly! Think about the movie Terminator 2 where he shoots the guy and then John is like 'why did you shoot him' and arnold is like 'he'll live'. then the one climax scene were he shoots dozens of people with zero fatalities? Plus, it's not like we weren't hired to be assassins anyway.

Sure breaking thumbs is rather gruesome, but in the end what is more merciful? I think the answer is obvious![/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 17, 2015)

*Leira Olren, Master of Martial Arts*

"Ugh, that spear hurt me bad. At least I have this potion." Leira watches Francis with a questioning look, then a disgusted look as he works over Falcon. "Francis, that's enough. Torture is never the answer." Drinking the potion, she turns to Brandon. "I'm all for heading back, but turning Falcon over to the authorities in Tritower is probably the best idea."

She stows her whipblade back across her waist, and dusts herself off before waiting to see what happens.

[sblock=ooc]
Healing Potion: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6

That'll put me at 8 hp. And I hope I don't run into anyone else!
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 17, 2015)

"Hmm... Francis, you remember that Anna is blind, so showing Falcon to her is kinda impossible." Karra says with a big grin on her face.


----------



## Aura (Apr 18, 2015)

*Endgame*

With Falcon in tow, the group heads back to Tritower to finish their task. Several travelers on the road give you an odd look as they pass in the opposite direction, but none approach or speak to you. However, upon arriving in Tritower, the local town guard is quick to recognize Falcon, even in his battered condition. You learn he is something of a local nuisance, and they are more than happy to take him off your hands. In fact, judging from the number of extra guards arriving as you explain your case, you quickly come to realize they are not asking you to relinquish the prisoner. Rather, it is a respectful version of a demand.

However, for those that believe there is a silver lining to what would otherwise be a dark and dreary cloud, the captain of the guard asks you to the garrison where you are each paid out 50 gold crowns -- a 200 gold reward split four ways. He halfway thanks you and halfway hustles you out because he has other things to attend to.

Upon meeting the priestess, she has each of you recount parts of the story. She seems to understand the situation with the guard and mentions she will inquire about the situation with him, since he singled out her mission. However, she doesn't seem too upset over not having him directly delivered--she has little desire to keep a prisoner, anyway. The acolyte delivers to each of you a sum of gold as per the original agreement, and Anna makes sure you each get a writ, good at the Glass Cathedral in Venza, for the extra paid to you for settling the Falcon incident.

Farewells are cordial. Anna seems to be most interested in chatting with Leira concerning matters of religion which most the rest of the group find uninteresting, renewing her promise to visit the shrine of Amenthia before leaving the Tritower area. After receiving his final farewell, Brandon is the first to leave, not bothering to watch the last of the formalities. He offers a dispassionate wave of his hand and disappears into the local Tritower pedestrian traffic, never to be seen again.

And while Priestess Anna's interaction with Karra is friendly, but short, it is her exchange with Francis that turns grabs attention. She seems to be in the middle of a friendly farewell when she almost nonchalantly launches into a sort of odd prophecy. "There are some things healing magic just cannot cure, halfling prince," she explains. "Your future grows dark--fare the well with thy challenges."

The young priestess seems as if she was about to explain herself when she suddenly reels back from the group, 'looking' about with a worried expression on her face. "Please leave--I must seek communion with Cortesia, immediately." With that Anna immediately withdraws from the occasion, leaving a rather stunned group and acolyte behind to muse her odd behavior. Quickly recovering, the acolyte thanks you for your service and hustles you back to the street, were Brandon disappeared into the crowd only moments before.

It's a long road home, but there is little for you here. At least you have gold and stories to show for it.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ The End ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

[sblock=End of Game]Alright, everyone, I hope you had a good time. You have successfully completed The Road to Tritower. Some things you'll want to do:
(1) Our judge, [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], will be checking your awards. You'll want to hold of on any action until he does, sometimes the DM makes a mistake and the numbers get pushed up or down a little.
(2) Then, go to the first page and find your *total* gold and experience awards, and enter them on your sheet in the appropriate places. (Specific mentions of gold amounts, like the 50 gold above, are included in that total.) Also enter the adventure name, gold and experience awards, and items taken as loot. Each of you took one potion of cure light wounds as part of their loot.
(3) Expended items must be accounted for. For everyone left, that is pretty much a 50 gp expenditure for the potion. If you have any need of help on this or other accounting issues, feel free to ask.
(4) This adventure was cut short for staging reasons. We have to take (and sometimes, make) opportunities to mix groups, work in new people, etc. I cannot speak on what you missed--I'm going to keep it an use the material later.
(5) At any time you may re-introduce yourselves to the Dunn Wright Inn thread and engage in between adventures role-play with whomever is there. You don't have to worry about things like how long it takes to get back to Venza or anything like that.
(6) At any time you may visit the Mystic Pearl and spend your hard-earned loot on gear to better yourselves.[/sblock]
[sblock=Evil and stuff]Francis, I do not wish to get into argument by examples, particularly those that are not very applicable to this situation. I'm merely trying to tell you the general (non-Machiavellian) moral appraisal of your character's actions, and advise you to give it some thought. However, our time as a DM and player is now concluded, and I wish you all my best.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 19, 2015)

[sblock="thanks"]
Thanks Aura for the DMing work you did here. Was a pleasure to play with you (together as players or as DM/player).
Wish you all the fun in LPF, keep up the good work 

Also thanks to the other players. It was fun gaming with you. Hope you will enjoy your time with LPF.


[/sblock]


----------



## FrancisJohn (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you Aura! How does the IOU note from Anna work? Do we have to roleplay that or do we automatically get when we post in the DWI, or is it already built in. Thank you again, I had a blast!


----------



## Aura (Apr 20, 2015)

[sblock=IOU note]Glad you had fun, peeps. The IOU note is an abstraction--it's included in your gold total and spends like gold in the Mystic Pearl thread. You can assume you went to the Glass Cathedral (Church of Cortesia) to call in the debt already, or write it into your role play in your Mystic Pearl shopping post. The choice is yours.[/sblock]


----------



## Anastrace (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks so much Aura! I had a blast ^.^


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2015)

Consider this your official judge *STAMP* on the awards. Go forth and spend, my pretties.


----------

